# [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Fragen/Optimierungen/Bug-Report



## Killtech (21. März 2006)

Schalom!

Die Zeit ist gekommen, und der neuste Teil der Elder Scrolls-Reihe ist erschienen. Da der Ansturm auf dieses Spiel dementsprechend hoch sein wird, wurde der Übersichtlichkeit halber beschlossen entsprechende Sammelthreads zu erstellen.

Dieser Thread befasst sich, wie im Titel schon angedeutet, allein mit *technischen Fragen* wie zum Beispiel _"Oblivion stürzt ab - Was kann ich tun?"_, *Optimierungen* wie _"Oblivion ruckelt - Rat gesucht!?"_, oder *Bug-Reports* wie _"Quest XYZ ist unlösbar - Fehler im Spiel!?._

*WICHTIG:* Um die Übersicht zu bewahren, bitte ich die Geplagten ihr Problem zusätzlich *im Titel ihres Beitrags zu kennzeichnen*. So ist es wesentlich leichter den Thread zu verfolgen, und Ordnung zu bewahren.

Für anderweitige Probleme existieren noch folgende Sammelthreads:

- [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Charaktererstellung/Skillsystem/Tipps & Tricks

- [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Fragen zu Quests oder allg. Spielinhalten

MfG, Killtech

*Info*: Alle Off-Topic-Beiträge werden gelöscht!


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

*Diverse Grafikverbesserungen (Texturen in der Ferne, mehr Wasserspiegelungen, Sichtweite des Grases)*

Ich posts gleich nochmal hier rein weil diese Änderung sicherlich viele Leute interessieren wird.

Um die Texturen in der Ferne zu verbessern:


> In the folder unique to your character (It's somewhere in My Documents\ My Games for me), edit the Oblivion.ini file in the following ways:
> 
> Set uGridsToLoad = 9 (5 by default)
> Change the fLandTexturingTilingMult = 0.5000 (2 or 2.5 by default) *Edit: Diese Einstellung streckt wohl die Texturen. Dies sorgt zwar für besseres Aussehen in der Ferne, aber lässt nahe Texturen mies aussehen, lasst dies also auf den Standardeinstellungen!*
> ...



Kurze Zusammenfassung auf Deutsch:
Man muss in der Oblivion.ini (zu finden in Eigene Dateien/My Games/Oblivion Wie der Ordner in der deutschen Version heisst kann ich leider net sagen) 2 Zeilen editieren:
Set uGridsToLoad = 9 (Standardeinstellung 5)
Change the fLandTexturingTilingMult = 0.5000 (Standardeinstellung 2 oder 2.5) *Edit: Diese Einstellung streckt wohl die Texturen. Dies sorgt zwar für besseres Aussehen in der Ferne, aber lässt nahe Texturen mies aussehen, lasst dies also auf den Standardeinstellungen!*

Die erste Variable stellt ein wieviele Zellen geladen werden, um so höher diese steht um so mehr Bereiche um den Charakter herum werden in höherer Qualität dargestellt.
Die zweite Variable setzt den Wert für das Tiling in den Zellen, was genau diese bewirkt kann ich nicht beurteilen.

*Edit*: Ich habe jetzt etwas mit erhöhten Zellen gespielt und dies geht auch meistens problemlos. Manchmal kann es aber sein, dass man beim Herunterlaufen eines Abhanges einfach nur noch "hoppelt" (wenn ihrs habt werdet ihr wissen was ich meine ). Dies endet normalerweise wenn man etwas weiter läuft, aber ich musste mal in eine Höhle in dem Bereich wo das Problem bestand und konnte den Eingang nicht benutzen. Dann muss man die GridsToLoad wieder auf 5 setzen kurzzeitig.

Dies sorgt allerdings für Fehler in der Wasserreflektion, diese kann man teilweise beheben indem man die Variable 
uNumDepthGrids = 1 (Standardeinstellung 3)
setzt.
Dies erhöht die Ladezeiten für Aussengebiete.

Damit sich im Wasser nicht nur die Landschaft spiegelt:


> By default, the water only reflects the land. Inside the ini you can change it so it reflects all trees, static objects, actors, and other miscelaneous objects:
> 
> bUseWaterReflectionsMisc=1
> bUseWaterReflectionsStatics=1
> ...



Um die Reichweite in der Gras dargestellt wird zu erhöhen:


> There are settings for the grass.
> 
> fGrassEndDistance=3000.0000
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=2000.0000



Ich schätze das sind die Standardeinstellungen. Die erste Variable ändert offensichtlich die Reichweite auf der Gras erscheint und die zweite regelt wann das Gras anfängt rauszufaden. Wenn man beide Variablen gleich einstellt hat man dementsprechend kein Fade und um so höher man die Variablen setzt um so weiter ist die Reichweite in der man Gras sieht.

Quelle


----------



## Thomsn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Diverse Grafikverbesserungen (Texturen in der Ferne, mehr Wasserspiegelungen, Sichtweite des Grases)*

Es wurde von den Entwicklern angekündigt, dass es manigfältige Möglichkeiten geben wird, die Grafik zu beeinflussen, aber dass es so weit geht. 

Das könnte Benchmarker fernab von default-settings vor ein Problem stellen - im Grunde müsste somit jede einzelne Optimierungsoption mit Werten angeben werden, was dann wohl ne gewaltige Liste wird. 

EDIT: Ich hätte Verständniss, wenn das Posting aus Gründen der Übersicht wieder verschwinden soll.


----------



## Exe-Cuter (22. März 2006)

*AW: Diverse Grafikverbesserungen (Texturen in der Ferne, mehr Wasserspiegelungen, Sichtweite des Grases)*



			
				Thomsn am 21.03.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde von den Entwicklern angekündigt, dass es manigfältige Möglichkeiten geben wird, die Grafik zu beeinflussen, aber dass es so weit geht.
> 
> Das könnte Benchmarker fernab von default-settings vor ein Problem stellen - im Grunde müsste somit jede einzelne Optimierungsoption mit Werten angeben werden, was dann wohl ne gewaltige Liste wird.
> 
> EDIT: Ich hätte Verständniss, wenn das Posting aus Gründen der Übersicht wieder verschwinden soll.



das ist bei vielen spielen möglich .... besonders dinge die das balancing und patches angehen kann man oft in der ini oder auch manchal inf manipulieren weil dies reine Definitionsdateien sind 

Bei gothic konnte man z.B. neben der grafik auch die schnelltasten für tränke belegen was das balacing voll zerstört hat weil man quasie unbesiegbar wurde ((( was in Nacht des Rabens aber auch voll notwendig wurde.....


----------



## MisterMeister (22. März 2006)

*AW: Diverse Grafikverbesserungen (Texturen in der Ferne, mehr Wasserspiegelungen, Sichtweite des Grases)*

So, ich hoffe aufen einen text-patch, bevor ich das Spiel in den Händen halte   
Denn Übersetzungsfehler bei den Preisen finde ich sowas zum   
Feuerball statt Heilzauber, lol?    Betsheda, wenn wenn ihr des deutsch nicht mächtig seid, bzw. ihr im alkoholisertem Zustand Texte übersetzt, dann lasst das bitte nächsts mal Take 2 machen


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

*So bleibt die veränderte Tastenbelegung erhalten!*

Da ja einige Leute vermeldet haben, dass ihre veränderte Tastenbelegung nicht gespeichert wird, hab ich dazu mal etwas im Netz gesucht und einen Fix dazu gefunden:



> Das spiel speichert die steuerung nicht ab.
> Ich habe mir die oblivion.ini angeguckt und etwas festgestellt.
> Startet einfach nochmal oblivion und stellt alles wie gewohnt ein dannach beendet es und geht in folgendes verzeichniss :
> Start > Dokumente > Eigene Dateien\My Games\Oblivion > Oblivion.ini > Öffnen
> ...



Der Grund für das ganze Dilemma ist, dass anscheinend in der oblivion.ini die Steuerungsbefehle deutsch abgespeichert werden (z.B. Vorwärts=XXX), aber aus den englischen Einträgen (z.B. Forward=YYY) ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2006)

*AW: Performance*

Ich wollte nur einen kleinen Hinweis geben, dass ich mit der Performance, im Startdungeon, sehr zufrieden bin. Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit, intensiver zu Spielen und "die freie Welt" in Aktion zu erleben.

Ich spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768, und wirklichen allen Einstellungen auf Maximum. Ich spiele mit gefühlten ~25-40fps, je nach Detailgrad bzw. Aufwand der Berechnung.

Mein System steht, diesmal, in meiner Signatur.

Ich habe nur eine Frage zu der Einstellung: Self-Shadowing. Irgendwie sieht das, sagen wir mal, "nicht so pralle aus". Gibts da einen Kniff wie es ansehnlich wird, oder muss das so hässlich sein?

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, lediglich das HUD könnte kleiner bzw. skalierbar sein, erinnert irgendwie an Konsole ( jaja, Vorteil ).

Oh Gott, die Signatur ist aaaaaalt. Bitte die 9800pro durch eine 6800GT ersetzen.


----------



## Dumbi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Performance*



			
				Rabowke am 23.03.2006 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur eine Frage zu der Einstellung: Self-Shadowing. Irgendwie sieht das, sagen wir mal, "nicht so pralle aus". Gibts da einen Kniff wie es ansehnlich wird, oder muss das so hässlich sein?


Soweit ich weiß wurde dieser Effekt absichtlich abgeschwächt, da er unmengen an Rechenpower verschlingt. SO stand das jedenfalls in irgendeiner Newsmeldung, AFAIK können das momentan nur die next-Gen-Konsolen flüssig darstellen.


----------



## Ztyla (23. März 2006)

*AW: Performance*



			
				Dumbi am 23.03.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.03.2006 07:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das der "Körperschatten" in der deutschen Version? Der sieht wirklich ziemlich "befremdlich" aus..


----------



## marilynmarduk (23. März 2006)

*Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*

Athlon 3500+ Venice
2 GB Ram
6800 Ultra


Hi habe da ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte (6800 Ultra).

Das Spiel an sich. läuft bei mir selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig. Das Problem ist, das ich nach ca 10 min - 20 min, Grafikfehler bekomme (Wenn gewünscht lade ich ein paar Screenshots hoch) und noch ein wenig später wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz.

Habe herausgefunden, das die Temperatur der Grafikkarte extrem schnell ansteigt, wenn ich Oblivion spiele!

Bei Sum 2 (Schlacht um MittelerdeII) beträgt die Temperatur durchschnittlich 79C und ich habe mit dem Spiel keinerlei Probleme.

Bei Oblivion steigt die Temperatur auf bis zu 95 C und dann bekomme ich diese Fehler. Ich kann dies nur verhindern, in dem ich die Grafikeinstellungen extrem herunterschraube, aber das kann ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein, da es auch bei maximalen Einstelklungen eigentlich flüssig läuft.

Habe dies mit dem aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber getestet, auch mit diesem neuen Beta Patch.

Habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse und hatte noch nie Probleme wegen der Temperatur, aber Oblivion scheint die Grafikkarte extrem zu überhitzen.

Vielleicht hat ja jmd. eine Idee, was man da machen könnte! (Und nicht direkt, kauf dir halt nen extra Kühler, da der Temperaturanwachs wirklich nicht ganz normal ist und ich bisher nirgends Probleme hatte)


----------



## Natschlaus (23. März 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*

bla bla bla


Hi,
lass am besten dein Gehäuse offen stehen, reinige den Lüfter(Staub etc.) und stell beim offenen Gehäuse am besten noch einen Lüfter dazu(Heizlüfter auf kalt Stufe bringts).
Da das Spiel extrem hohe Anforderungen hat und deine Grafikkarte viel arbeiten muss, kommt es wohl zu diesen Fehlern(wegen Überhitzung).
Schreib dann bitte ob es geholfen hat.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Scheini (23. März 2006)

*Radeon 9100*

Was ich eigentlich schon erwartet hab, ist auch eingetreten. Mit meiner Radeon 9100 läufts nicht. Bei mir is ausser den Anzeigen für Gesundheit usw. alles weiss. Treiber hab ich die neusten drauf. Wollt ich nur mitteilen, falls andere mit ner ähnlichen Graka versuchen wollen.


----------



## mara-jade (23. März 2006)

*Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Hab das erste kleine Problemchen 

Mein Charakter beginnt sich ständig im Kreis zu drehen, wenn ich stehenbleibe (oder - was wirklich nervt) mit dem Bogen schießen will.

Hat einer von euch zufällig eine Idee, was da nicht stimmen könnte?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## dab2212 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				mara-jade am 23.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das erste kleine Problemchen
> 
> Mein Charakter beginnt sich ständig im Kreis zu drehen, wenn ich stehenbleibe (oder - was wirklich nervt) mit dem Bogen schießen will.
> 
> ...




Hast Du einen Joystick oder ein Gamepad angeschlossen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

*AW: Radeon 9100*



			
				Scheini am 23.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich eigentlich schon erwartet hab, ist auch eingetreten. Mit meiner Radeon 9100 läufts nicht. Bei mir is ausser den Anzeigen für Gesundheit usw. alles weiss. Treiber hab ich die neusten drauf. Wollt ich nur mitteilen, falls andere mit ner ähnlichen Graka versuchen wollen.



Das hier sind die Grafikkarten mit denen es offiziell laufen soll:

    *  ATI X1900 series
    * ATI X1800 series
    * ATI X1600 series
    * ATI X1300 series
    * ATI X850 series
    * ATI x800 series
    * ATI x700 series
    * ATI x600 series
    * ATI Radeon 9800 series
    * ATI Radeon 9700 series
    * ATI Radeon 9600 series
    * ATI Radeon 9500 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce FX series

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass einige Leute mit Geforce FX Karten oft riesige Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.


----------



## Scheini (23. März 2006)

*AW: Radeon 9100*



> Das hier sind die Grafikkarten mit denen es offiziell laufen soll:
> 
> *  ATI X1900 series
> * ATI X1800 series
> ...



Ja, ich weiss. Steht ja auf der Packung hinten drauf. Hatte Hoffnung das es dennoch läuft. Denn bis auf die Graka erfüllt mein Rechner alle Anforderungen. Will ja eh auf PCI-e wechseln, aber nirgends bekommt man ne ordentliche 7900 GT (die XXX mit 560/1650 Mhz).


----------



## Exe-Cuter (23. März 2006)

*AW: Radeon 9100*

die 79er stehen da nur nicht drauf weil sie noch so neu sind, 
aber ich kann mich nur an einpaar spiele z.b. N.I.C.E 2 errinnrn wo NUR die aufgelisteten Grakas gingen , jede anständige engine hat keine probleme mit neuen grakas ((( ich weis aber nicht wieviel dabei treibersache ist.


----------



## Caputo (23. März 2006)

*AW: Radeon 9100*

Hi

Bei mir stürzt OBLIVION nach dem Intro ab. Ich nehme mal stark an es liegt an der Graka (nVidia FX 5700 VE 256 MB), denn sonst erfüllt mein Rechner die Anforderungen. 
Wer kann das bestätigen und welche Graka sollte ich mir kaufen (nach Preis/Leistung) und ich will möglichst keine Überhitzung?


----------



## babajager (23. März 2006)

*Soundproblem: Nur Stereo, kein 5.1 oder ähnliches !*

Erstmal bin ich Froh das Oblivion auf meinem Rechner überhaupt Flüssig Läuft und das auch noch in Sehr guter Qualität.

Aber da gibt es doch eine Sache die mich schon Stört. Ich habe nur Stereo Effeckte bei der Soundausgabe, aber ein so Technisch vortschrittliches Spiel wie Oblivion müsste da doch mehr bieten.

In den Optionen kann man nur Die Lautstärke für Diverse Soundeffeckte einstellen.

Hat jemand nen Tipp oder ist das so gewollt ?

Audigy 2 ZS und Aktuelle Treiber.


----------



## mara-jade (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				dab2212 am 23.03.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen Joystick oder ein Gamepad angeschlossen?



Ja, das war schuld. Danke


----------



## NeO126 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Wie ändern ich erfolgreicht die entfernung der Objekte ? nulllen dran hängen oder wie danke !
 fGrassEndDistance=3000.0000
fGrassStartFadeDistance=2000.0000


----------



## Zenon (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

So ich hab mal zur abwechslung ein ganz neues Problem!

Wenn ich einen Spielstand aus dem Hauptmenü heraus laden will hängt sich immer mein kompletter PC auf! Ich kann nur noch Reset drücken da ich auch nicht mehr ins Windows komme.
Wenn ich im Spiel selber die Quickloadfunktion benutze klappt es einwandfrei.
Sobald ich das Spiel schließe und dann später weiterspielen will hab ich allerdings keine Chance meinen Spielstand wieder zu laden 

Ich hoffe hier hat irgendwer einen Lösungsansatz.


----------



## nixibus (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				NeO126 am 23.03.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ändern ich erfolgreicht die entfernung der Objekte ? nulllen dran hängen oder wie danke !
> fGrassEndDistance=3000.0000
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=2000.0000



nullen dranhängen wird imo nichts bringen: der punkt bei "englischen" zahlen ist das komma bei den "deutschen". probier halt mal eine 5000.0000 oder so!


----------



## daweed100 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Im Aussenbereich kommt alle paar Min. " Bereich wird geladen", oder so ähnlich. Spielerisch merkt man eigentlich gar nicht, dass gerade was geladen wird und so nervt mich dieser Text doch sehr, weil er immer wieder aus der Illusion herausreisst.
Weiss jemand, wie ich diesen Mist abstellen kann?


----------



## kingston (23. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Sagt mal, gibt es unterschiedliche Deutsche Versionen? Die Änderung in der Ini. bezüglich der Steuerung kann ich nicht durchführen, weil unter "Controls" sämtliche Daten nur in Englisch sind. Also nix mit Forward und eine Zeile darunter steht Vorwärts. Alles nur Englisch. Folgedessen hat man auch keine Werte für die Deutsche Belegung. 
Was nun?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

*Hilfe für Grakas der Geforce FX Reihe!*

Für Leute die eine Geforce FX Karte ihr eigenen nennen und große Probleme mit dem Spiel haben, gibt es hier Abhilfe:



> Wie Berichte aus allen Teilen der Erde im Verlaufe des gestrigen Tages zeigten, haben Besitzer einer Grafikkarte der GeForce FX-Serie von NVIDIA die allergrössten Probleme damit Oblivion zum Laufen zu bringen, obwohl Bethesda diese in ihrer Systemanforderungsliste führt. Sämtliche Karten der Serie erfordern demnach das Abschalten mehrerer Shaderoptionen im ini-File von Oblivion, konkret:
> 
> * bDoSpecularPass=0
> * bDoDiffusePass=0
> ...


----------



## cdirekt (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				kingston am 23.03.2006 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, gibt es unterschiedliche Deutsche Versionen? Die Änderung in der Ini. bezüglich der Steuerung kann ich nicht durchführen, weil unter "Controls" sämtliche Daten nur in Englisch sind. Also nix mit Forward und eine Zeile darunter steht Vorwärts. Alles nur Englisch. Folgedessen hat man auch keine Werte für die Deutsche Belegung.
> Was nun?



Nein, Du guckst nur in der falschen Datei. Du schaust wahrscheinlich in der Oblivion-default.ini, die sich im Spielverzeichnis befindet und nicht in der Oblivion.ini im Verzeichnis Eigene Dateien/my Games/Oblivion. 
Den Fehler hab ich auch erst gemacht. 

Leider habe ich bei mir immer noch sehr viele Abstürze (max. 10 Min. spielen am Stück   )


----------



## NeO126 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Keine änderungen obwohl ich alles gemacht habe was hier steht zum verbessern der Grafik woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				cdirekt am 24.03.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 23.03.2006 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf jeden, die Abstprze nerven. Bei mir sind sie zum Glück sehr unregelmäßig. Schwupps aufn Desktop und manchmal kann ich dann nich mehr das Spiel laden.
Ausserdem scheint das spiel irgendwas mit Windows anzustellen. Wenn ichs Spiel beende, kann ich meisst nichts mehr machen im Windows. Nichmal runterfahren.


----------



## tpRiddick (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Ich hab en ganz komisches Problem! Wenn ich im  Außenbereich bin und in die Ferne blicke, dann habe ich da so komische blaue streifen, die vom boden bis in den Himmel reichen! Aber auch nur wenn ich einen bestimmten Blickwinkel habe! Weiß jemand wie ich die wegbekomme??


----------



## magelheis (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				daweed100 am 23.03.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Aussenbereich kommt alle paar Min. " Bereich wird geladen", oder so ähnlich. Spielerisch merkt man eigentlich gar nicht, dass gerade was geladen wird und so nervt mich dieser Text doch sehr, weil er immer wieder aus der Illusion herausreisst.
> Weiss jemand, wie ich diesen Mist abstellen kann?



Aus dem offiziellen Forum: "Go into the Contrustction set. At the top, on the tool bar, you'll see "Gameplay." It's just Gameplay -> Settings and then find sLoadingArea in the list."

Im Fenster auf der rechten unteren Seite des CS steht dann der Text, der angezeigt wird. Den loeschen und das als esp file abspeichern und als Mod in Oblivion laden.


----------



## thyraell (24. März 2006)

*Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*

Erst mal vorweg ,die ca.8Std. die ich schon im Game verbracht habe, waren einzigartig!
Einzigartig wegen :
1. Soooo eine geniale Grafik^^
2. Die Questen sind super (Ja fast schon episch..geht mal im Hafenviertel in dem Boot übernachten^^)
3. Sound ist erste Sahne 
4.
 WARUM MUSS MAN IMMER DIE TASTEN NEU BELEGEN????????
5. Die Synchroniesierung ist erste Sahne, nur warum wurden für ein und den selben Char (NPC) verschiedene Sprecher in verschiedenen Klang und Lautstärkequalitäten aufgenommen?
6. das Game ist inzwischen 3mal bei mir abgeranzt und hat mich auf den Desktop zurückbefördert (ärgerlich > Tastaturbelegung)
7. Über das Menü lässt sich streiten , Ja Konsole ,aber übersichtlich^^
Trotzdem....Ich muss nach chorrol^^ bye


----------



## LordOfGames (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*

sooo, ich hab auch mal ein Problem...^^

Hab das Spiel installiert und alle Grafikdetails auf die höchste Stufe gestellt. Danach habe ich mir einen Char erstellt und es lief alles gut. In der Zelle wurde alles richtig dargestellt (keine Grafikfehler). Ich sprach auch mit dem Kaiser und folgte ihm in den Geheimgang. Sobald aber die ersten Gegner kommen, stürzt das Spiel ab.
Ich wollte versuchen, das Spiel neu zu installieren. Aber ich konnte es nicht einmal löschen, da eine Fehlermeldung kam. Sie war voller Zahlen und am Ende stand etwas von XP Service Pack 2. Ich habe aber das Service Pack 2 installiert...
Kennt jemand von euch das Problem, oder weiss wie man es beseitigen kann?
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


Mein System:

-GeForce 6800
- Pentium 4 mit 3Ghz
- 1024 DDR-RAM


----------



## dab2212 (24. März 2006)

*POV des Charakters*

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind Bretonen Zwerge? Habe leider noch keinen anderen Charakter ausprobiert, aber manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, ich spiele ne Schlange, die sich durchs Gras windet   

Ist das jetzt charakterspezifisch? Oder haben alle Rassen die selbe Sichthöhe?


----------



## daweed100 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				magelheis am 24.03.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> daweed100 am 23.03.2006 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Nur wo finde ch ein Constructionset? Muss ich mir das extra runterladen?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				daweed100 am 24.03.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort. Nur wo finde ch ein Constructionset? Muss ich mir das extra runterladen?


Kannst du dir z.b. auf der Oblivion Seite runterladen.

Wenn du willst kannst du auch einfach meine .esp nehmen:
http://home.arcor.de/lordstorm/pcg/noloading.zip
Entpacken und in deinen Oblivion Ordner unter Data packen. Vorm starten natürlich als MOD auswählen.
ABER: Ich hab die englische Version, falls du die deutsche hast weiß ich nicht ob es funktioniert.


----------



## m-a-x (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*



			
				LordOfGames am 24.03.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> sooo, ich hab auch mal ein Problem...^^
> 
> Hab das Spiel installiert und alle Grafikdetails auf die höchste Stufe gestellt. Danach habe ich mir einen Char erstellt und es lief alles gut. In der Zelle wurde alles richtig dargestellt (keine Grafikfehler). Ich sprach auch mit dem Kaiser und folgte ihm in den Geheimgang. Sobald aber die ersten Gegner kommen, stürzt das Spiel ab.
> Ich wollte versuchen, das Spiel neu zu installieren. Aber ich konnte es nicht einmal löschen, da eine Fehlermeldung kam. Sie war voller Zahlen und am Ende stand etwas von XP Service Pack 2. Ich habe aber das Service Pack 2 installiert...
> ...



Das mit der Fehlermeldung kommt mir bekannt vor, trat bei mir aber in einem anderen Zusammenhang auf. Bei der ersten Installation von Oblivion wollte sich der Install Wizard nach der fertigen Installation nicht beenden. Hab ca. 10 Minuten gewartet und ihn dann "per Hand" über Task-Manager beendet. Danach wollte allerdings das Spiel sobald ich auf spielen klickte nicht starten, es fehltre angeblich ne dx3d-Datei oder sowas in der art. 

Jedenfalls wollte ich dann das Game deinstallieren um es dann neu draufspielen aber es kam die gleiche Meldung wie bei dir. Also versuchte ich das Spiel einfach drüber zu installieren, klappte aber auch nicht, weil Oblivion die dateien nicht überschreibt sondern scheinbar den Kopiervorgang überspringt wenn die Dateien schon im gleichen Ordner vorliegen.

Hab dann einfach alle dateien aus dem Ordner gelöscht, Registry-Einträge aber unangetatstet gelassen. Danach von CD einfach nochmal in das gleiche Verzeichnis installiert und seitdem läufts Problemfrei.

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## LordOfGames (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*



> Das mit der Fehlermeldung kommt mir bekannt vor, trat bei mir aber in einem anderen Zusammenhang auf. Bei der ersten Installation von Oblivion wollte sich der Install Wizard nach der fertigen Installation nicht beenden. Hab ca. 10 Minuten gewartet und ihn dann "per Hand" über Task-Manager beendet. Danach wollte allerdings das Spiel sobald ich auf spielen klickte nicht starten, es fehltre angeblich ne dx3d-Datei oder sowas in der art.
> 
> Jedenfalls wollte ich dann das Game deinstallieren um es dann neu draufspielen aber es kam die gleiche Meldung wie bei dir. Also versuchte ich das Spiel einfach drüber zu installieren, klappte aber auch nicht, weil Oblivion die dateien nicht überschreibt sondern scheinbar den Kopiervorgang überspringt wenn die Dateien schon im gleichen Ordner vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Ja genau, der Install Wizard beendete sich bei mir auch nicht von selbst. Konnte aber das Spiel nach 2-3 Versuchen starten.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Werde ich gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## farmerbob (24. März 2006)

*Auslagerungsdatei "müllt "sich zu!*

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes: Das Spiel läuft bis es nach c.a. 20 Min. hängen bleibt!

Es ist kein richtiger Freeze oder Absturz!

Es lädt halt immer weiter.

 Ich habe mir den Taskmanager angesehen und festgestellt, daß meine 2 Gb Ram nur bis 800Mb genutzt werden.
Aber die Auslagerungsdatei geht auf 900Mb!!!
Mir ist sowas noch nicht untergekommen  .

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ach ja bei mir läuft eine X1900XTX mit 512Ram mit Details max. Aber auch auf Medium Texturen, habe ich das gleiche Problem.

Grüße!!


----------



## m-a-x (24. März 2006)

*Deinstallations- und Startprobleme*



			
				LordOfGames am 24.03.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, der Install Wizard beendete sich bei mir auch nicht von selbst. Konnte aber das Spiel nach 2-3 Versuchen starten.
> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Werde ich gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich zu Hause bin



Gern geschehen, hoffe es funktioniert dann auch bei dir! 
Kleine Anmerkung noch: auch bei der zweiten Installation befürchtete ich schon, dass sich der Install Wizard wieder nicht von alleine schließen würde und der PC war komischerweise voll ausgelastet (Athlon 64 3500+, 2 GB RAM) obwohl sonst keine Fenster oder Programme geöffnet waren. Bin dann wieder in den Task Manager rein (was auch ne Weile dauerte bis der da war) um zu gucken woran es hängen könnte, hab nix gefunden und den wieder zu gemacht und genau in dem Moment hat sich dann auch der Install Wizard brav geschlossen und alles lief wieder wie gewohnt. keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber hauptsache das Game läuft jetzt.

So, ich muss jetzt auch weg, noch schnell was zu essen besorgen und dann wieder ab nach Cyrodiil!


----------



## Pedersen (24. März 2006)

*Mein Charakter bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*

Mein Held ist nach dem Gespräch mit Jauffre in der Priorei beim laufen einfach stehengeblieben und bewegt sich seitdem in extremer Zeitlupe, er wird einfach nicht wieder schneller!   

Kein Zauber oder zuviel Belastung wirkt auf Ihn ein, bin auch nicht im Schleimodus.

Wie komme ich wieder auf Normaltempo?


----------



## tiliansabo (24. März 2006)

*BUGS*

3800 Athlon Venice
6800 GT
2 GB Ram

Bei mir läuft das Intro bzw. eine Zwischensequenz nicht richtig ab. Das Bild wird vollkommen zerstückelt und verschachtelt. Kann mir da einer abhilfe leisten?

Ansonsten hatte ich den erstten BUG nach wenigen Sekunden. Ich stand in der Gefängniszelle und wollte den Rebellierer spielen. Als die Wachen mich dazu aufforderten mich von der Tür zu entfernen, tat ich das auch. Ich ging zum Fenster wie befohlen, doch die Wache sagte immer noch gehen sie zum Fenster. Nach 20 Minuten "GEHEN SIE ZUM FENSTER!!!" habe ich das Spiel neugestartet. Dann ging es, war aber dennoch nervig gewesen, da ich mit viel Muse und Zeit mir schon ne Fratze gebastelt hatte!!!

NAJA!!! Mal sehen, was noch so kommt, ansonsten läuft es bislang wunderbar, nur die SEQUENZEN sind total für den Arsch!!!

stefan


----------



## Pedersen (24. März 2006)

*AW: POV des Charakters*



			
				dab2212 am 24.03.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind Bretonen Zwerge? Habe leider noch keinen anderen Charakter ausprobiert, aber manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, ich spiele ne Schlange, die sich durchs Gras windet
> 
> Ist das jetzt charakterspezifisch? Oder haben alle Rassen die selbe Sichthöhe?



Geht mir auch so, habs als Imperialer, Ork und Rothwardone versucht.
War immer das gleiche, man kriecht ja förmlich überden Boden.
Musste teilweise zu den Personen in der Stadt weit aufschauen, da sie deutlich größer als ich waren.
In der 3rd Person Ansicht sieht meine Figur jedoch meistens größer aus, als z.B. die Wachen.

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (24. März 2006)

*AW: Mein Charakter bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*



			
				Pedersen am 24.03.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Held ist nach dem Gespräch mit Jauffre in der Priorei beim laufen einfach stehengeblieben und bewegt sich seitdem in extremer Zeitlupe, er wird einfach nicht wieder schneller!
> 
> Kein Zauber oder zuviel Belastung wirkt auf Ihn ein, bin auch nicht im Schleimodus.
> 
> Wie komme ich wieder auf Normaltempo?



Den gleichen Effekt hab ich auch. Allerdings habe ich erst gerade angefangen und hocke noch in der Zelle.
Normale Bewegungen bemerkt man nicht, mit Sprinten sieht man immerhin ein Bein in Zeitlupe sich bewegen.

Vorwärts komme ich nur durch den Sprungangriff nach vorn. Springen und ducken klappt auch normal.

Das ist extrem frustrieren, da ich nichtmals aus der Zelle rauskommen kann.


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Mein Charakter bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*

Is das normal das man beim Rennen keine Ausdauer verliert? Ich kann rennen und rennen und der Balken bleibt immer voll. Ausser beim springen.
Beim Kämpfen hab ich noch nich geguckt.


----------



## Natschlaus (24. März 2006)

*AW: Mein Charakter bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*

Hi,
ich hab das Problem das bei mir alles Ruckelt(so ca. 15 Fps) und das is eher nich so toll.
Mit meinem System(siehe Signatur)sollte das doch eigentlich auf Mittel laufen oder?
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke,waKKa


----------



## netrager (24. März 2006)

*Startprobleme*

Also ich hab das Problem, das bei mir Oblivion startet, die ersten Intro werden korrekt angezeigt, ich komme ins Hauptmenu und wenn ich ein neues Spiel starten möchte hängt sich das ganze Programme auf (dto. auch beim Beenden), so dass ich es nur noch über den Task-Manager beenden kann.

Mein System

P4 3,2 GHZ
2 GB RAM
ATI X800
WIN XP SP2

Treiber sind alle neu.

Kann mir bitte wer helfen?

Hab schon mit Einträgen in der .ini rumprobiert, es hilft nichts.

PS: Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand ein savegame schicken, damit ich über diese Schiene ins Spiel komme.


----------



## Namuraz (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				kingston am 23.03.2006 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, gibt es unterschiedliche Deutsche Versionen? Die Änderung in der Ini. bezüglich der Steuerung kann ich nicht durchführen, weil unter "Controls" sämtliche Daten nur in Englisch sind. Also nix mit Forward und eine Zeile darunter steht Vorwärts. Alles nur Englisch. Folgedessen hat man auch keine Werte für die Deutsche Belegung.
> Was nun?


 du musst auf jeden fall einmal oblivion starten und die änderungen vornehmen, damit diese auch eingetragen werden und dann vorhanden sind...

// EDIT: kann mir wer sagen, wie der code für die Taste E ist? also das xxxxFFFF dings


----------



## doceddy (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

die entwickler erzählen vieles, aber wird es mit einer 5700 ultra 256 mb; 1280 mb und xp 2200+ echt sogar auf niedrigsten einstellungen so schlecht laufen??


----------



## m-a-x (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				Kaeksch am 24.03.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Is das normal das man beim Rennen keine Ausdauer verliert? Ich kann rennen und rennen und der Balken bleibt immer voll. Ausser beim springen.
> Beim Kämpfen hab ich noch nich geguckt.



Das Handbuch ist da widersprüchlich:

Athletik - Verlieren sie weniger Ausdauer beim Rennen und Schwimmen 

aber:

Ein Novize regeneriert Ausdauer beim rennen langsam.


Was denn nun? Regeneration oder Ausdauerverlust beim Rennen?


(Ich verliere auch keine Ausdauer beim Rennen, glaube das soll so sein, kann mich aber auch nicht mehr erinnmern wie es bei Morrowind war):


----------



## Mitwisser (24. März 2006)

*AW: Mein Charakter bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 24.03.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Pedersen am 24.03.2006 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit der Steuerung am Anfang in der Zelle hatte ich auch. War zu lösen indem ich mein Gamepad aus'm USB-Port gezogen hab.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				tiliansabo am 24.03.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 3800 Athlon Venice
> 6800 GT
> 2 GB Ram
> 
> Bei mir läuft das Intro bzw. eine Zwischensequenz nicht richtig ab. Das Bild wird vollkommen zerstückelt und verschachtelt. Kann mir da einer abhilfe leisten?



Dein Problem hab ich auch. Mein System:

P4 3.0 Ghz
6600GT
1 GB Ram

Das Intro macht nicht mal mit der niedrigsten Auflösung mit sondern fühlt sich an wie ein Musikvideoclip. Nur wie ein sehr sehr schlechter.
Weinß noch nicht obs was bringt aber lad dir neue Grafiktreiber runter. Mach ich auch grad.


----------



## Deepfall (24. März 2006)

*schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*

So habe mich jetzt mal ein bissl mit der verbesserung der textur beschäftigt.
Bevor ich jetzt meine ganze ini umänderung reinschreibe empfehle ich euch erstmal die neuen forceware treiber 84.25 zu installieren. Danach setzt ihr das Anwendungsprofil auf Oblivon.exe. Jetzt setzt ihr den Reiter "Anisotrope Filterung" auf 2x oder höher (je nachedem wieviel frames ihr einbußen wollt) Dann "Optimierung der anisotropen filterung" auf ein. So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus!

Mit 4 fach Anistrop Filterung
http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oblivionmit4fachanisotrop5iu.jpg

Anwendungsgesteuerter Anistrop Filterung
http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oblivionohneanisotrop7qo.jpg

Bin gerne bereit fragen entgegen zu nehmen oder andere screens reinzusetzen!


----------



## MisterMeister (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Guckt mal was ich für euch das schönes habe   
Damit ersetzt mann die falschen Trank und Gift- Bezeichnungen   
http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?postid=2315#post2315


----------



## daweed100 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.03.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> daweed100 am 24.03.2006 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass es nur ein englisches construction set gibt? Habe auf der Oblivion seite nur das englische gefunden.
Wie kann ich den Mod denn nun starten?
Habe das englische CS jetzt installiert und die esp Datei in den Data Ordner gepackt.


----------



## MisterMeister (24. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				Deepfall am 24.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> So habe mich jetzt mal ein bissl mit der verbesserung der textur beschäftigt.
> Bevor ich jetzt meine ganze ini umänderung reinschreibe empfehle ich euch erstmal die neuen forceware treiber 84.25 zu installieren. Danach setzt ihr das Anwendungsprofil auf Oblivon.exe. Jetzt setzt ihr den Reiter "Anisotrope Filterung" auf 2x oder höher (je nachedem wieviel frames ihr einbußen wollt) Dann "Optimierung der anisotropen filterung" auf ein. So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus!
> 
> Mit 4 fach Anistrop Filterung
> ...



Würde ich ja gerne machen, leider ist das Anwendungsprofil nicht vorhanden.
Ja, ich habe den 84.25 drauf.


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				daweed100 am 24.03.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das englische CS jetzt installiert und die esp Datei in den Data Ordner gepackt.


Oblivion starten - Das Menü erscheint - Die 2. Option anklicken (in der englischen "Data Files") - Hacken bei der .esp - OK.
Fertig


----------



## ich98 (24. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				Deepfall am 24.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich jetzt meine ganze ini umänderung reinschreibe empfehle ich euch erstmal die neuen forceware treiber 84.25 zu installieren.



wo bekomme ich denn diesen Treiber her?
Auf nvidia.de gibts es nur den 84.21

PS:Wenn er noch BETA ist, dann lad ich ihn sowieso erstmal nicht.


----------



## Deepfall (24. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				MisterMeister am 24.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 24.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm Also sicher das du richtig schaust? 
Musst du gucken hier  
http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oblivonprofil3el.jpg


----------



## Rey-619 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*

So, habe jetzt ca. 4 Std. das game gezockt. Hab mit meinem System alles auf hoch gesetzt und spiele in einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. In den Innenbereichen habe ich einen FPS Wert von 60, Außen allerdings schwankt es zwischen 15-20. Was ist denn hier der richtige Performance-Fresser unter den Optionen außer HDR?
Und bringt der BETA Treiber von NVidia für Oblivion viel?


----------



## eierlocher (24. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

[ich hab es grad bekommen und natürluch gleich installiert und schon zeigt er mir ein Problem mit dem Launcher an... Kann mir da vllt jemand weiterhelfen??? 
Hoffe auf sehr schnell antwort!!! 
wenns n bissel länger dauert das zu schreiben ICQ: 305956628! 
Übrigens auf die Idde neu zu installen bin ich auch scho gekommen


----------



## TIGER1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hi
Ich habe meine ersten probleme mit dem Game, ich muss gerade die Mission machen wo ich Bernadette folgen muss, sobald sie aus der Stadt rausgeht und vielleicht so 200m läuft stürzt das Spiel ab. Es ist immer an derselben stelle.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## eierlocher (24. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

ersma mir ok ^^
ALso das Problem is detailiert bbetrachtet das das er es zwar startet und auch musik kommt, dann aber dieser scheiß Bericht von Microsoft auftaucht Mit dem Oblivion Launcher ist ein Problem aufgetrete`n! 
Weiß da jemand rat?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				Rey-619 am 24.03.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe jetzt ca. 4 Std. das game gezockt. Hab mit meinem System alles auf hoch gesetzt und spiele in einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. In den Innenbereichen habe ich einen FPS Wert von 60, Außen allerdings schwankt es zwischen 15-20. Was ist denn hier der richtige Performance-Fresser unter den Optionen außer HDR?
> Und bringt der BETA Treiber von NVidia für Oblivion viel?



der treiber macht trotz beta keine probleme,allerdings habe ich keine unterschiede feststellen können. brauche wohl ne neue graka. vor allem das gras muß ich komplett abschalten.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 24.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 24.03.2006 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es genauso, die Außenareale sind von der Performance her mittlerweile sehr frustrierend, im Kampf sinkt die Framrate derb (zwischen 15 und 20) ab. Obwohl ich mittlerweile bei 1024x768 ohne AF und AA spiel.
Die Regler für Bäume, Gras und Schatten mehr links als rechts.

Ich hab außerdem das Problem, dass auch bei um die 30fps die Maus extrem träge und zeitverzögert wirkt.

Wie schauts denn bei euch mit Nachladerucklern aus?
Vor allem wenn Sounds geladen werden müssen (z.B. Feuerball, Gegnerstimmen etc.) hängts immer wieder kurz. Wenn die Areale nebenbei geladen werden stockts immer wieder unangenehm - müssen wirklich 2GB RAM her ?

Bis jetzt hab ich meistens one on one gekämpft aber mir schauderts schon vor Kämpfen mit drei oder mehr Gegnern... dann wirds wohl unspielbar?

Beim Erststart hat das Spiel auf "Ultra"-Qualität gestellt - vielleicht ist das eher ungünstig - wie kann man denn manuell auf niedrigere Stufen setzen?

Und vor allem: Gibts jemanden der die Absturzprobleme in den Griff bekommen hat? Stürzt regelmäßig ab, mal nach 5 min, mal nach 10min manchmal auch schon direkt beim laden des Spielstandes.

Bin mir sicher das mit meinem System alles in Ordnung ist, hatte bislang weder solche Abstürze noch eine derart schlechte Performance wie bei Oblivion.

Dabei werden die Gebäude, das Gras und die Bäume sowieso erst so spät "eingepoppt", so dass ich "der grandiosen Fernsicht" nix gutes mehr abgewinnen kann.

Schaaade... langsam hätte ich Spaß am Spiel gefunden


----------



## netrager (24. März 2006)

*AW: Startprobleme*

Also bei mir funktioniert es jetzt erst mal. Das Problem lag bei der Soundkarte Audigy 2. Ich musste trotz neuester Treiber die Musik abschalten um es zum Laufen zu bewegen.
Das Beste ist allerdings das die Soundeffekte und die Sprachausgabe funktionieren .

Mittlerweile finde ich das Spiele richtig klasse und wenn bethesda mit dem patch auch noch alle Probleme löst wird es das RPG des noch jungen Jahrtausends.


----------



## hibbicon (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				GorrestFump am 24.03.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 24.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hab genau das selbe Porblem:

[Meine Hardware:
7800 GTX 256/ 3800+/2 GIG RAM]

Eigentlich sollte es doch bei meiner Hardware  in 1024x768 ohne AF und AA
nicht ruckeln ! Denkste, kaum bin ich aus der Kanalisation entfläucht, bricht die Ruckelorgie schon los.  
Ich hab von Leuten gehört, die weitaus schlechtere Hardware besaßen, aber in Außenleveln flüssig mit 20-40 fps spielen konnten. 


Ich hoffe nur, das sich die Performence mit dem nächsten Grakatreiber wieder ändert, oder ist was mti meiner Hardware nicht in Ordnung ?

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Rey-619 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*

Du hast doch auch eine 7800GT, dann kannst du auch alles hochstellen, mach ich ja auch. Läuft zwar nicht sooooo flüssig, aber man kann es trotzdem gu spielen. Nachladeruckler hab ich auch, zwar nur sehr kurz, sind aber da 
Habe jetzt auch den Beta Treiber drauf, merke aber auch keinen Unterschied. Habe auch schon die Texturen verändert, damit sie bei Weitem gut aussehen. Bin zufrieden 
Und Abstürze habe ich gar keine... Nur einmal blieb es hingen, anonsten null Probleme *freu*


----------



## ParaPlayer (24. März 2006)

*Bug? Rattenquest nicht lösbar, Frau nicht ansprechbar*

Hallo,
ich war vorhin mal wieder nen bisschen unterwegs und hab mir gedacht mal in die Kämpfergilde in Alvion einzutreten, dass ich nen bisschen was zu tun bekomme.
Hat auch so weit funktioniert. Ich soll einer Frau helfen, die offenbar ein paar Ratten zuviel im Keller hat, helfen. Diese Frau finde ich auch, sitzend auf einer Bank. Nur kann ich sooft die Leertaste drücken wie ich will; die Frau lässt sich einfach nicht ansprechen. Schon das erste Nebenquest ist damit unlösbar, ein Aufsteigen in der Hierarchie der Gilde unmöglich.
Hat jemand das selbe Porblem oder weiß einer ne Lösung?

greetz ParaPlayer


----------



## Garfunkel74 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 24.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> tiliansabo am 24.03.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab bei den Zwischensequenzen haargenau dasselbe Problem. Die Grafik ist zerstückelt und fehlerhaft. Das Spiel selber läuft recht gut und stabil (bisher !!). 2 h gespielt und noch kein Absturz.

Mein Sys: Athlon 64 3400+
1 Gig Ram und GT 6800 (Treiber: 85.25)


----------



## Red-Bird (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bug? Rattenquest nicht lösbar, Frau nicht ansprechbar*



			
				ParaPlayer am 24.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich war vorhin mal wieder nen bisschen unterwegs und hab mir gedacht mal in die Kämpfergilde in Alvion einzutreten, dass ich nen bisschen was zu tun bekomme.
> Hat auch so weit funktioniert. Ich soll einer Frau helfen, die offenbar ein paar Ratten zuviel im Keller hat, helfen. Diese Frau finde ich auch, sitzend auf einer Bank. Nur kann ich sooft die Leertaste drücken wie ich will; die Frau lässt sich einfach nicht ansprechen. Schon das erste Nebenquest ist damit unlösbar, ein Aufsteigen in der Hierarchie der Gilde unmöglich.
> Hat jemand das selbe Porblem oder weiß einer ne Lösung?
> ...



Hi ,

hab die misssi noch net gezockt aber das problem ist das das der falsche tehad ist !! kopiers und schreib in den Quest Thead !!!!!

(ich denke nicht das das nen technisches problem ist !)


----------



## ParaPlayer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bug? Rattenquest nicht lösbar, Frau nicht ansprechbar*



			
				Red-Bird am 24.03.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ParaPlayer am 24.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde das schon als Bug bezeichen, jeden anderen kann ich ja ansprechen. Ich werds aber dennoch kopieren.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				Rey-619 am 24.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch auch eine 7800GT, dann kannst du auch alles hochstellen, mach ich ja auch. Läuft zwar nicht sooooo flüssig, aber man kann es trotzdem gu spielen. Nachladeruckler hab ich auch, zwar nur sehr kurz, sind aber da
> Habe jetzt auch den Beta Treiber drauf, merke aber auch keinen Unterschied. Habe auch schon die Texturen verändert, damit sie bei Weitem gut aussehen. Bin zufrieden
> Und Abstürze habe ich gar keine... Nur einmal blieb es hingen, anonsten null Probleme *freu*



hmm wenn ich alles hochstell wirds unspielbar, vor allem reicht dann EIN gegner um in eine gnadenlose ruckelorgie zu verfallen.

Die Texturen verändert? Macht bei mir die performance noch schlechter...

hast du denn auch die schatten auf high bzw. "an" (körper, laub, gras) und die regler ganz rechts?

Mit am meisten Performance kostet Gras (is ja auch in der Realität so  ), ganz ohne jenes läufts optimal bei 40-60 fps außen.
Will aber nicht darauf verzichten, weils ja dadurch um einiges hübscher ist.

bei 15-20fps kann ich leider nicht mehr von "gut spielen" sprechen, weil eben dann die Steuerung total träge und verzögert ist...
Hoffentlich kommt BALD ein Patch oder irgendein kniff...


----------



## hibbicon (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Ich hab mal ein kleines Zitat aus dem offiziellen Entwicklerforum :

Es geht um die erheblichen Perfomence-Einbrüche bei Nvidiakarten :


> I have a 4000+ with TWO 7800GTX's in SLI and I get the same performance outside as you're describing. Even with grass turned off.
> 
> Something's definately wrong.


oh man oh man, sowas ist schon schlimm.

Es scheint gravierende generelle Probleme mit nvidia-Karten zu geben.
Im Forum steht auch, dass  sogar die ganz neuen 7900-er Karten [auch in SLI[!]] unheimliche Probleme in den Außenarealen haben.

Ich hoffe noch auf ein Rettung im Form eines Patches/Treibers. :-o 


[Meinen Beitrag:---> siehe ein Stücken weiter oben in diesem Thread]

--->Hobbicon


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

@ die Leutz die Probleme mit der Steuerung haben (Langsam, etc)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Joysticks/Pads angeschlossen?
Die abzustöpseln hat das Problem bei mir gelöst.

@ Nvidia Treiber: Hab auch den 84.25 aber das Profil ist trozdem nicht vorhanden. was mach ich falsch??


----------



## hibbicon (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 24.03.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> @ die Leutz die Probleme mit der Steuerung haben (Langsam, etc)
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Joysticks/Pads angeschlossen?
> Die abzustöpseln hat das Problem bei mir gelöst.
> ...



Mein Charakter hüpft manchmal auf der Stelle umher, obwohl kein Joystick/Pad angeschlossen ist.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit hört er aber dann wieder auf, bis es unvermutet wieder beginnt.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## mehl (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Servus, also ich habs mir mal aus der videothel gestern ausgeliehen, da mein system recht schwach ist und ich daher den kauf erstmal gescheut habe!

System: Laptop: X700 GK, 1gb RAM, 1,6GHz Centrino

Ich spiels auf 800x600, mittel, alle regler rechts, bloom an, wasser alles, AA aus, schatten teilweise aus und es läuft prima ohne ruckelorgien!  

Ich bin sehr erstaunt darüber.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				hibbicon am 24.03.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 24.03.2006 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja dieses wirklich seltsame Problem hatte ich auch... faszinierend dabei war, dass auch sämtliche! NPCs inklusive meinem Pferd, das Selbe machten. Es ist aber nur einmal aufgetaucht. Da hab ich dann den Stecker vom Joystick gezogen und es war sofort weg ^^ seltsam. Kann auhc Zufall sein.

@all: jemand ne Idee wegen den Nvidia treibern?


----------



## hibbicon (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				mehl am 24.03.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, also ich habs mir mal aus der videothel gestern ausgeliehen, da mein system recht schwach ist und ich daher den kauf erstmal gescheut habe!
> 
> System: Laptop: X700 GK, 1gb RAM, 1,6GHz Centrino
> 
> ...



Du hast ja auch eine Ati-Karte. *weinweinwein*

Heute ist das erst mal, dass ich wir wünsche eine Ati zu besitzen.
Oh man ich hab mich so auf das Spiel gefreut und jetzt das.  

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Soulja110 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

folgendes:

ich spiel ganz normal, alles läuft flüssig und geschmeidig. aufeinmal renn ich nurnoch halb so schnell. ich wechsle in die third person perspektive und bemerke, dass sich meine figur wie in zeitlupe bewegt ! alles andere läuft flüssig, nur meine figur bewegt sich wie max payne in der bullet time. nach einem neustar ist alles wieder in ordnung.... bis es dann nach 10-20 minuten wieder anfängt.

kennt das problem jemand? wenn ich wüsste, dass es nicht an mir liegt, würde ich ja mal den support anschreiben....


----------



## mehl (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Soulja110 am 24.03.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes:
> 
> ich spiel ganz normal, alles läuft flüssig und geschmeidig. aufeinmal renn ich nurnoch halb so schnell. ich wechsle in die third person perspektive und bemerke, dass sich meine figur wie in zeitlupe bewegt ! alles andere läuft flüssig, nur meine figur bewegt sich wie max payne in der bullet time. nach einem neustar ist alles wieder in ordnung.... bis es dann nach 10-20 minuten wieder anfängt.
> 
> kennt das problem jemand? wenn ich wüsste, dass es nicht an mir liegt, würde ich ja mal den support anschreiben....




system überhitzung?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Soulja110 am 24.03.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes:
> 
> ich spiel ganz normal, alles läuft flüssig und geschmeidig. aufeinmal renn ich nurnoch halb so schnell. ich wechsle in die third person perspektive und bemerke, dass sich meine figur wie in zeitlupe bewegt ! alles andere läuft flüssig, nur meine figur bewegt sich wie max payne in der bullet time. nach einem neustar ist alles wieder in ordnung.... bis es dann nach 10-20 minuten wieder anfängt.
> 
> kennt das problem jemand? wenn ich wüsste, dass es nicht an mir liegt, würde ich ja mal den support anschreiben....



Haben mehrere das Problem, wie auch ich.


----------



## veilchen (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Hai @ all

Also bei mir ist folgendes Problem:

Habe etwa 3h gezoggt und dann durch zufall mein bestehendes savegame im spiel selber überschrieben und dann als ich oblivion wieder gestartet habe und den spielstand laden wollte, war kein spielstand eingetragen... toll !!!
 

Hat irgendwer das selbe erlebt ?

Wenn ja wie kann man sein savegame wieder herstellen?


P.S. vorher hatte immer schnellspeichern gemacht, danach konnte ich immer wieder laden.

EDIT: spiele in außenarealen auch nur mit ~20 - 30 fps, innenareale  laufen maximal bis 65 fps. (forceware 84.25)

gruß

veilchen


----------



## Philippe99 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Hallo,

gehöhre ab heute auch zu den glücklichen Oblivion besitzern, und leider hab ich auch so meine Probleme mit dem Spiel.

1, hab ich das richtig verstanden dass es keine Mini Map mehr gibt ? oder gibts da nen trick, das ständige tab gedrücke nervt nämlich wirklich auf dauer !

2. Der Sound funktioniert auch nicht so wie er sollte, die musik ist bei mir viel zu laut ! dialoge gehen da einfach unter, ohne untertitel wäre ich verloren... und wenn ich sie im audio menu runterregle (NUR die musiklautstearke) wird alles also auch Sprachausgabe und die Soundeffekte leiser. 
Hat da jemnd ne lösung ?

achja über die performance kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen hab in aussenarealen konstante 30 fps mit allen effekten auf max (HDR) und ohne self shadowing, bei 2xAF und HQ settings im treiber. (vsync ist auch on, ohne hatte ich bei manchmal beim schwenken grafikfehler). System 7800gtx amd 3700 1g ram alles moderat übertakted. 

mfg


----------



## DeathScorpionX (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282064
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277860&st=0
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276563
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287073
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=23&t=277963

Lest euch die Foren durch, sehr informativ !
Gerade die Coolbits-Sache für Nvidia-Karten soll ne ganze Menge bringen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				hibbicon am 24.03.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ein kleines Zitat aus dem offiziellen Entwicklerforum :
> 
> Es geht um die erheblichen Perfomence-Einbrüche bei Nvidiakarten :
> 
> ...



ist ne ziemlich nützliche Info, besten Dank. Werde mir trotzdem ne 7900GT holen, irgendwann wirds hoffentlich besser. Meine 6600 reicht jedenfalls nicht mehr, obwohl es ohne gras und mit mittleren details ohne schatten und HDR ziemlich gut läuft, sogar aussen


----------



## Soulja110 (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 24.03.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 24.03.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du bzw "ihr" schon ausprobiert, ob das problem auch bei low-detail einstellungen noch auftritt???


----------



## MisterMeister (24. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				Deepfall am 24.03.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 24.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, der Eintrag ist bei mir nicht vorhanden


----------



## mehl (24. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*

SRY, aber das schon bissl lustig! Euro super Grafikkarten können HDR und alles, aber ihr müsst ohne Gras, dem besten Zeug aussen, spielen!


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				DeathScorpionX am 24.03.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die Coolbits-Sache für Nvidia-Karten soll ne ganze Menge bringen.


Bringt bei mir leider garnichts. Schade ich dachte ich könnte aus meiner 6600GT noch ein bisschen was rausholen.


----------



## Leatherface96 (25. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				mehl am 24.03.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> SRY, aber das schon bissl lustig! Euro super Grafikkarten können HDR und alles, aber ihr müsst ohne Gras, dem besten Zeug aussen, spielen!



find ich auch komisch, bei mir läufts z.B. ziemlich flüssig

- in kleineren Arealen mit ca. 50+ FPS
- in ausen Arealen war der unterste wert bei mir 20 FPS und das mit einigen Gegner sonst läufts mit konstanten 35 FPS

System wurde erkannt als High
HDR an
VSync aus
AF 4x
1280x1024
alle Schieberegler rechts


mein System:

Athlon XP 3200+
6800 GT 256MB
2 GB DDR-Ram

PS zum anfang ist das Spiel alle 10 min - 1h abgestürtzt, dann hab ich denn neuesten BETA Treiber für die Graka Installiert und Controller ausgestöpselt und jetzt flutscht es richtig gut ohne Abstürze (nach 4h am Stück Spielen)


----------



## babajager (25. März 2006)

*Sound Problem !!*



			
				Killtech am 21.03.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schalom!
> 
> Die Zeit ist gekommen, und der neuste Teil der Elder Scrolls-Reihe ist erschienen. Da der Ansturm auf dieses Spiel dementsprechend hoch sein wird, wurde der Übersichtlichkeit halber beschlossen entsprechende Sammelthreads zu erstellen.
> 
> ...




Habe ein Problem, nach einer unbestimmten zeit fängt der Sound an zu Quietschen und zu Kratzen, danach hängt sich mein Rechner auf und ich muss Reseten, was kann das sein ?


----------



## Leatherface96 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Sound Problem !!*



			
				babajager am 25.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein Problem, nach einer unbestimmten zeit fängt der Sound an zu Quietschen und zu Kratzen, danach hängt sich mein Rechner auf und ich muss Reseten, was kann das sein ?



versuch mal die Hardware beschleunigung auszustellen, solche Probleme hatte ich auch schon bei anderen Spielen und das hat meist geholfen. Falls das nichts hilft einfach mal nach neuen Treibern für die Soundkarte suchen


----------



## pichje (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*

Hallo zusammen,,
Ich hab auch so einige Probleme mit dem Spiel..
Obwohl ich sagen muss das es der Hammer is...

Mit meinem System:AMD 3800; ATI X800XT/PE..2 GB RAM..kann ich schon einiges anfangen.

Ich hab folgene Bugs bei Oblivion festegestellt:
-Man kann die Steuerung bei Oblivion auf sich anpassen,diese Einstellung bleibt aber nicht gespeichert wenn mann das Spiel dann mal verlässt.Das heist ich muss es immer wieder von neuem einstellen..

-Zur Grafik:Kann auf 1024/768 und auch auf 1280/1024 mit allem auser das HDR schrauben und gut flüssig zocken.Das Problem kommt dann ganz plötzlich im Ausenbereich,das die Framerate rapiede in den Keller geht,also absolut nicht mehr flüssig spielbar is.
Das kappier ich net so richtig..wo es zeitweise mit voller Auflösung und allem Pi Pa Po echt gut läuft..???

-und noch ein Bug beim Spiel laden hab ich noch des öfteren,da hängt er sich auf beim Laden..

Wäre cool wenn Bethesda schon Wind von den Problemen bekommen hätte und einen Patch bringen würde..

Wenn ihr ähnliches mit Oblivion erlebt habt..postet doch einfach hier dazu..

Hoffe auf Anwort...


----------



## hibbicon (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bugs ohne Ende ...Wo bleibt ein Patch*



			
				pichje am 25.03.2006 06:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,,
> Ich hab auch so einige Probleme mit dem Spiel..
> Obwohl ich sagen muss das es der Hammer is...
> 
> ...



Sieh doch mal nach, womit die 10 Seiten diese Threads gefüllt sind, da wirst du sicher fündig.  

--->Hobbicon

P.S.: zu deinem Speicherproblem gibts da sogar auch eine Lösung.
Oder du ersparst dir das ganze Getweake und spielts mit der Standartbelegung[wie ich].


----------



## hibbicon (25. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				DeathScorpionX am 24.03.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282064
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277860&st=0
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276563
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287073
> ...


Hats bei dir was gebracht ?[Coolbits]
Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an :



> Again, all nVidia users need to see this. It's making a big improvement.



--->Hobbicon


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*1, 2, 3 Fraps?*



			
				Leatherface96 am 25.03.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> - in kleineren Arealen mit ca. 50+ FPS
> - in ausen Arealen war der unterste wert bei mir 20 FPS und das mit einigen Gegner sonst läufts mit konstanten 35 FPS


Ich weiss ja nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist, aber ich muss doch meine Bedenken über die Funktionstüchtigkeit von Fraps anmelden. 
Ich hab mal testweise HDR ab- und AA angeschaltet was dann doch zu gut bemerkbarem Ruckeln führte, also allerhöchstens 10FPS, eher noch weniger. Lustigerweise zeigte aber Fraps immert noch frisch fröhlich 20FPS an...


----------



## LordMephisto (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1, 2, 3 Fraps?*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist, aber ich muss doch meine Bedenken über die Funktionstüchtigkeit von Fraps anmelden.
> Ich hab mal testweise HDR ab- und AA angeschaltet was dann doch zu gut bemerkbarem Ruckeln führte, also allerhöchstens 10FPS, eher noch weniger. Lustigerweise zeigte aber Fraps immert noch frisch fröhlich 20FPS an...


Versuch doch mal die interen Debug Funktion:
Console öffnen ("^") und tdt eingeben.


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1, 2, 3 Fraps?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.03.2006 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch doch mal die interen Debug Funktion:
> Console öffnen ("^") und tdt eingeben.


Ahh.. danke   
Scheint doch eindeutig genauer zu funktionieren. Für alle CH-Tastatur Besitzer übrigens: "^" entspricht "§".


----------



## magi (25. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				hibbicon am 25.03.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> DeathScorpionX am 24.03.2006 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaubs nicht, hab das mit coolbits gemacht von wegen Bilder im voraus Rendern auf 0 stellen.
Es läuft jetzt ganz weich, als ob man jede menge Bilder mehr hätte,einfach Unglaublich.

Jetzt machts noch mehr Spass!!!


----------



## INU-ID (25. März 2006)

*Wasser-Bug - Nvidia*

Also bei mir läufts soweit ganz OK.
Hab das mit dem Gras (beide Werte) um ca. 200% erhöt.

Aber irgendwas stimm mit dem Wasser nicht. Wenn ich das erste mal unter freiem Himmel stehe (nach der Kanalisation), fehlt die Wasseroberfläche teilweise.
Sie ist einfach nicht da - schaut aus als wäre da kein Wasser, am mehreren Stellen. Wenn ich dann in das unsichtbare Wasser rein gehe und tauche sehe ich das Wasser, aber eben ohne Wasseroberfläche.

Hab den 84.25 - im Treiber sowie im Spiel alles auf Maximum, AA im Treiber auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"

Was ist da los?   

Wann kommt der erste Patch?

Gruß INU.ID

PS: Das mit den Coolbits (Bilder im voraus berechnen) hat bei mir nichts verändert.


----------



## hibbicon (25. März 2006)

*Performence-Probleme*



			
				magi am 25.03.2006 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 25.03.2006 08:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir bringts  nichts.  

Dabei fing ich an, mich in Tamriel schon heimisch zu fühlen.
Das einzige, was jezt noch Spaß macht, sind die Dungeons, sonst kann ich das Spiel vollkommen vergesen, obwohl ich einen High-End PC besitze.[3800+/7800 Gtx 256/ 2 gig ram/.]

Oh gott, was soll ich nur tun:

Ich habe-

1.  Defragmentiert
2.  System bereinigt
3. alle HIntergrundprogramme beendet
4.  den Beta-Treiber installiert
5. Coolbits installiert.
6. auf Viren/Spanware überprüft

Es bleibt mir nur noch-

1. auf einen Patch/ Treiber zu warten
2. zu übertakten [nur sehr ungern und mit wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg, da selbst 7900-er Karten in Außenarealen, wie vorher vermerkt, große Probleme haben.]


Hab ich etwa Coolbits falsch installiert ?
Wie habt ihr das gemacht ?

Der Eintrag im Treibermenü ist jedenfalls vorhanden.

--->Hobbicon

P.S.: Besser als Far Cry sieht der Jungle in Oblivion auch nicht aus und das lief bei mir in absoluten Ultra-einstellungen durchschnittlich mit 50 fps.


----------



## ich98 (25. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*



			
				ich98 am 24.03.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekomme ich denn diesen Treiber her?
> Auf nvidia.de gibts es nur den 84.21
> 
> PS:Wenn er noch BETA ist, dann lad ich ihn sowieso erstmal nicht.



http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/nvidia/nvidia_forceware/


----------



## Anderlus (25. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Texturen leicht verbessern*

Hallo,
ich habe probleme mit meiner Maus. Sie zieht immer nach im spiel, das heißt sie hat ne Reaktionsverögerung. Das nervt total kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Hab ich nur bei Oblivion.

Gruß


----------



## magi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*



			
				hibbicon am 25.03.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> magi am 25.03.2006 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das tut mir leid für dich,vielleicht is irgendwo was falsch eingestellt.
Bei mir läuft es mit dem Coolbits Tipp jetzt so flüssig das ich sogar das Gras fast ganz oben habe, und die Träge Maus ist auch behoben.

Also Treibermenü öffnen, dann weitere 3D-Einstellungen öffnen,die 3 weg und ne 0 hin Übernehmen und OK fertig.

Good Luck


----------



## isushii (25. März 2006)

*Problem beim deinstallieren*

moin,
habe mir gerade oblivion gekauft.
installation ist ganz normal abgelaufen,als ich dann das spiel starten wollte kam die fehlermeldung das eine datei fehlt.

ie Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9_27.dll nicht gefunden wurde.neuinstallation der anwendung könnte das problem beheben:

ok,dann halt nochma deinstallieren und neuer versuch.
jetzt hab ich aber das prob das sich das spiel nicht deinstallieren lässt.

:>setupDLL\\setupDLL.cpp(390)
   papp:oblivion
   pvendor;bethesda softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
   pguid:35cb6715-41f8-4f99-8881-6fc75bf054b0
   $11.0.0.28844
   @windows xp service pack 2 (2600) bt_other 0.0

danach kommt noch ein fenster mit der mitteilung:

beim setup ist ein fehler aufgetreten

gehen sie folgendermaßen vor:
-schließen sie alle laufenden programme.
-löschen sie den inhalt des temporären ordners
-überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung(bei internetbasiertem setup).

versuchen sie anschließend erneut,das setup auszurühren.

Fehlercode -5001

hab das alle durchgeführt aber bracht nix,kann das spiel weder starten noch deinstallieren.

danke schonma im voraus für hilfe


----------



## pobert2001 (25. März 2006)

*Sound*

hat zwar schon einer mal am anfang dieses Threads gefragt  gab aber
bis jetzt keine antwort  hat Oblivion wirklich nur Stereo?
Habe nämlich auch nur Stereo  das kann doch nicht war sein....

Hab mir jetzt mal den 84.25 Beta-Treiber bei Nvidia runtergeladen
bringt der eine bessere Performance?

Bei mir läuft alles auf max.  ist auch fast immer alles flüssig....
aber die Gesichtsschatten werde ich wohl ausschalten
sieht irgendwie hässlich aus  wenn dann so dunkle
verpixelte Ränder im Gesicht sind....
werde mir nächste Woche noch 512MB RAM bestellen...


----------



## GrafGurKe (25. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Bei mir stürtzt der pc beim spielen jede 20 min ab. 
Pentium 2.53 ghz  
6800ter 
die temperatur der graka bleibt eigendlich immer auf 60c. 
netzteil 300wat  12v  15A


----------



## m-a-x (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim deinstallieren*



			
				isushii am 25.03.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> habe mir gerade oblivion gekauft.
> installation ist ganz normal abgelaufen,als ich dann das spiel starten wollte kam die fehlermeldung das eine datei fehlt.
> 
> ...



Lesen hilft!
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch und hab den Weg wie es bei mir funktioniert hat am Anfang dieses Threads (28 Posting oder so) beschrieben. 
 Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Auron555 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim deinstallieren*

Also es stimmt schon, dass das Spiel en Grafikfresser is, da müssen wir alle nit lange fackeln denke ich!

Am Meisten Power kostet die Auflösung und die Schatten, als ich gestern ma das Gras ausgestellt hatte, hats bei mir nit allzu viel gebracht, also kA.

Die außeren und inneren Schatten saugen ne Menge Leistung, und einen Unterschied zwischen Schalter ganz rechts und ganz links erkenne ich nicht, also stellt den alle auf die erste Stufe von links, das bringt 5-10 frames.

Ferner sollte wirklich man wirklich nicht auf 1280 spielen da dies ne Menge Frames kostet, lieber AA anschalten, das kostet weniger Frames ->

800x600 (4fach AA) -> 40fps
1024x768 (4fach AA) -> 32fps
1280x1024(4fachAA) -> 20-25fps  [alles selbe Stelle]

1024 (4fach AA) ->30-32fps
1024 (2fach AA) ->35-38fps
1024 (6fach AA) -> 25-27fps
1024 (kein AA) -> 38-42fps

Mein Tipp also 1024 mit 4x aa oder 2x spielen und die außeren und Inneren Schatten auf eine Stufe von links stellen, und es sollte gut laufen.
Ich selbst spiele auf 1024 mit 4fach aa (schatten wie oben gesagt) rest maximal und es laeuft außen mit 20-40fps und innen mit 40-100, also eigentlich ganz gut, und en MonsterPc habe ich bei weitem nicht!


----------



## Filzlaus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim deinstallieren*

Warum stürzt das Spiel bei mir nur ab wenn ich auf laden klicke? Wenn ich fortfahren drücke wird mir gesagt, meine version wäre 0.125 oder so und die des saves 0.000. Habe schon neuinstalliert, aber das hat das Problem nicht gelöst. Wahrscheinlich sind auch die Saves jetzt weg  

Habt ihr nen Vorschlag?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*



			
				hibbicon am 25.03.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> magi am 25.03.2006 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, die sache stinkt echt. probiere jetzt auch coolbits bzw riva-tuner aus, aber ich erwarte keine veränderung. Da MUSS einfach von Entwicklerseite was passieren. Scheißkonsolenkonvertierungen


----------



## m-a-x (25. März 2006)

*Bugs*

edit: sry, falscher thread


----------



## mmcc0810 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*

Na endlich!

Das mit Coolbits und der Treibereinstellung hat bei mir
wirklich etwas gebracht.
Spiel schaut jetzt recht gut aus und ruckelt nicht mehr so stark.
Fühlt sich zwar noch ein ´wenig träge an ist aber ok.

Was mich interessieren würde ist ob das spiel bei euch auch desöfteren abstürzt?
Hoffe der erste Patch wird das ausbessern.


----------



## babajager (25. März 2006)

*AW: Sound Problem !!*



			
				Leatherface96 am 25.03.2006 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 25.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann scheint es zu Funktionieren, Danke.


----------



## molar (25. März 2006)

*AW: Diverse Grafikverbesserungen (Texturen in der Ferne, mehr Wasserspiegelungen, Sichtweite des Grases)*



			
				MisterMeister am 22.03.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hoffe aufen einen text-patch, bevor ich das Spiel in den Händen halte
> Denn Übersetzungsfehler bei den Preisen finde ich sowas zum
> Feuerball statt Heilzauber, lol?    Betsheda, wenn wenn ihr des deutsch nicht mächtig seid, bzw. ihr im alkoholisertem Zustand Texte übersetzt, dann lasst das bitte nächsts mal Take 2 machen




wieso? ich hab das für 36,95€ bekommen.. ist eigenltich günstig für ein spiel in dieser klasse


----------



## hibbicon (25. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*



			
				mmcc0810 am 25.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich!
> 
> Das mit Coolbits und der Treibereinstellung hat bei mir
> wirklich etwas gebracht.
> ...



Abgestürzt ist es bei mir noch nie, dafür läuft es bei mir hmmmm........grrrrrrrrrrr.....be-schi..... be-scheiden.

Aber das ist wircklich ein armer Kerl:

--->http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294701

Sogar eine ATI 1900xt-x 512mb wird von so mancher 6800-er ausgestochen.

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+

Wiso er und nicht ich: [Leadtek 7800 GTX / 3800+/2 Gig ram mit schärften Settings]




> BFG 7800GTX OC
> AMD64 3500+
> 1 gig, 256x4 dual channel.
> 
> ...




--->Hobbicon[, der langsam genug von Oblivion hat]


----------



## Deepfall (25. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 24.03.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 24.03.2006 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So habe dieses prob. jetzt schon zum zig tausendsten mal gehabt. Ich habe kein Gamepad angeschlossen und sogar in der ini die joystick funktion ausgeschaltet. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen???


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (25. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Hallo,

ich hab Oblivion seit Fr. Mittag ... find das Spiel einfach nur geil, wobei micht die nichtvorhandenen Gegenstandsschatten schon etwas nerven. Ist es nur bei mir so oder liegt es an meiner GraKa ?

Mein System:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
1024 MB Kingston DDR RAM
Sapphire X850XT PE


----------



## Tagg2 (25. März 2006)

*Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*

HI! 

Ich bin einfach mal in die Kämpfergilde in Choroll gegangen , habe jetzt aber
das Problem, dass ich aus dem haus nicht mehr raus komme! 
Die Tür durch die ich reingekommen bin, ist auf einmal verschlossen und meine Dietriche und Geschicklichkeitsfähigkeiten reichen leider nicht aus, um das Schloss zu knacken!   
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich da raus komme oder warum die Tür auf einmal verschlossen ist? Das Blöde ist, dass ich schon länger nicht mehr gespeichert hatte und deshalb keinen älteren Spielstand laden möchte!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (25. März 2006)

*AW: Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*



			
				Tagg2 am 25.03.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Ich bin einfach mal in die Kämpfergilde in Choroll gegangen , habe jetzt aber
> das Problem, dass ich aus dem haus nicht mehr raus komme!
> ...



Hmmm sehr eigenartig ... nunja schon versucht mehere Stunden bzw. bis zum nächsten Morgen zu warten ?


----------



## INU-ID (25. März 2006)

*AW: Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*

Hat den sonst keiner Darstellungsfehler bei der Wasseroberfläche?


----------



## Blockschluck (25. März 2006)

*Absturz*

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen wieso das Spiel jetzt neuerdings nach 2-3 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung auf den Desktop zurückkehrt?


Athlon XP 2700+
Radeon X800 GTO


----------



## Rentner (25. März 2006)

*AW: Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*

Ist es normal dass die Sichtweite bei Oblivion selbst bei höchster Einstellung nicht ganz so berauschend ist?. Wo ich z.B. aus dem Kanal rausgekommen und auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer geschaut habe, sah es sehr kahl aus, bzw. war darauf keienrlei Pflanzenbewuchs zu sehen. Ist das normal oder kann das am PC liegen?


----------



## INU-ID (25. März 2006)

*AW: Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*



			
				Rentner am 25.03.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es normal dass die Sichtweite bei Oblivion selbst bei höchster Einstellung nicht ganz so berauschend ist?. Wo ich z.B. aus dem Kanal rausgekommen und auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer geschaut habe, sah es sehr kahl aus, bzw. war darauf keienrlei Pflanzenbewuchs zu sehen. Ist das normal oder kann das am PC liegen?



Am Anfang dieses Threads steht wie du die Darstellung von Gras auch in größerer Entfernung "aktivierst", dann schauts schon etwas besser aus.
Wie siehts bei der Wasseröberfläche aus? Fehlt da bei dir was, oder ist die fehlerfrei?


----------



## Blockschluck (25. März 2006)

*AW*



			
				INU-ID am 25.03.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den sonst keiner Darstellungsfehler bei der Wasseroberfläche?



Hast du an Dateien zur Grafikverbesserung rumgefummelt? Dann soll das mit den Wasserfehlern nämlich auftreten.


----------



## Auron555 (25. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 25.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab Oblivion seit Fr. Mittag ... find das Spiel einfach nur geil, wobei micht die nichtvorhandenen Gegenstandsschatten schon etwas nerven. Ist es nur bei mir so oder liegt es an meiner GraKa ?
> 
> ...



Hey das is bei mir auch, voll komisch ne?


----------



## INU-ID (25. März 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Blockschluck am 25.03.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du an Dateien zur Grafikverbesserung rumgefummelt? Dann soll das mit den Wasserfehlern nämlich auftreten.



Ich hab nur das mit dem Gras angepasst. Werd mal schauen obs daran liegt.

Danke.

Edit: Joa, lag am Gras.  
Dann muß ich wohl auf den ersten Patch warten, so will ich das Game jedenfalls net zocken - sieht doch kagge aus...

Keine Frage, Oblivion ist ein verdammt geiles Game - aber mit der Optik bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden...


----------



## nixibus (25. März 2006)

*Inventar übersichtlicher!*

hi,

 hier  gibts nen fix, der die schrift im inventar- und questmenü kleiner macht!

wird alles übersichtlicher, ich finds gut. hier die readme:



> Thanks to strakar for pointing out how to fix the odd line bug i made.
> 
> A HUGE!!! thanks to Nonsanity for his help.
> 
> ...


----------



## promo49 (25. März 2006)

*Hilfe Nichtmal das Setup startet*

Hallo kann mir jemand helfen? InstallShield stürtzt immer ab, da kommt dan irgendein Fehlercode und das ich alle Anwendungen schließen soll und nochmal versuchen soll. 
Kein Plan was ich machen soll, mein System sollts ja eigentlich grad so noch gebacken bekommen.

P4 mit 2,6gh
ati 9600
512mb


----------



## oli4fun (25. März 2006)

*"Neues Spiel" startet nicht*

Hallo leude!
Hab mir vor 2 Tagen Oblivion gekauft (englische Version wegen autenzität) und sofort installiert. Ist auch alles ohne Probleme gegangen. Als ich dann ins Spiel reinging und auf "New Game" und dann "Yes" klicke, hängt sich das spiel auf, d.h. die maus bewegt sich nicht und es kam kein ladebildschirm (oder was da eben kommen sollte). Hab auch schon versucht ein Savegame eines Freundes zu laden... Immer das selbe: das Spiel friert ein und ich muss es über den Taskmanager beenden.
Ich hab mich so darauf gefreut und jetzt das! 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: Inventar übersichtlicher!*



			
				nixibus am 25.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hier  gibts nen fix, der die schrift im inventar- und questmenü kleiner macht!


Öhm.. hast du die englische Version? Bei mir tut sich nämlich in der lustigen deutschen Version nichts.


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (25. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

ich wollt mal fragen ob des spiel bei meinem pc laufen würde:  ( n bisschen peinlich isses mir )  ich ne radeon 9250 un amd athlon 3100+ mit (leider) 512 mb ram.......was meint ihr denn so wie ich des seh klappts glaub ich nich aber in pcaction steht dass es 2 ghz braucht 512 ram un ne 128 mb graka(mindestanforderungen)...??


----------



## GorrestFump (25. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*



			
				magi am 25.03.2006 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 25.03.2006 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo hab das jetzt auch ausprobiert und es hat -teilweise- funktioniert!

Hab jetzt alles auf mordsmega-high (auch das Gras und sämtliche Schatten) bei 1280x1024 sogar mit 4xAF (der wirkt sich bei mir  anscheinend gar nicht auf die performance aus) und es spielt sich endlich smooth, das heißt: die nervige mausverzögerung bei eingeschaltenem Gras ist weg!

Teilweise deswegen: 
Die framerate an sich ist immer noch relativ niedrig (geht mit den momentanen einstellungen z.B. im lager vor kvatsch auf 15-18 Frames runter...)!
Dennoch spielt es sich mit diesem tweak auch bei um die 20 Frames noch sehr passabel, weil sich nun ordentlich steuern läßt!

Hobbicon:
Komisch dass es bei dir gar nichts bringt, wenn du die FPS meinst dann ist das bei mir wohl auch so, aber "gefühlt" ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht - probiers einfach nochmal...


----------



## tavrosffm (26. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*

bug!?
wenn ich die neulandschenke in cheydinhal betrete (mission:von der geburt an getrennt oder s.ä) smiert das spiel ab:
oblivion.exe hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
kennt das problem jemand?
irgend eine lösung?


----------



## redcrush (26. März 2006)

*AW: So bleibt die veränderte Tastenbelegung erhalten!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 05:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja einige Leute vermeldet haben, dass ihre veränderte Tastenbelegung nicht gespeichert wird, hab ich dazu mal etwas im Netz gesucht und einen Fix dazu gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also,ich bin in der richtigen .ini. (die in eigene dateien).ich habe jetzt die deutschen zahlenwerte (nach dem " = " ) hinter die entsprechende englische bezeichnung (z.b. "use=") gesetzt.funktioniert nicht.soll heißen,alles ist beim alten und ich muss die belegung neu eingeben.ich habe auch die komplette zeile aus dem deutschen in den  englischen teil übertragen.funktioniert auch nicht.was genau mach ich jetzt falsch?oder habe ich dieses eine exemplar,bei dem dieser kleine eingriff nicht funktioniert?nochmal zum verständnis:ich verändere die tastenbelegung und danach beende ich gleich das spiel ,um die veränderungen in der .ini vorzunehmen,richtig?


----------



## Garfunkel74 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Performence-Probleme*

Ich hab für mich den ultimativen Tipp versucht und bin begeistert !!   Im Gamestar Forum hat einer geschrieben das man in der Oblivion.ini folgende Daten ändern soll:

iMinGrassSize=150
fGrassEnddistance=15000.0000
fGrassStartFadedistance=10000.0000

Das erste gibt die Grasdichte an (je höher die Zahl umso weniger dicht das Gras). Die zwei anderen Effekte haben so wie ich vermute was mit der schwammigen Weitsicht zu tun. 
Bevor ich dies geändert habe hatte ich mit 1024*768, HDR on, Ultra Hoch, Schatten an und Gras auf Viertel um Aussenbereich zwischen 17 und 21 Frames. Jetzt habe ich mit Gras auf max. aussen zwischen 22 und 35 Frames. Selbst im tiefsten Gras !!   Bin begeistert, das Spiel macht nun erst so richtig Bock.

Mein Sys: Athlon 64 3400+, 1 Gig Ram, 6800 GT (Treiber 85.25)


----------



## Leatherface96 (26. März 2006)

*AW: So bleibt die veränderte Tastenbelegung erhalten!*

mal ne Frage sind bei euch auch keine Animationen beim Wasser vorhanden? Wellen sind schon vorhanden aber wenn ich einen Pfeil reinschieße passiert nichts der geht einfach unter ohne aufspritzen von Wasser, das gleich auch mit Schwertern Feuerbällen oder auch wenn ich mit einem Pferd durch schwimme gibt es keine Animationen. Das ist doch nicht normal oder etwa doch???


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich hab immer (!) Probleme mit der Helligkeit in Spielen.
Da hilft auch das Kontrollpanal von ATI nix.
Oblivion schaltet immer direkt wieder eine Stufe zurück, sodass ich in der Nacht und in Dungeons selbst mit ner Fackel sehr wenig sehen kann.

Der Wert "fGammaMax" scheint der Gammawert im Spiel zu sein.
0.6000 ist die höchste Regelung, die man im Spiel selber erreichen kann.
Durch ändern auf zB. "fGammaMax=0.3000" ist das ganze auch für mich spielbar geworden.


Falls das wen interessiert und auf den 18 Seiten vorher noch nicht bearbeitet wurde


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Liegt dann wohl an deinem Monitor...

HAB EINE LÖSUNG FÜR DIE PERFORMANCE

Da sogar ich mit meinem System in den Außenarealen zwischen 10-20 Fps hatte, hab ich mal im Net rumgestöbert und diese Ini. Datei gefunden. Nachdem ich diese ganz kopiert habe, läuft das Spiel in den Außenarealen mit fast allen Details auf hoch mit ca. 30-40 Fps. Kopiert sie euch, könnte euch auch helfen. Wenn man die Landschaft verbessert, das heißt, die Entfernnung per Ini. Datei von 5 auf 10 ändert, sinkt die Performance drastisch! Also lasst das lieber und wartet bis dahin auf einem Patch.

http://studentpages.scad.edu/~doeddy20/Oblivion.ini


----------



## thyraell (26. März 2006)

*Na Danke@all*

So ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege erst mal bei allen Bedanken die mir geholfen habe:
1. Der Tip mit den Coolpic ist sehr gut.Das Spiel läuft zwar nicht unbedingt schneller aber ...flüssiger, runder eben ..thx
2. Die Sache mit der Tastaturbelegung.. hat fast perfekt gefunzt 3 oder 4 Tasten wollen partout nicht gespeichert bleiben aber es geht schon viel besser..thx
3. Nach all den ganzen Tips : Ich habe die Musik im Game ausgemacht ,seitdem hatte ich nicht einen Absturz mehr (Bin aber nicht sicher ob das der Grund war ) 
4. Der Mod mit den verbesserten Trank-Bezeichnungen ist erste Sahne...thx

Nur das nachladen von "neuen" Effekten(Unsichtbarkeit oder Beschwörung von einer Kreatur usw..) nervt noch ein wenig aber ansonsten läufts langsam so wie ich es mir vorstelle. 

P.S. : Das Hauseinrichten mit der Physik geht doch ganz gut^^ 

Also thx an alle die mir weitergeholfen haben .Ich hoffe auf eine Entschuldigung und einen baldigen Patch seitens Bethesda.. Und : Oblivion rules


----------



## mmcc0810 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt dann wohl an deinem Monitor...
> 
> HAB EINE LÖSUNG FÜR DIE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...



So schön langsam läuft das Spiel jetzt wirklich schon ohne Ruckler und schaut auch noch gut aus.
Habe wie du empfohlen die ganze .ini Datei eingefüg und jetzt fühlt es sich nicht mehr so schwammig an.
Möchte mich in diesem Zusammenhang bei dir und bei allen bedanken die hier so eifrig nach Lösungen gesucht haben und denen behilflich sind die diverse Probleme mit dem Spiel haben. Durch Eure/Deine Tips habe ich es nun wirklich geschafft das Spiel ordentlich zum laufen zu kriegen.
Nochmals Thx All


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

ich frag nochmal: was meint ihr: würde das spiel mit dem system laufen: amd athlon 3100+ 512 mb ram un 128 mb graka......in pcaction steht dass es 2 ghz braucht 512 mb ram un 128 mb graka......


----------



## thyraell (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 26.03.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag nochmal: was meint ihr: würde das spiel mit dem system laufen: amd athlon 3100+ 512 mb ram un 128 mb graka......in pcaction steht dass es 2 ghz braucht 512 mb ram un 128 mb graka......


Also ich würde behaupten ..Ja das Spiel wird laufen ..Nur die Ladezeiten mit "nur" 512MB RAM werden etwas länger sein.
greetz


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

danke.....aber am samstag kauf ich noch n 512 er also hab ich dann 1024  *freu*.....bin dann aber gespannt was die grafikkarte sagt....aber danke an thyraell jetzt ist die vorfreude noch größer....


----------



## MisterMeister (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Also die Übersetzungsfehler dürften jezt keine NIchtkaufgrund mehr sein, denn da hatt sich einer 14 Stunden hineingekniet (auch pc-games war anscheinend dabei)
Ergebnis ist dieses Plugin   

http://www.planetoblivion.de/./index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=215&Itemid=66


----------



## Natschlaus (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 26.03.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> danke.....aber am samstag kauf ich noch n 512 er also hab ich dann 1024  *freu*.....bin dann aber gespannt was die grafikkarte sagt....aber danke an thyraell jetzt ist die vorfreude noch größer....



Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Weil auch wenn sie 128MB hat können die Taktraten immer noch so schelcht sein das gar nichts läuft.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Garfunkel74 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				MisterMeister am 26.03.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Übersetzungsfehler dürften jezt keine NIchtkaufgrund mehr sein, denn da hatt sich einer 14 Stunden hineingekniet (auch pc-games war anscheinend dabei)
> Ergebnis ist dieses Plugin
> 
> http://www.planetoblivion.de/./index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=215&Itemid=66




Wie installiere ich denn diesen Plugin ????


----------



## fehlermeldung (26. März 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*

Hallo ! 

Ich habe ein klitze kleines Problem bei Oblivion ! 

Das Spiel funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen wie es vorgegeben ist. (Auflösung: 800x600, 4 Faches Antialiasing) 
Aber das blöde ist: 
Oft, wenn ich eine Stadt oder die Wildnis betrete, blinkert mein Arm und meine Waffe. Das ist aber nur in der Ego Perspektive, und echt nervig, wenn man zb mit dem Bogen schiesst. Ausserdem ist es NUR in der Wildnis und nur manchmal in Städten. In Dungeons oder Häusern ist das nie so. 

Woran könnte das liegen ? 

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon 9800 XXL mit 129 MB DDR SDRAM und 256 Memory Interface Grafikkarte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				mmcc0810 am 26.03.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat bei mir leider gar nichts gebracht, will endlich nen patch oder meine neue Graka


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 26.03.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 26.03.2006 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mhm, hieran erkennt man, dass es wohl bei manchen sehr nützlich ist (wie bei mir) und manche nicht davon profitieren. Aber uch ich hoffe trotzdem noch auf einen Patch, der vorallem die Performance verbessert...


----------



## nixibus (26. März 2006)

*AW: Inventar übersichtlicher!*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nixibus am 25.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe die normale DV... vielleicht ist es bei dir im falschen verzeichnis gelandet?


----------



## MisterMeister (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 26.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 26.03.2006 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, die Datei ins Data Verzeichnis von Oblivion extrahieren
und beim Start bei "Spieledateien" das häckchen setzen


----------



## MisterMeister (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich hab noch was besseres gefunden 
http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=3293&sid=

Leider kann ichs nicht downloaden, weil die Forumsregiestrierung nicht funzt


----------



## Tine (26. März 2006)

*absturz beim beenden*

Anscheinend hab ichs noch ganz gut. 
Hab alles auf minimum, außer Sichtweite und Gegenstandsdetail (sind mittel) und das Game läuft flüssig, wenn auch häßlich. 
Weniger lustig ist, dass Windows jedesmal nen schweren Fehler meldet, sobald ich das Game normal beende. Fröhlicher blue-screen und es geht gar nix mehr. 
Kennt das wer? Gibts da ein Mittel dagegen außer nicht mehr Oblivion zocken, danke)?

Gruß, Tine


Mein Rechner:
intel 4 3,06
1,28 gig RAM
radeon 9800 xl
windows xp


----------



## LoGaN1987 (26. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*

Hi,
mein Problem besteht darin das Oblivion extrem oft abstürzt ca alle 5 minuten.

Mein System: Intel Pentium 2600 mhz
Ati Radeon 9800 Pro
1024 mb Ram Infineon 

ich danke schonmal allen die mir helfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*



			
				LoGaN1987 am 26.03.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mein Problem besteht darin das Oblivion extrem oft abstürzt ca alle 5 minuten.
> 
> Mein System: Intel Pentium 2600 mhz
> ...



Hast du den aktuellsten Catalyst 6.3 installiert? Ich hab nämlich auch eine Radeon 9800 Pro und bei mir läufts damit absolut rund, ist noch kein einziges mal abgestürzt.


----------



## clafis (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				MisterMeister am 26.03.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Garfunkel74 am 26.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He, ein guter Tipp! Muss ich gleich mal testen! Die Übersetzungsfehler sind nämlich das einzige Problem, dass ich nach 10 Spielstunden festgestellt habe. Ansonsten hab ich nämlich das Glück, dass Oblivion meine Hardware mag 
  Keine Abstürze und läuft sehr flüssig bei mir!     (3 GHz CPU, Geforce 6800 256 MB, 2 GB Ram)


----------



## RipperT (26. März 2006)

*Framerateinbruch bei Fackel*

Wenn ich die Fackel benutze oder jemand in meinem Blickfeld ist, der ne Fackel trägt geht meine Framerate in die Knie 

Kennt da jemand vieleicht nen Trick in der ini um das etwas zu verbessern ?
Die normalen Einstellungen im Menü bringen alle nix
Vieleicht kann man ja irgendwie das Flackern abstellen oder sowas...


----------



## redcrush (26. März 2006)

*AW: Eingesperrt in der Kämpfergilde !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 25.03.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den sonst keiner Darstellungsfehler bei der Wasseroberfläche?


wenn du meinst,dass man keine wasserbewegungen sieht,wenn man durchläuft oder was reinwirft,ja.aber 'ne lösung habe ich da auch nicht.ist dann wohl so.


----------



## pirx (26. März 2006)

*AW: Inventar übersichtlicher!*



			
				nixibus am 26.03.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 25.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habs einfach ins Oblivion/Data kopiert?
So wie hier steht:


> INSTALL
> Just extract to your oblivion\\data directory


Wobei das doch dann eindeutig obigem widerspricht? 


> Your folder path should look like,
> X:\\Oblivion\\Data\\menus\\main\\inventory_menu.xml


Neue Ordner, neuer Name der xml-Datei.. hm hm .. oder bin ich einfach zu doof?


----------



## LordMephisto (26. März 2006)

*AW: Inventar übersichtlicher!*



			
				pirx am 26.03.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nixibus am 26.03.2006 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab einfach den kompletten Ordner in meinen Data Ordner kopiert. Klappt und gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das Originale Menü. Ich hab allerdings die Englische, vielleicht geht es nicht mit der deutschen?


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



> Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Weil auch wenn sie 128MB hat können die Taktraten immer noch so schelcht sein das gar nichts läuft.
> Mfg, waKKa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redcrush (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				MisterMeister am 26.03.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Garfunkel74 am 26.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit der datei kann ich nix anfangen    und mein rechner auch nix. (unbekanntes dateiformat).da ist auch nix zu entpacken??? könnte mir einer mal das plug in an folgende adresse schicken ? : starflyer@t-online.de


----------



## Natschlaus (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Wie installiere ich denn diesen Plugin ???? [/quote]

Ganz einfach, die Datei ins Data Verzeichnis von Oblivion extrahieren
und beim Start bei "Spieledateien" das häckchen setzen [/quote]
mit der datei kann ich nix anfangen    und mein rechner auch nix. (unbekanntes dateiformat).da ist auch nix zu entpacken??? könnte mir einer mal das plug in an folgende adresse schicken ? : starflyer@t-online.de [/quote]

Ich habs dir geschickt mit ner kleinen Anleitung.  
mfg, waKKa


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

denkt ihr mit der grafikkarte isses spielbar: radeon 9250 128 mb???


----------



## honkgmbh (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Problem hier nicht untergeht.

Und zwar habe ich das Problem bei zwei Missionen.

1. Wenn man mit dem Eidechsengesicht über die Bücher redet und es dann sagt es will noch ein Tag darüber nachdenken und man soll morgen wiederkommen.

2. Wenn man auf der Suche nach der Diebesgilde in den Turm geht.

Und zwar friert mein kompletter PC ein, wenn ich dann durch die Türen gehen möchte. Auch wenn ich minimiere und dann wieder maximiere stürzt es bei den beien Stellen ab. Der Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz und es tut sich nichts mehr, so dass ich neustarten muss. Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte? Wie gesagt immer nur an den beiden Türen. So kann ich das Spiel natürlich nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## honkgmbh (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 26.03.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> denkt ihr mit der grafikkarte isses spielbar: radeon 9250 128 mb???


Nein,

1. Wird die Karte nicht unterstüzt.
2. Selbst wenn es dann angehen sollte, wirst du nicht viel Spass damit haben.


----------



## GorrestFump (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt dann wohl an deinem Monitor...
> 
> HAB EINE LÖSUNG FÜR DIE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...



Muß nochmal was zu den Performance-Lösungen loswerden:

1. Beta-Treiber und Coolbits (Erweiterte Direct3D-Einstellungen: "Max Frames to render ahead -> "0")

Die Mausverzögerung hat sich verbessert, die Framerate an sich kaum/gar nicht, bringt für die Steuerung gute Verbesserung, aber noch nicht die Performance wie sie im Vergleich zu anderen/schwächeren Karten sein sollte.
FEAR läuft übrigens erheblich besser nach diesem Tweak, probierts das mal aus (sollte euch Oblivion nerven  )

bestehendes Probleme: 

bei sehr dichtem Grass geht die Rate trotzdem auf unspielbare 10-15 Bilder runter (auch bei 1024x768 ohne AF, sonst alles high).
Kommt noch ein Gegner (genau - einer Reicht...), z.B. ein Wolf dazu wirds zur Diashow. 
Allgemein: Gegner und Grass -> schlechte Performance.

ATI-Besitzer (z.B. mit X850) schwärmen von toller Performance, alle Details high (auch Grass), sogar 4xAA/8xAF, dafür mit Bloom statt HDR und dazu hohe auflösung (1240x76
Habs ausprobiert: es macht keinen Unterschied ob man bei einer Karte wie meiner Bloom oder HDR aktiviert (ausser optisch) die Rate bleibt mies...

Das ist der Punkt an dem ich schon mal sage:
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass wir es hier mit einem Bug zu tun haben der 7800GT / GTX und die Darstellung von Grass betrifft, denn die Leistungen dieser sollten mindestens ebenbürdig mit einer Rad. X850 bei vergleichbaren Einstellungen sein.

2. Zur oblivion ini aus dem quote oben:

Die Performance erhöht sich immens (wie oben beschrieben zunächst sehr gut spielbare 30-40fps), dafür ist die Grassdichte stark reduziert.
Bestehendes problem: Gegner im Grass -> Performance immer noch indiskutabel.
Eine Art zur Behebung der Symptome, aber nicht der Ursache.

3. Fazit:
Nach einigen Veränderungen in der oblivion.ini, coolbits und treiber gewurschtel werd ich mich wohl damit Abfinden vorerst ohne Grass auszukommen .
Hoffentlich ist es ein von seitens der Entwickler behebbares Problem
(---->Patch) oder wir haben mit den 7800ern einfach Ar...karten gezogen - im warsten Sinne des Wortes 


Mich würd mal allgemein interessiern welche Erfahrungen Besitzer von 7800ern im Zusammenhang mit dichtem Grass (und dessen detailstufe) und Gegnern darin haben.
Ich denke das sind ja doch einige oder?


Das ist und bleibt bei mir das Hauptproblem...


----------



## Flyer24 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				GorrestFump am 26.03.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd mal allgemein interessiern welche Erfahrungen Besitzer von 7800ern im Zusammenhang mit dichtem Grass (und dessen detailstufe) und Gegnern darin haben.
> Ich denke das sind ja doch einige oder?
> 
> 
> Das ist und bleibt bei mir das Hauptproblem...



Bei mir ist das Gras in der Ferne so gut wie nicht vorhanden,
der Detailgrad davon eher niedrig.
Änderungen in oblivion.ini brachten nichts, das Spiel liegt nur rum ...ich lass mich doch nicht von einem verbuggten Produkt einschränken   

mfg flyer


----------



## onewinged_angel (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

So, ich habe ein Problem mit der Steuerung. Ich hab sie bis auf 2,3 Tasten, die ich jedesmal neu belegen muss, in der .ini umgestellt. Aber eine Schwierigkeit wäre da noch:
Ich habe "Magie wirken" aufs Mausrad gelegt, weil ich so alle drei Kampfanktionen auf der Maus habe. Leider ist das Rad standartmäßig mit "Perspektive umschalten" belegt, -> jetzt doppelbelegt, d.h. wenn ich zaubere, ändere ich auch automatisch die Perspektive. Das ist leider ziemlich irritierend, vor allem weil ich aus 3rd Person so gar nicht zielen kann...
Wie kann ich die Doppelbelegung ändern? Irgendwie scheine ich zu blöd zu sein, Mausrad von  "Perspektive wechseln" zu entfernen.


----------



## LoGaN1987 (26. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LoGaN1987 am 26.03.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ne hat nicht geholfen  hat sonst noch einer Vorschläge?


----------



## TobeBahr (26. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*

Mal ein inhaltlicher Bug:

Hat man Quests erfüllt, bei deinen man als Dank ein kostenloses Training bekommt, dann erhöht sich die Trainierte Eigenschaft nicht mehr. Hab ich eben gelesen...

Ok, hab das nochmal überprüft. Scheint zumindest bei mir nicht zu stimmen. Sorry für die eventuelle Aufregung, war nur grad selbst leicht pissed...


----------



## farmerbob (26. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*



			
				LoGaN1987 am 26.03.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Seitdem ich den Ordner Oblivion/Data/Music umbenannt bzw. ausgeschaltet habe, hatte ich keinen Absturz mehr. Vorher hatte sich die Festplatte bis zum einfrieren einen Wolf gesucht!
 
Ich habe zwar keine Musik mehr, aber Hauptsache es läuft.(Sound und Stimmen laufen nartürlich auch noch)

Vorher habe ich alles mit der Musik probiert neuer Treiber für Creative, Onboardsound installiert, etc...

Darauf bin ich gekommen, nach einem Tip im Forum die Soundkarte unter XP zu deaktivieren. 
Ich hatte zwar keinen Ton mehr aber das Spiel zickte auch nicht mehr rum.

Grüße!


----------



## hibbicon (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				GorrestFump am 26.03.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube meine Erfahrung kennst du ja bereits, aber hier noch mal klar und deutlich:


--->*meine 7800 GTX* + *Oblivion* =   


--->Hobbicon

edit: Ohne Gras gehts bei mir leider genauso schlecht. Langsam glaue ich, wenn ich Morrowind installieren würde, hätte ich eine bessere Grafik und Performence, als ich es mit Oblivion bei selber "Grafikpracht" je ereichen werde.

--->Irgendetwas stinkt bei Oblivion gewaltig.


----------



## hibbicon (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt dann wohl an deinem Monitor...
> 
> HAB EINE LÖSUNG FÜR DIE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...





Ähhhhh... wie soll ich sagen ?

*Es geht  jetzt zwar außen etwas besser, aber wie vorher schon gesagt, dennoch  inakzeptabel langsam.
Das war die gute Nachricht.

Und die Schlechte:
In den Innenlevels fühlt sich die Performence schon fast so an ,wie außen, obwohl alles auf  "low" eingestellt ist.  
Vorher hatte ich in Dungeons / Städten einen Traum von Performence mit monster-mega-giga-super-lechsz- Einstellungen.*
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+

Oblivion, wir hätten ein solch schönes Paar abgegeben, aber wenn du [das Spiel] und dein eifersüchtiger Vater [bethesda] unsere Beziehung nicht haben will, so muss ich mich leider schweren Herzens wieder von dir abwenden und mir neue Herausforderungen [Armed Assault] suchen, auch wenn unser Anfang [Kanalisations-Quest] innovativ und herzerfrischend war.
Ahhch, was haben wir zusammen gelacht, an dir rumgedoktert, geweint und uns gegenseitig die Langeweile nach Gothic 1/2 vertrieben.
Vieleicht bin  ich [3800+/7800 Gtx/ 2 Gig Ram] auch noch nicht reif genug für dich, obwohl ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich schon mit  so manch anderen "steifen Zähnen [Anm. d. V.: hihi] " [Far Cry/Call of Duty 2 / X3] ausgegangen  und dabei immer zum Zug [monster-mega-giga-super-lechsz- Einstellungen] gekommen bin.
--->  


Gibt es noch Rettung für mich und die anderen 7800-er/7900-er, SLI[!]/ non SLI- Besitzer ?


Die Auflösung folgt beim nächsten Patch/Treiber.
Bleiben sie dran !!!


Im diesem Sinne:  
--->Hobbicon


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hehe, sehr gut gemachter "Abschiedsbrief" 

Also wie gesagt, bei manchen hilft die neue Ini., bei manchen halt nicht. Ich spiele jetzt auf 1024x768 mit allen Details hoch und HDR. Habe nur Vertical Sync aus, das verbraucht ca 10Fps. Jetzt spiele ich in den Außenlevels mit ca 40 Fps... akzeptabel.


----------



## Pulchi (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hallo Leute
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja jetzt sagen, mit welchen Einstellungen in Oblivion, das ich am Dienstag erhalten werde spielen kann:
Ich hab einen P4 3.2Ghz
1024 MB Ram
x850xt Grafikarte


thx für eure Antworten


----------



## GorrestFump (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				hibbicon am 26.03.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 03:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr netter Abschiedsbrief!
Hoffentlich kann ein unverhoffter Patch die vielen Love-Stories zwischen 7XXX und Oblivion zum Guten wenden...
Gras ausschalten bringt nix? Komisch... Blöde Frage: vsync im treiber menü vielleicht auf "an"?

@ REY-619:

Wie ist denn deine  Performance wennst draussen nen Gegner vor dir hast? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du dann immer noch 30 oder gar 40 fps hast...(mit vollen Details)


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

so habs eben auch mal getestet auf dem pc von meinem Bruder hat nen fx-55 und ne x850xt pe + 1 gig ram läuft das game sehr gut selbst in höchsten details würde sagen besser als auf meinem aber ich behaupte vom sehen her das die darstellungsqualität auf seinem system deutlich schlechter ist von den texturen alleine her schon aber ich teste jetzt noch mal bei mir ohne hdr und den selben settings


----------



## MalleOne (26. März 2006)

*Probleme mit dem Sound*

Es ist schön zu sehen wir ihr euch alle über Performance Probleme beschwert und ich musste bzw. durfte mir noch nicht mal Gedanken darüber machen! Ich hab ein viel dümmeres Problem für das ich einfach keine Lösung weiß, aber ich will endlich auch dieses geile Spiel genießen können!!!  Und zwar fehlt bei mir schlicht und einfach der Sound teilweise, also wenn die Leute reden, ich sehe wie sie den Mund bewegen aber es kommt nix raus! Beispiel: gleich am Anfang in der Zelle, wenn der König die Treppe runterkommt, die Wachen bewegen den Mund aber sagen nix! Ich hab meine Version auch bei einem Kumpel installiert und da funktioniert das fehlerfrei!! Eigenartig ist auch das dann in der Szene, wenn der König auf mich zukommt und einen direkten Dialog mit mir startet da der Sound dann funktioniert!! Ich konnte auch sonst bisher keinerlei Fehler im Sound des Spiels entdecken!!! Kann mir evtl. jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, weil ohne Sound das Spiel ziemlich sinnlos ist??!! Schon mal im Vorraus danke!!


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				daCarter am 26.03.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> so habs eben auch mal getestet auf dem pc von meinem Bruder hat nen fx-55 und ne x850xt pe + 1 gig ram läuft das game sehr gut selbst in höchsten details würde sagen besser als auf meinem aber ich behaupte vom sehen her das die darstellungsqualität auf seinem system deutlich schlechter ist von den texturen alleine her schon aber ich teste jetzt noch mal bei mir ohne hdr und den selben settings



so habs eben noch mal bei mir getestet fx57 1 gig ram und 7800gtx(512)
ohne hdr läufts bei mir min. genauso gut


----------



## Weeper_1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich hab zwar keinen Vergleichs PC aber an dem Problem mit der 7800er scheint wohl was dran zu sein.

Ich kann auf meinem XPS M170  in max. Auflösung mit Ultra-Mega Details + ini Tewak flüssig spielen WENN ich das Gras ausschalte.

Sobald ich das Gras aktiviere geht die Framerate in den Keller, egal welche Auflösung, egal wieviele Details. 

MfG
Weeper


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Weeper_1 am 26.03.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar keinen Vergleichs PC aber an dem Problem mit der 7800er scheint wohl was dran zu sein.
> 
> Ich kann auf meinem XPS M170  in max. Auflösung mit Ultra-Mega Details + ini Tewak flüssig spielen WENN ich das Gras ausschalte.
> 
> ...



jo zwischen gras an/ aus liegen je nach ort und grasdichte 5-15fps


----------



## JC3017 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hi Leute ich hab auch nen paar Performance Probs

Und zwar:

Alle 20-30 Sekunden friert mein ganzes Spiel für ca. 2-7 Sekunden ein (nicht das Problem mit dem pad/joystick usw was überall zu lesen ist)
davor und danach läuft alles super flüßig....es kommt mir so vor als wär ich in Half Life beim Levelladen    nur ohne den Loading-Screen und viel häufiger.

Ich habe mal ALLES runtergestellt.....alles off und Auflösung 640x480 ...aber trotzdem andauernd das selbe......genauso wie wenn ich alles auf high stelle....kein Unterschied nur diese Einfrier-Kacke

Also zu schwach is meine Kiste dann wohl nicht
Hab die neuesten Catalyst drauf

Hier mein System:
AMD 3200XP
Radeon 9800Pro
und 1024MB-DDR-RAM

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				GorrestFump am 26.03.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 26.03.2006 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch, sogar mit Gegnern hab ich zwischen 30 und 40 Fps, es läuft jetzt echt gut  *freu* Aber trotzdem scheint das Game die 7xxx Reihe nicht zu mögen... alsob wir durch die Schattenportale in Tamriel eingedrungen sind


----------



## Kampfkeule (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich wollt mir jetzt nicht nochmal alle 180 posts hier durchlesen, daher weis ich net obs schon gesagt wurde, aber wenn man die sound hardwarebeschleunigung ausstellt (bDSoundHWAcceleration=0´) bringst das, zumindest bei mir, ca. 10 fps mehr in außenarealen.

mfg
Keule


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Für Leute die ständig Probleme mit Abstürzen haben, könnte vielleicht das hier hilfreich sein:

Hilfe bei Abstürzen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ne Frage hat noch jemand einfach so immense FPS Probleme?? 

egal welche Einstellung ich wähle (Auch Gras ausgeschalten) es bleibt immer bei 5 bis 18 FPS Maximum. Sowohl ausserhalb als auch in Städten??

Pentium 4 3,06 Ghz
1024 MB DDR 
GeForce 7300 GS
Forceware 84.25 (BTW wo zur Hölle ist denn da bitte das Oblivion.exe Profil???)


----------



## redcrush (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				onewinged_angel am 26.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das ist leider ziemlich irritierend, vor allem weil ich aus 3rd Person so gar nicht zielen kann...


das bringt mich zu der frage : gibt es eine möglichkeit das fadenkreuz auch in der 3rd person perspektive anzeigen zulassen???


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				redcrush am 27.03.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> onewinged_angel am 26.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt im englischen Forum irgendwo ne Mod dazu... Viel Spaß beim suchen ^^


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

So, wen die Anzeige stört, dass immer neue Gebiete geladen werden, gibt es hier einen Patch, der die Anzeige verschwinden lässt:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=1846

Hier einen, der die doch etwas unwahrscheinliche Schwere der Alchemie-Zutaten reduziert:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=1836

Und hier einen, der die Anzeige der Namen im Inventar verkleinert, sodass nicht nur 6 Gegenstände auf einer Seite passen:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=1883

Sind alle sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## DJDC (27. März 2006)

*Optimierung!*

Hallo Leute ich habe es nun endlich gestern geschafft Oblivion zu installieren. Vorher einfach noch keine Zeit gehabt. Nun hab ich erst mal alles mit der Voreinstellung gespielt. Nunja um es milde auszudrücken es sieht net ganz so aus wie auf den Screenshots. Folgendes hat Oblivion empfohlen beim ersten Start. 

Mittel auf 640 x 480 

Ich hab dann eine etwas schwammige steuerung gehabt und hab die ini datei die hier erwähnt wurde genutzt. Nun ist es nicht mehr so schwammig jedoch ist das Spiel in der Auflösung keine wahre Freude. Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ich habe Folgendes System:

3200XP (Barton kern, falls das wichtig ist)
1,5 GB Ram PC 3200
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (wird zwar als XT erkannt aber ich hab eigentlich ne Pro gekauft)

Jetzt möchte ich in 6 Stunden zu JE Computer und mir da die 6800 von Asus kaufen. Die kostet da nur 159 Euro und soll wohl "etwas" schneller sein. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung das dies für Oblivion raus geschmissenes Geld wäre. Meine Frage nun welche Grafikkarte reicht aus um dieses geniale Spiel mit hohen Details (NICHT MAX) und einer Auflösung ab 1024 x 768 zu spielen. Bedinung ist jedoch kein umstieg auf PCI Express da ich mit der sonstigen Performance meines PCs vollends zufrieden bin. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein oder zwei tipps geben. Ich Danke euch schonmal!

Gruß
DC


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*

Komisch, ich hab auch ne Radeon 9800 Pro (256 MB) und kann das Spiel ohne Probleme in der von dir genannten Auflösung (1024x76 spielen  :-o


----------



## farmerbob (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*



			
				DJDC am 27.03.2006 02:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ich habe es nun endlich gestern geschafft Oblivion zu installieren. Vorher einfach noch keine Zeit gehabt. Nun hab ich erst mal alles mit der Voreinstellung gespielt. Nunja um es milde auszudrücken es sieht net ganz so aus wie auf den Screenshots. Folgendes hat Oblivion empfohlen beim ersten Start.
> 
> Mittel auf 640 x 480
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Spar dir dein Geld!
Wie du schon sagst: Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß.
Wenn AGP dann die 7800GS, aber die wird von deiner CPU ausgebremst.

Steige sonst komplett um.

Grüße!


----------



## DJDC (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.03.2006 05:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, ich hab auch ne Radeon 9800 Pro (256 MB) und kann das Spiel ohne Probleme in der von dir genannten Auflösung (1024x76 spielen  :-o



Ich hab die 128mb Version ... Meinst du vielleicht das sich das Speicherdefizit so stark bemerkbar macht ?


----------



## onewinged_angel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*

Weiß denn keiner, wie ich Tastenbelgungen lösche? Diese doppelbelegte Maus nervt echt ziemlich....


----------



## INU-ID (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*

In welcher Datei steht die Auflösung? In den Optionen des Spiels gehts nur bis 1600x1200, ich hätte aber gerne 2048x1536.


----------



## skajkingdom (27. März 2006)

*AW: Startprobleme*



			
				netrager am 24.03.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das Problem, das bei mir Oblivion startet, die ersten Intro werden korrekt angezeigt, ich komme ins Hauptmenu und wenn ich ein neues Spiel starten möchte hängt sich das ganze Programme auf (dto. auch beim Beenden), so dass ich es nur noch über den Task-Manager beenden kann.
> 
> Mein System
> 
> ...




Also ich hab das selbe problem, nach dem klick auf "neu" geht nichts mehr, der cursor bewegt sich nicht, und nur hard-reset oder task-manager können helfen.

Habe schon die vershiedensten treiber und einstellungen probiert - erfolglos.

Habe auch in 3 anderen Forums diese problem geschildert und keiner hat bis jetzt geantwortet.

Mein PC ist fast wie oben, ausser ATi (habe nvidia 6800GT)


----------



## Auron555 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung!*



			
				INU-ID am 27.03.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Datei steht die Auflösung? In den Optionen des Spiels gehts nur bis 1600x1200, ich hätte aber gerne 2048x1536.



Eh was geht ab? ^^
Übertreiben kann mans auch


----------



## GorrestFump (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				daCarter am 26.03.2006 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 26.03.2006 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kooomisch: 
hdr ausschalten bringt bei mir keinen Unterschied, läuft weder besser noch schlechter ----> hdr bleibt an!

ich will aber endlich mit angeschaltetem Gras ordentlich spielen können - kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## punkedxxx (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

hallo 
ich hab  eigentlich ein ganz einfaches prob 
weis ürgendwehr ob des game auch unter win 2000 geht


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Gibt es schon einen Bugfix, womit die Spielabstürze verhindert werden können? 2 Mal blieb das Gme bei mir in der Hölle hängen, und beim Beenden des Spiels kommt öfters eine Fehlermeldung...


----------



## Grillmeister (27. März 2006)

*Blut klebt nicht an der Klinge*

Hab mich jetz nicht so genau durch die 210 posts gelesen, also verzeiht mir wenns schon behandelt wurde.
mit folgendem Tweak kann man anscheinend den von Previews bekannten Blut auf der Klinge Effekt aktiviern. Obs funktioniert weiss ich nicht - aber laut tes-oblivion forum schon



			
				www.tes-oblivion.de schrieb:
			
		

> edit in der Oblivion.ini
> 
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Marcellinio (27. März 2006)

*AW: absturz beim beenden*



			
				LoGaN1987 am 26.03.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mein Problem besteht darin das Oblivion extrem oft abstürzt ca alle 5 minuten.
> 
> Mein System: Intel Pentium 2600 mhz
> ...



Ich habe auch genau das gleiche Problem, wenn ich einige Minuten spiele hängt mein PC plötzlich, was kann ich dagegen tun??? Kann mir jemand helfen???

Mein System ist auch Intel Pentium 2600 mhz
Graka ist ati radeon 9600 TX
512 mb Ram
aber ich habe nicht den neusten Treiber für die Graka, brauche ich den unbedingt oder weiß jemand woran der Fehler liegt
Bitte meldet euch

Vielen Dank


----------



## MalleOne (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Sound*



			
				MalleOne am 26.03.2006 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schön zu sehen wir ihr euch alle über Performance Probleme beschwert und ich musste bzw. durfte mir noch nicht mal Gedanken darüber machen! Ich hab ein viel dümmeres Problem für das ich einfach keine Lösung weiß, aber ich will endlich auch dieses geile Spiel genießen können!!!  Und zwar fehlt bei mir schlicht und einfach der Sound teilweise, also wenn die Leute reden, ich sehe wie sie den Mund bewegen aber es kommt nix raus! Beispiel: gleich am Anfang in der Zelle, wenn der König die Treppe runterkommt, die Wachen bewegen den Mund aber sagen nix! Ich hab meine Version auch bei einem Kumpel installiert und da funktioniert das fehlerfrei!! Eigenartig ist auch das dann in der Szene, wenn der König auf mich zukommt und einen direkten Dialog mit mir startet da der Sound dann funktioniert!! Ich konnte auch sonst bisher keinerlei Fehler im Sound des Spiels entdecken!!! Kann mir evtl. jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, weil ohne Sound das Spiel ziemlich sinnlos ist??!! Schon mal im Vorraus danke!!



Will oder kann mir keiner helfen??? Ich bin so verzweifelt ...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hatte ich auch bei einem der Tränkefix´. Einfach namen der rar oder zip datei ändern und schon dürfte es funz.


----------



## fehlermeldung (27. März 2006)

*Waffe und Arm blinkert !!!*

Hallo ! 

Ich hab ein kleines Grafikproblem bei Oblivion. 

Und zwar: 

Immer wenn ich in einer Stadt oder in der Wildnis bin, blinkert die Waffe und der Arm meines Charakters immer ganz heftig. (Also innerhalb von Nanosekunden wird er sichtbar, unsichtbar, sichtbar, unsichtbar.....) 
Aber wenn ich in Dungeons oder Häusern bin ist das nie so. 
Dann funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ohne Grafikfehler.  
Ich spiele das Spiel mit mittleren Details, ohne Anti Aliasing und mit einer Auflösung von 800x600. 

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 9800 XXL mit 129 MB DDR SDRAM und 256 Memory Interface.

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt, und mir eine Lösung des Problems verraten ? 

mfg fehlermeldung


----------



## ngc2403 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Killtech am 21.03.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schalom!
> 
> Die Zeit ist gekommen, und der neuste Teil der Elder Scrolls-Reihe ist erschienen. Da der Ansturm auf dieses Spiel dementsprechend hoch sein wird, wurde der Übersichtlichkeit halber beschlossen entsprechende Sammelthreads zu erstellen.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Nettes Spiel,SEHR VIELE BUGS(danke Xbox)!Bleibt also im Schrank bis die ersten Patchs draussen sind.Echt Traurig aber was will man machen.

MFG


----------



## hibbicon (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Sound*



			
				MalleOne am 27.03.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MalleOne am 26.03.2006 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich einen Zauberspruch anwenden, der alle Bugs behebt ?

Simsala bim bum bimba bim *wutsch* und ein Problem ist gelöst.
Schade, dass es nur nicht deines ist.
--->  

Ich habe jetzt endlich das Problem mit der Performence gelöst.[  ], indem ich es einfach nochmals installiert habe.
Und schwupps, war mit den zusätzlichen Tweaks[collbits, blablabla] selbst auf hohen Einstellungen/ Auflösungen die Performence ausgezeichnet spielbar.

*Nur* sind die Innenlevels bei weitem nicht mehr so flüssig, als noch zuvor. Des weiteren habe ich jetzt leider auch oft mit Abstürzen zu tun.


--->Hobbicon


----------



## INU-ID (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Sound*

Bei mir wird gelegentlich der Bildschirm schwarz. Das Game läuft zwar weiter, aber ohne Bild.    
Wenn ich Escape drück kommt ein Bild, gehe ich ins Spiel zurück, wirds wieder schwarz. Bis ich Oblivion neu gestartet hab.

Klasse.


----------



## Marcellinio (27. März 2006)

*AW: Waffe und Arm blinkert !!!*



			
				fehlermeldung am 27.03.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Grafikproblem bei Oblivion.
> 
> ...



Bei mir liegt dieses problem auch an, aber bis jetzt hab ich noch keine lösung gefunden, wenn jemand die lösung weiß bitte melden


----------



## OttOXBerlin (27. März 2006)

*Bug-Report meinerseits...*

60Stunden gespielt und nur 1x abgestürtzut...
Wenn Chamäleonzauber gewirkt werden (NPC oder Player) dann treten schwere Grafikprobleme auf... solange der Zauber aktiv stark ruckeln... jemand ne Antwort?
Wenn man die Steuerung konfiguriert wird dies nicht gespeichert wenn man das Spiel beendet und muss bei jedem Start von Oblivion diesen Vorgang wiederholen...
Einige Questscripte scheinen nicht zu funktionieren...
1- Die Sirenen von Anvil (mein charackter ist W) wenn man zu angegebener Zeit am Bauernhaus ankommt ist niemand da und man kriegt ne J-Meldung das man ins Haus hinein gehen soll dies ist aber nicht möglich...

Ansonsten läuft es hervorragend auf meinem PC... 
Konfigurationen unten....



Einstellungen
1024x768
Qualität Mittel
Bäume 80%
Gras 30%
Enfernte Objekte alle an
Der rest ungefähr bei 40%
HDR aus weil hässlich
Schatten bei 20%
hab ich was vergessen?

Es läuft übrigens ruckelfrei
auch wenn ich HDR einschalte... sieht aber blöd aus weil sogar Steine licht werfen... Steine ja... hab noch nie nen Stein gesehen der leuchtet... erst recht nicht wenn moos drauf ist...


----------



## olstyle (27. März 2006)

*Quest Absturz*

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel auf den Desktop, wenn ich beim erstem Krieger-Gildenquestmit dem Jäger zusammen alle vier Berglöwen erlegt habe. Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich werde es mal mit Schnellreisen weg und wieder hin versuchen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## malteharms3 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*

Siehe mein system unten

ich kann NICHT mit allem Details und HDR und allem, jedem schatten und so spielen, das ruckelt, ist das normal? ist das Spiel so ein Hardwareknacker??


----------



## onewinged_angel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*

Mein Maus-Doppelbelegungs-Problem scheint ja sonst keiner zu haben (*schluchz*), ich hab aber noch ne Frage:
Es ist ja bekannt, dass die Steuerung nicht abgespeichert wird. Bei mir wird aber _gar nichts_ aus dem Konfiguration übernommen. Keine AA, keine Details, kein nix. Bei den Details ist das nicht soooo schlimm, die kann ich ja wenigsten ändern, aber beim AA muss Oblivion ja neu gestartet werden und dann ist AA wiederrum aus  
Nicht, dass ich nicht vom ertsen Moment an süchtig nach diesem geilen RPG geworden wäre, aber diese kleinen Bugs stören doch etwas


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*



			
				malteharms3 am 27.03.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe mein system unten
> 
> ich kann NICHT mit allem Details und HDR und allem, jedem schatten und so spielen, das ruckelt, ist das normal? ist das Spiel so ein Hardwareknacker??




Das Game scheint Probleme mit der 7ner Reihe von GeForce zu haben, warten alle auf einen Patch. Auch bei mir ruckelts ein bissl... Aber hab die Ini.Datei soweit verändert, dass ich mit allen high-settings ca. 30-40 Fps habe.


----------



## olstyle (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*



			
				Rey-619 am 27.03.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> malteharms3 am 27.03.2006 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe bei mir alles auf maximal bei 1024*768 und HDR an, nur die Grasschatten musste ich ausschalten. So habe ich minimal 15 Frames wenn ich im Gras Gegen mehrere Mele-Kämpfer antrete, das ist zwar dann etwas langsam aber durchaus noch spielbar für ein RPG. Und das ohne irgendwelche ini-Tweaks.
(System siehe Profil)
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Habe mein oben genanntes Problem wie von mir geschrieben gelöst, einfach raus aus der Gegend und wieder rein hat gereicht.


----------



## HYPE (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*



			
				malteharms3 am 27.03.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe mein system unten
> 
> ich kann NICHT mit allem Details und HDR und allem, jedem schatten und so spielen, das ruckelt, ist das normal? ist das Spiel so ein Hardwareknacker??



Bei mir läufts auch nicht flüssig, bzw. zum Teil.
Grad aus Kanalisation gekommen und den Hügel hinter mir hoch gelaufen und da hat ich 17 FPS ^^  
Richtung Stadt hoch dann 20-30 FPS.

Mein System:

A64 3700+
Asus A8N SLI
2 GB Ram
7800 GT 

Settings: 1280x1024, alles oben. Aber irgendwie ists egal was ich einstell, bis auf Sichtweite gibts nirgends merklich mehr FPS.


----------



## Deepfall (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*



			
				Rey-619 am 27.03.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> malteharms3 am 27.03.2006 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kannst mir mal deine ini geben? grad rein posten oder mir per icq schicken währe nett.


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*

[General]
SStartingCell=

SStartingCellY=
SStartingCellX=
SStartingWorld=

STestFile10=
STestFile9=
STestFile8=
STestFile7=
STestFile6=
STestFile5=
STestFile4=
STestFile3=
STestFile2=
STestFile1=

bEnableProfile=0
bDrawSpellContact=0
bRunMiddleLowLevelProcess=1
iHoursToSleep=3
bActorLookWithHavok=0
SMainMenuMusicTrack=special\tes4title.mp3
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bFixFaceNormals=0
bUseFaceGenHeads=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bFaceGenTexturing=1
bDefaultCOCPlacement=0
uGridDistantTreeRange=15
uGridDistantCount=15
uGridsToLoad=5
fGlobalTimeMultiplier=1.0000
bNewAnimation=1
fAnimationDefaultBlend=0.1000
fAnimationMult=1.0000
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bForceReloadOnEssentialCharacterDeath=1
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
SLocalSavePath=Saves\
SLocalMasterPath=Data\
bDisableDuplicateReferenceCheck=1
bTintMipMaps=0
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
iIntroSequencePriority=3
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fStaticScreenWaitTime=3.0000
SCreditsMenuMovie=CreditsMenu.bik
SMainMenuMovie=Map loop.bik
SMainMenuMovieIntro=

SIntroSequence=
iFPSClamp=0
bRunVTuneTest=0
STestFile1=
bActivateAllQuestScripts=0
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
SMainMenuMusic=Special\TES4Title.mp3
bUseThreadedBlood=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bExternalLODDataFiles=1
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
bDisableHeadTracking=0
bTrackAllDeaths=0
SCharGenQuest=0002466E
uiFaceGenMaxEGTDataSize=67108864
uiFaceGenMaxEGMDataSize=67108864
SBetaCommentFileName=
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
bCreateShaderPackage=0
uGridDistantTreeRangeCity=4
uGridDistantCountCity=4
bWarnOnMissingFileEntry=0
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
bDisplayMissingContentDialogue=1
SSaveGameSafeCellID=2AEEA
bAllowScriptedAutosave=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
iNumBitsForFullySeen=124
iPreloadSizeLimit=1073741824
SOblivionIntro=OblivionIntro.bik
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bEnableBoundingVolumeOcclusion=1
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseMyGamesDirectory=1


[Display]
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=3619102270
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=298795986
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=587944839
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=902545920
fDecalLifetime=10.0000
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
bReportBadTangentSpace=0
bStaticMenuBackground=1
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bHighQuality20Lighting=0
bAllow20HairShader=1
bAllowScreenShot=1
iMultiSample=0
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bForceMultiPass=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bDoCanopyShadowPass=1
bDrawShadows=0
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
iLocation Y=0
iLocation X=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1024
iSize H=768
iAdapter=0
iScreenShotIndex=0
SScreenShotBaseName=ScreenShot
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bAutoViewDistance=0
fDefaultFOV=75.0000
fNearDistance=10.0000
fFarDistance=3000.0000
iDebugTextLeftRightOffset=10
iDebugTextTopBottomOffset=10
bShowMenuTextureUse=1
iDebugText=2
bLocalMapShader=1
bDoImageSpaceEffects=1
fShadowLOD2=300.0000
fShadowLOD1=150.0000
fLightLOD2=1000.0000
fLightLOD1=500.0000
fSpecularLOD2=367.5000
fSpecularLOD1=67.5000
fEnvMapLOD2=500.0000
fEnvMapLOD1=300.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD2=150.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD1=100.0000
iPresentInterval=1
fSpecualrStartMax=750.0000
fSpecularStartMin=0.0000
iActorShadowIntMax=10
iActorShadowIntMin=0
iActorShadowExtMax=10
iActorShadowExtMin=0
fGammaMax=0.6000
fGammaMin=1.4000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
fShadowFadeTime=1.0000
fGamma=1.0000
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
iShadowFilter=1
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
iShadowMapResolution=256
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
iActorShadowCountInt=1
iActorShadowCountExt=1
bAllow30Shaders=0
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bDoStaticAndArchShadows=0
bDoActorShadows=0

bIgnoreResolutionCheck=0
fNoLODFarDistancePct=1.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMax=10000.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMin=1500.0000



[Controls]
fVersion=1.7000
Forward=0011FFFF
Back=001FFFFF
Slide Left=001EFFFF
Slide Right=0020FFFF
Use=00FF00FF
Activate=0039FFFF
Block=003801FF
Cast=002EFFFF
Ready Item=0021FFFF
Crouch/Sneak=001DFFFF
Run=002AFFFF
Always Run=003AFFFF
Auto Move=0010FFFF
Jump=0012FFFF
Toggle POV=001302FF
Menu Mode=000FFFFF
Rest=0014FFFF
Quick Menu=003BFFFF
Quick1=0002FFFF
Quick2=0003FFFF
Quick3=0004FFFF
Quick4=0005FFFF
Quick5=0006FFFF
Quick6=0007FFFF
Quick7=0008FFFF
Quick8=0009FFFF
QuickSave=003FFFFF
QuickLoad=0043FFFF
Grab=002CFFFF
bInvertYValues=0
fXenonLookXYMult=0.0005
fMouseSensitivity=0.0038
;X = 1, Y = 2, Z = 3, XRot = 4, YRot = 5, ZRot = 6
iJoystickMoveFrontBack=2
iJoystickMoveLeftRight=1
fJoystickMoveFBMult=1.0000
fJoystickMoveLRMult=1.0000
iJoystickLookUpDown=6
iJoystickLookLeftRight=3
fJoystickLookUDMult=0.0020
fJoystickLookLRMult=0.0020
fXenonMenuMouseXYMult=0.0003
bBackground Mouse=0
bBackground Keyboard=0
bUse Joystick=1
fXenonLookMult=0.0030
fXenonMenuStickSpeedMaxMod=5.0000
iXenonMenuStickSpeedThreshold=20000
iXenonMenuStickThreshold=1000
;Language values: 0-English, 1-German, 2-French, 3-Spanish, 4-Italian
iLanguage=0
Attack=00FF00FF
Ready Weapon=0021FFFF
Sneak=001DFFFF
Change View=001302FF
Journal=000FFFFF
Wait=0014FFFF
fXenonMenuStickMapCursorMinSpeed=1.0000
fXenonMenuStickMapCursorMaxSpeed=15.0000
fXenonMenuStickMapCursorGamma=0.1700
fXenonMenuStickSpeedPlayerRotMod=3000.0000
fXenonMenuDpadRepeatSpeed=300.0000
fXenonMenuStickSpeed=300.0000
iXenonMenuStickDeadZone=15000
Vorwärts=0011FFFF
Zurück=001FFFFF
Links bewegen=001EFFFF
Rechts bewegen=0020FFFF
Benutzen=00FF00FF
Aktivieren=0039FFFF
Blocken=003801FF
Zauber=002EFFFF
Gegenst. bereit=0021FFFF
Ducken/Schleichen=001DFFFF
Laufen=002AFFFF
Immer laufen=003AFFFF
Autom. Bewegen=0010FFFF
Springen=0012FFFF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Menü-Modus=000FFFFF
Rasten=0014FFFF
Schnellmenü=003BFFFF
Schnell1=0002FFFF
Schnell2=0003FFFF
Schnell3=0004FFFF
Schnell4=0005FFFF
Schnell5=0006FFFF
Schnell6=0007FFFF
Schnell7=0008FFFF
Schnell8=0009FFFF
Schnellspeichern=003FFFFF
Schnellladen=0043FFFF
Greifen=002CFFFF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF
Sicht wechseln
=001302FF


[Water]
fAlpha=0.5000
uSurfaceTextureSize=128
SSurfaceTexture=water
SNearWaterOutdoorID=NearWaterOutdoorLoop
SNearWaterIndoorID=NearWaterIndoorLoop
fNearWaterOutdoorTolerance=1024.0000
fNearWaterIndoorTolerance=512.0000
fNearWaterUnderwaterVolume=0.0000
fNearWaterUnderwaterFreq=0.0000
uNearWaterPoints=16
uNearWaterRadius=300
uSurfaceFrameCount=32
uSurfaceFPS=32
bUseWaterReflectionsMisc=1
bUseWaterReflectionsStatics=1
bUseWaterReflectionsTrees=1
bUseWaterReflectionsActors=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=0
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterShader=1
uDepthRange=250
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterLOD=1
fTileTextureDivisor=4.7500
fSurfaceTileSize=2048.0000
uNumDepthGrids=3
bUseObliqueFrustumCulling=1

[Audio]
bDSoundHWAcceleration=0
fMinSoundVel=10.0000
fMetalLargeMassMin=25.0000
fMetalMediumMassMin=8.0000
fStoneLargeMassMin=30.0000
fStoneMediumMassMin=5.0000
fWoodLargeMassMin=15.0000
fWoodMediumMassMin=7.0000
fDialogAttenuationMax=35.0000
fDialogAttenuationMin=7.7500
bUseSoundDebugInfo=1
fUnderwaterFrequencyDelta=0.0000
bUseSoftwareAudio3D=0
fDefaultEffectsVolume=1.0000
fDefaultMusicVolume=0.6900
fDefaultFootVolume=0.8000
fDefaultVoiceVolume=1.0000
fDefaultMasterVolume=1.0000
bMusicEnabled=1
bSoundEnabled=1
fLargeWeaponWeightMin=25.0000
fMediumWeaponWeightMin=8.0000
fSkinLargeMassMin=30.0000
fSkinMediumMassMin=5.0000
fChainLargeMassMin=30.0000
fChainMediumMassMin=5.0000
fDBVoiceAttenuationIn2D=0.0000
iCollisionSoundTimeDelta=50
fGlassLargeMassMin=25.0000
fGlassMediumMassMin=8.0000
fClothLargeMassMin=25.0000
fClothMediumMassMin=8.0000
fEarthLargeMassMin=30.0000
fEarthMediumMassMin=5.0000
bUseSpeedForWeaponSwish=1
fLargeWeaponSpeedMax=0.9500
fMediumWeaponSpeedMax=1.1000
fPlayerFootVolume=0.9000
fDSoundRolloffFactor=4.0000
fMaxFootstepDistance=1100.0000
fHeadroomdB=2.0000
iMaxImpactSoundCount=32
fMainMenuMusicVolume=0.6000


[ShockBolt]
bDebug=0
fGlowColorB=1.0000
fGlowColorG=0.6000
fGlowColorR=0.0000
fCoreColorB=1.0000
fCoreColorG=1.0000
fCoreColorR=1.0000
fCastVOffset=-10.0000
iNumBolts=7
fBoltGrowWidth=1.0000
fBoltSmallWidth=3.0000
fTortuosityVariance=8.0000
fSegmentVariance=35.0000
fBoltsRadius=24.0000

[Pathfinding]
bDrawPathsDefault=0
bPathMovementOnly=0
bDrawSmoothFailures=0
bDebugSmoothing=0
bSmoothPaths=1
bSnapToAngle=0
bDebugAvoidance=0
bDisableAvoidance=0
bBackgroundPathing=0

[MAIN]
bEnableBorderRegion=1
fLowPerfCombatantVoiceDistance=1000.0000
iDetectionHighNumPicks=40
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
iLastHDRSetting=-1


[Combat]
bEnableBowZoom=1
bDebugCombatAvoidance=0
fMinBloodDamage=1.0000
fHitVectorDelay=0.4000
iShowHitVector=0
fLowPerfNPCTargetLOSTimer=1.0000
fHiPerfNPCTargetLOSTimer=0.5000
iMaxHiPerfNPCTargetCount=4
fLowPerfPCTargetLOSTimer=0.5000
fHiPerfPCTargetLOSTimer=0.2500
iMaxHiPerfPCTargetCount=4
iMaxHiPerfCombatCount=4


[HAVOK]
bDisablePlayerCollision=0
fJumpAnimDelay=0.7500
bTreeTops=0
iSimType=1
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0
fMaxTime=0.0167
bHavokDebug=0
fRF=1000.0000
fOD=0.9000
fSE=0.3000
fSD=0.9800
iResetCounter=5
fMoveLimitMass=95.0000
iUpdateType=0
bHavokPick=0
fCameraCasterSize=1.0000
iHavokSkipFrameCountTEST=0
fHorseRunGravity=3.0000
fQuadrupedPitchMult=1.0000
iNumHavokThreads=1
fChaseDeltaMult=0.0500
iEntityBatchRemoveRate=100
iMaxPicks=40
bAddBipedWhenKeyframed=0


[interface]
fDlgLookMult=0.3000
fDlgLookAdj=0.0000
fDlgLookDegStop=0.2000
fDlgLookDegStart=2.0000
fDlgFocus=2.1000
fKeyRepeatInterval=50.0000
fKeyRepeatTime=500.0000
fActivatePickSphereRadius=16.0000
fMenuModeAnimBlend=0.0000
iSafeZoneX=20
iSafeZoneY=20
iSafeZoneXWide=20
iSafeZoneYWide=20
fMenuPlayerLightDiffuseBlue=0.8000
fMenuPlayerLightDiffuseGreen=0.8000
fMenuPlayerLightDiffuseRed=0.8000
fMenuPlayerLightAmbientBlue=0.2500
fMenuPlayerLightAmbientGreen=0.2500
fMenuPlayerLightAmbientRed=0.2500
bAllowConsole=1
bActivatePickUseGamebryoPick=0
iMaxViewCasterPicksGamebryo=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksHavok=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksFuzzy=5
bUseFuzzyPi


----------



## Deepfall (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Absturz*



			
				Rey-619 am 27.03.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [General]
> *.ini text



naja also nicht grad das was ich mir vorgestellt hätte. bleib dann doch lieber bei meiner. trotzdem thx


----------



## Marcellinio (27. März 2006)

*Patch*

Wie lang dauert des noch ca. bis ne patch rauskommt???


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

[/quote]Nein,

1. Wird die Karte nicht unterstüzt.
2. Selbst wenn es dann angehen sollte, wirst du nicht viel Spass damit haben.  


schade.....würds denn mehr bringen wenn ich statt 512 mb ram 1024 hätte?ß denn soviel hab ich bald    ......wenns dann nich geht spar ich wohl auf ne bessere grafikkarte...  ......[/quote]


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Nein,

1. Wird die Karte nicht unterstüzt.
2. Selbst wenn es dann angehen sollte, wirst du nicht viel Spass damit haben.  


schade.....würds denn mehr bringen wenn ich statt 512 mb ram 1024 hätte?ß denn soviel hab ich bald    ......wenns dann nich geht spar ich wohl auf ne bessere grafikkarte...  ......[/quote] [/quote]


Ich hab 1Gb Ram, dadurch werden nur die Ladezeiten schneller. Selbst Leute mit 2 GB und neuesten Grakas haben noch Performance Probleme. Müssen echt auf den Patch warten. Ist nicht bekannt, wann oder ob er überhaupt erscheinen wird.


----------



## simbabwe (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hey leute!!!!

Also ich ahbe momentan ein Problem,ich bin der dunklen Bruderschaft beigetreten und bin da auch schon weitgekommen.Ich ahbe da jetzt ne quest wo ich nen typ in Bruma umlegen soll nur  ist der typ nirgends in der stadt zu finden,obwohl im quest log steht  er ist in seinem haus aufzufinden wo er ebenfalls nicht ist.Ichahbe auch schon probiert ob er zu unterschiedlichen tageszeiten nur im haus ist,auch fehlanzeige er ist nie da nciht mal die nacht,wenn cih diese quest nciht erledigen kann wäre scheisse,weil ich da schon sehr weit gekomen bin und will das fertig machen bevor ich mit der Hauptquest weiter machen will,weil die mcih nciht interessiert.

wäre nice wenn mir  einer von euich sagen könnte ob das nen Bug ist oder ob der typ nur woanders ist.

thx im vorraus!!!!


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				simbabwe am 27.03.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute!!!!
> 
> Also ich ahbe momentan ein Problem,ich bin der dunklen Bruderschaft beigetreten und bin da auch schon weitgekommen.Ich ahbe da jetzt ne quest wo ich nen typ in Bruma umlegen soll nur  ist der typ nirgends in der stadt zu finden,obwohl im quest log steht  er ist in seinem haus aufzufinden wo er ebenfalls nicht ist.Ichahbe auch schon probiert ob er zu unterschiedlichen tageszeiten nur im haus ist,auch fehlanzeige er ist nie da nciht mal die nacht,wenn cih diese quest nciht erledigen kann wäre scheisse,weil ich da schon sehr weit gekomen bin und will das fertig machen bevor ich mit der Hauptquest weiter machen will,weil die mcih nciht interessiert.
> 
> ...



Solche Quest-Fragen bitte hierhin: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=41&bid=362&tid=4542526&page=1


----------



## voidoid (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

hallo, ich hab auch ein frage zu oblivion und zwar, ob es auf meinem system erträglich gut läuft (ich bin nicht so beschlagen in pc-technik, you know )

also, ich hab ein ACER Travelmate 3224WXMi
mit:
intel pentium M processor 760 (2,0 GHz)
ATI Mobility RADEON X700
512 MB DDR2


laufen wird es wohl schon, ich frage mich nur, wie gut... also, ob sich die anschaffung lohnen würde.

danke im voraus für eure hilfe


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				voidoid am 27.03.2006 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich hab auch ein frage zu oblivion und zwar, ob es auf meinem system erträglich gut läuft (ich bin nicht so beschlagen in pc-technik, you know )
> 
> also, ich hab ein ACER Travelmate 3224WXMi
> mit:
> ...



Mhm... laufen würde es schon, aber 2 Ghz ist grad die minimum-Anforderungen. Ich würd liber erst mal dein PC Zukunftssicher machen, dann kannst du auch solche Highlights erleben


----------



## voidoid (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 27.03.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> voidoid am 27.03.2006 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben, dass es ein laptop ist. da sind doch 2,0 GHz nicht gerade wenig, oder? hat zumindest mal ein kumpel von mir gemeint...


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				voidoid am 27.03.2006 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 27.03.2006 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhm... naja, laufen wird es sicherlich, aber du wirst auf vieles verzichten müssen. Selbst wir mit der High-End Graka müssen tweaken, um es flüssig zu spielen.

Apropos Tweaks:
Hier hab ich für alle eine Seite, wo viele Commands in der Ini. erklärt werden:
http://cycophant.50webs.com/OblivionTweak.html


----------



## voidoid (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

danke für die prompten antworten... werd wohl voerst die finger von dem spiel lassen, obwohl es mich echt gejuckt hätte.
hm, mal überlegen, ob ich meinen desktop hochrüste oder mir ne xbox 360 hole (oh je, dass sag ich laut in nem pc-gamer-forum  )


----------



## Rey-619 (27. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				voidoid am 27.03.2006 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die prompten antworten... werd wohl voerst die finger von dem spiel lassen, obwohl es mich echt gejuckt hätte.
> hm, mal überlegen, ob ich meinen desktop hochrüste oder mir ne xbox 360 hole (oh je, dass sag ich laut in nem pc-gamer-forum  )




Zumindest soll die ne bessere Performance haben. Aber am PC gibts immer mehr Möglichkeiten (mods, Tweaks usw.) Musst du selber entscheiden, wie das Geld grad so ist


----------



## MeisterBalron (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Mh, ist bei mir nun kein technischer Bug, aber auch ein seltsamer: Im Spiel, wenn ich bei beliebig gewählten Händlern Sachen verkaufe, wird deren verfügbares Geld nicht weniger. Soviel dann zu: In Oblivion wird man nicht mehr so schnell reich durch viel Ramsch verkaufen  .
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung, weil ich es einfach nur   finde.


----------



## magi (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				voidoid am 27.03.2006 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die prompten antworten... werd wohl voerst die finger von dem spiel lassen, obwohl es mich echt gejuckt hätte.
> hm, mal überlegen, ob ich meinen desktop hochrüste oder mir ne xbox 360 hole (oh je, dass sag ich laut in nem pc-gamer-forum  )




Vergiss die xbox360 Version, denn sobald du ein Pferd hast und Reitest wird es zur Ruckel Orgie.Ansonsten ist es auch nicht wirklich flüssig weil die Daten von der DVD nachgeladen werden müssen, da läuft es bei mir besser.


----------



## Rey-619 (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Verdammt nochmal! Ich mache grad die Hauptquest, wo ich die rötlichen Morgen bla bla im Kanal treffen muss und beim kampf gegen die Anhänger stürtzt es immer wieder ab! Hat noch wer das Problem bei dem Quest?


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt nochmal! Ich mache grad die Hauptquest, wo ich die rötlichen Morgen bla bla im Kanal treffen muss und beim kampf gegen die Anhänger stürtzt es immer wieder ab! Hat noch wer das Problem bei dem Quest?


Also bei mir liefs ohne Probleme ... bist du derjenige welche die Sache von oben beobachtet, oder bist du derjenige, welcher sich an den Tisch setzt?

IMO kannst du das im Vordialog auswählen, und ich hab darauf bestanden, dass ich mich an den Tisch setze.


----------



## Rey-619 (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rabowke am 28.03.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab beides schon versucht. Aber immer wenn sie den andern oder mich entdecken und es zum Kapmf kommt, stürtzt es ab. Hab grad neuinstalliert, bringt auch nix.


----------



## Dekstrose (28. März 2006)

*Optimierung*

Moin,

ich bin technisch leider nicht soooo der Experte, darum wollte ich mal Fragen ob Ihr mir vielleicht einige Progs empfehlen könnt, mit denen ich meinen PC in Oblivion und auch im Allgemeinen zu mehr Leistung bringen kann. 

Hab hier schon etwas von Coolbits gelesen. Gibt´s da noch mehr? 

P.S.: Wie läuft das Game mit dem BetaTreiber 84.25?


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung*



			
				Dekstrose am 28.03.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier schon etwas von Coolbits gelesen. Gibt´s da noch mehr?


Coolbits schaltet im Treiber Menü nur weitere Einstellungen frei und erlaubt das übertakten der Grafikkarte.



> P.S.: Wie läuft das Game mit dem BetaTreiber 84.25?


Als Ergänzung, ich spiele Oblivion mit dem besagten Betatreiber und habe eine subjektiv spürbar bessere Performance. Wenn du Coolbits installierst, gehe ins Treibermenü und such den Punkt 'erweiterte D3D Einstellungen' ( oder so ähnlich ), dort änderst du Frames render ahead von 3 auf 0. Das hat bei mir noch ein wenig mehr Leistung gebracht.


----------



## Dekstrose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Optimierung*



			
				Rabowke am 28.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dekstrose am 28.03.2006 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankefür die schnelle Antwort! Werd´s mal ausprobieren. Sag mal hast Du noch andere Tipps oder Software mit denen ich mehr Leistung aus meinem System rauskitzeln kann?

Mein System
AMD 64 3500+
MSI NX6800 GT
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
1 GB RAM


----------



## voidoid (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				magi am 28.03.2006 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> voidoid am 27.03.2006 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber dafür muss ich für ne xbox 360 nicht unsummen an geld zahlen, nur um es schön spielen zu können. nö, nö, ich hab keinen bock mehr, jedes jahr meinen pc hochrüsten zu müssen, nur um up-to-date zu sein. 
nach 10 jähriger ausschließlicher pc-zockerei hat mich jetzt das konsolenlager wieder.


----------



## Caputo (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Darstellung vor OBLIVION TORE. Grafikfehler treten in der Nähe der Tore auf und es macht es unmöglich dann weiterzuspielen.
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1600 PRO

Ich hab auch schon ein wenig experimentiert mit den Einstellungen. Wenn ich Antialising 2Proben und hjöher zuschalte, tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf und die Darstellung des Tores ist einwandfrei, dafür friert das gesamte Spiel ein wenn ich aus dem Bereich wieder heraus will.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Kaeksch (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Also coolbits hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Weder von den Frames noch vom Empfinden her.   
Is doch zum kotzen. Da hat man ne Menge Geld für ne 7800GT hingelegt und dann geht die Karte so in die Knie.
Die *.ini von der Studentenseite find ich nich so prall. Bringt zwar Leistung, aber dafür is ja auch extrem viel Gras entfernt worden. Naja. Will lieber ne offizielle Leistungssteigerung haben. Quasi Patch.


----------



## fehlermeldung (28. März 2006)

*Bitte ! Helft mir !*

Mein Problem besteht immer noch und langsam weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. 

Es besteht darin, dass, jedesmal beim betreten einer Stadt oder der Wildins mein Arm und meine Waffe blinkert. Also innerhalb von Nanosekunden wird mein Arm sichtbar, unsichtbar, sichtbar, unsichtbar..... 
Das tolle ist, dass das eben nur in der Wildnis und in Städten passiert, in Häusern, Höhlen und Ruinen ist das niemals so. 

Ich habe alle probiert. Habe die Grafikeinstellung KOMPLETT und WIRKLICH KOMPLETT runtergeschraubt, habe das Spiel neu installiert, die Einstellungen meines Monitors geändert doch nichts half. 
Ich bin wirklich am Verzweifeln und wenn jemand eine Lösung weiss, bitte schreibt sie bitte hier rein ! Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar. 

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 9800 XXL. 

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (28. März 2006)

*Schatten*

Moin,

ich weiß nicht ob die Frage hier auf diesen unzähligen Seiten bereits gestellt wurde, daher frage ich einfach frei in den Raum hinein: Sind diese eigenartigen Charakterschatten (von NPC) normal oder liegt es an meiner doch schon wieder so schlechten X850XT PE ?


----------



## Kaeksch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Schatten*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 28.03.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob die Frage hier auf diesen unzähligen Seiten bereits gestellt wurde, daher frage ich einfach frei in den Raum hinein: Sind diese eigenartigen Charakterschatten (von NPC) normal oder liegt es an meiner doch schon wieder so schlechten X850XT PE ?


Also bei NVIDIA Karten sehn sie genauso scheisse aus. 
Liegt auf jeden nich an der Karte.
Deaktivieren is das beste was man mit denen machen kann.


----------



## Pulchi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Schatten*

WTF 
Ich installiere Oblivion, will es starten und dann steht da:
weil dx_levle 77 nicht gefuden wurde kann ich es nicht spielen   

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

thx Pulchio


----------



## tiliansabo (28. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 24.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> tiliansabo am 24.03.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAS HAT LEIDER ALLES NICHTS GEBRACHT. HAB DEN NEUEN BETATREIBER UND SONST AUCH NOCH EINIGE ANDERE DINGE VERSUCHT, NICHTS GESCHIEHT. DIE ZWISCHENSEQUENZEN SEHEN TOTAL SCHEIßE AUS. KEINE AHNUNG, WAHRSCHEINLICH MÜSSEN WIR ECHT AUF NEN PATCH WARTEN. ALLERDINGS HABE ICH JETZT AUF DEN GANZEN SEITEN NUR UNS BEIDE GEFUNDEN, DIE DIESES PROBLEM TEILEN! ECHTER MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Servus!

Ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem. Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ein paar Tage ganz normal gespielt. Auf einmal ließ es sich dann nicht mehr starten.
Gut, dachte ich, dann eben neu installieren. Ich habs deinstalliert, aber wenn ichs jetzt neu draufmachen will bricht er einfach ab, ganz am Anfang wenn sich der Setupbildschirm lädt.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich das beheben könnte?
Schrecklich, das Game macht so einen Spaß, ich hab Semsterferein und kanns nicht zocken...


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 28.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem. Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ein paar Tage ganz normal gespielt. Auf einmal ließ es sich dann nicht mehr starten.
> Gut, dachte ich, dann eben neu installieren. Ich habs deinstalliert, aber wenn ichs jetzt neu draufmachen will bricht er einfach ab, ganz am Anfang wenn sich der Setupbildschirm lädt.
> ...



Hast vielleicht nen Kratzer in der CD/DVD?


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 schrieb:
			
		

> ch hab 1Gb Ram, dadurch werden nur die Ladezeiten schneller. Selbst Leute mit 2 GB und neuesten Grakas haben noch Performance Probleme. Müssen echt auf den Patch warten. Ist nicht bekannt, wann oder ob er überhaupt erscheinen wird.


 
heißt also dass ich lieber auf ne graka spar ......was fürn patch isch des denn??


----------



## Rey-619 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Schatten*



			
				Kaeksch am 28.03.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nahkampfbieber am 28.03.2006 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am Anfang sehen die scheiße aus, ja. Aber man kann sie so in der Ini. Datei ändern, dass sie doch gut aussehen. Müsst nur ausprobieren.


----------



## pirx (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bitte ! Helft mir ! Blinkende Körperteile und so..*



			
				fehlermeldung am 28.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht darin, dass, jedesmal beim betreten einer Stadt oder der Wildins mein Arm und meine Waffe blinkert. Also innerhalb von Nanosekunden wird mein Arm sichtbar, unsichtbar, sichtbar, unsichtbar.....


Ist mir letzthin auch mal aufgefallen, dass dem NPC vor mir immer die Haare geblinkt haben, Glatze, Haare, Glatze, Haare... sehr verwirrend   

Dürfte wohl ein Bug sein, eventuell im Zusammenhang mit dem Catalyst. Das ist nämlich so ziemlich das einzige was unser System gemeinsam haben dürfte.

Ganz zu Beginn sind mir solche Effekte nicht aufgefallen, eventuell hilft es bei dir das Spiel neu zu installieren und den alten Save nehmen, oder Notfalls mit der frischen Installation einen neuen Char erstellen.

Oder vielleicht hilft der Ati-Omega Treiber weiter? Der ist nämlich noch 6.2, wäre ein Versuch wert. Aber Achtung! Den alten Treiber zuerst deinstallieren!


----------



## Pulchi (28. März 2006)

*Performance*

Ich habs jetzt doch zum Laufen gebracht..
Es ist schon geil
Ist es denn normal, mit einer X850XT 3.2GHZ und 1GB Ram in 1024x768 mit mittleren Details halbwegs flüssig zu spielen?


thx Pulchi


----------



## ton1c (28. März 2006)

*Pixelfehler !!*

Hab probleme mit der Grafik! 
Das bild flimmert komisch und ab und an sieht man so flecken kurz aufleuchten !!
6800 @ GT
p4 3.0 ghz
512 mb ram

wäre schön wenn jemand eine lösung parat hätte !!! das spiel ist zu geil und mit diesen fehlern mag ich nicht spielen weil sie extrem stören


----------



## Dumbi (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Mich würde sehr interessieren, ob und wie das Spiel auf meinem System laufen wird:

Athlon 2000+
768 MB RAM
Radeon 9800 Pro

Hat jemand ein ähnliches System und wie läuft es darauf?


----------



## kawosch (28. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hab nun mal rumprobiert mit den Video einstellungen und bin bei mir so verblieben.
Alles auf High,Bloom on und 2xaa,16af im Graka Menü, das einzige was komplett aus ist, ist das Gras.
Draußen sind es nun 35+fps ,mich gefällt es ohne Gras sogar besser,das Gemüse wächst mir in Oblivion etwas zu viel


----------



## MalleOne (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Sound*



			
				MalleOne am 27.03.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MalleOne am 26.03.2006 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BITTE HELFT MIR !!!


----------



## ton1c (28. März 2006)

*AW: Pixelfehler !!*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wieso nur ich diesen fehler habe !!!

was kann der grund für eine flackernde grafik sein 
btw hatte das gleiche pixelgeflackere auch schon mal bei nfsmw demo...bekam ich auch nicht weg !!!

bitte hilfe !!!


----------



## Kaeksch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Schatten*



			
				Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 28.03.2006 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kostet dann bestimmt noch mehr Leistung. Soll erstma vernünftig laufen.
Dann kann man über bessere schattenspielerein nachdenken.


----------



## Deepfall (28. März 2006)

*PLS HELP ME*

Hallo liebe Foren Mitglieder! 
ich besitze nun seit mehr als 5 tagen :" The Elder Scrolls 4 : Oblivion"
Tag 1
Die Vorfreude war groß. Game installiert, Tutourial schnell über die Bühne gebracht und dann .....     WTF was ist das ????? MATSCH????
Ein Berg wie ein Ölgemälde..... bloss ohne schönheit...
Tag 2 
PC-Games Forum jede 2 min aktualisiert, mit den gedanken das mir irgendjemand mit meinen Matschtexturen helfen kann...
Tag 3
Ini getweakt
Tag 4
Ini getweakt
Tag 5
Ini getweakt

Natürlich habe ich zwischendrin immer mal eins, zwei stunden gezockt aber ich hatte nicht das gefühl mittendrin zu sein. Ist ja auch klar wenn man 2 meter vor sich urplötzlich eine ruine aufploppen sieht ....

So ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende ich habe schon zig foren durchsucht jede menge gewerkelt und getweakt aber das endresultat war das es nur ein bisschen besser aussah aber dafür umso mehr an frames einbusen musste.
Deswegen meine Frage an euch Foren Göttern ( damit seid ihr alle gemeint   ) Kann mir jemand eine super ini schicken  
Vielleicht eine wo ich keine aufploppende Gebäude, Gräßer und Städe habe?
Keine Matschtexturen sondern schöne texturierte Berge mit gräßern weitsicht! Helft mir bitte ihr seid meine letzte chance...

Nochmal zur verdeutlichung: " Ich stehe 15 Meter vor einem Hügel und er sieht immer noch so aus..."

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/4912/matsch7ar.jpg


----------



## Kaeksch (28. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*

Ich bin zu faul mit der *.ini rumzuprobieren. 
Hab grad mal VSYNC angeschaltet und irgendwie läufts zumindest vom Gefühl her besser.


----------



## Rey-619 (28. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*



			
				Deepfall am 28.03.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Foren Mitglieder!
> ich besitze nun seit mehr als 5 tagen :" The Elder Scrolls 4 : Oblivion"
> Tag 1
> Die Vorfreude war groß. Game installiert, Tutourial schnell über die Bühne gebracht und dann .....     WTF was ist das ????? MATSCH????
> ...



Einfach in der Ini. Datei uGridsToLoad=5 auf 15 ändern.


----------



## pirx (28. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME, kurze Sichtweite, matschige Texturen*



			
				Deepfall am 28.03.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zur verdeutlichung: " Ich stehe 15 Meter vor einem Hügel und er sieht immer noch so aus..."
> 
> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/4912/matsch7ar.jpg


Sieht bei mir glaub ich auch nicht wirklich anders aus. Wird wohl bewusst so gemacht, damit deine 20FPS grundsätzlich nicht auf 5 oder weniger fallen..

btw: Geht doch nichts über wirklich informative Titel


----------



## Natschlaus (28. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*

Nimm das: http://cycophant.50webs.com/OblivionTweak.html
Da kannst mal schaun wird zB Grasenternung erhöhrt.
Sry keine Lust grad rauszuschreiben.
Mfg, waKka


----------



## Deepfall (28. März 2006)

*Hier sollte ein Informativer text über den Inhalt meines Posting stehen ^^*

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe. Werde mich jetzt doch wieder dransetzten und genießen, mit oder ohne Matschtexturen Bis Bethesda einen patch rausbringt ^^


----------



## Rey-619 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Hier sollte ein Informativer text über den Inhalt meines Posting stehen ^^*



			
				Deepfall am 28.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe. Werde mich jetzt doch wieder dransetzten und genießen, mit oder ohne Matschtexturen Bis Bethesda einen patch rausbringt ^^




Hast dus in der Ini denn schon geändert? Kannst den Wert auch höher setzen, geht halt auf die Performance. Sieht aber danach ganz ok aus.


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

*AW: Hier sollte wieder ein Informativer text über den Inhalt meines Posting stehen... Aber nö ich lass es lieber^^*



			
				Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 28.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich weiter als 12 geh kackt der scheiss ab.Schmeisst mich wieder aufn Desktop mit Fehlermeldung ^^ kommt mir vor wie damals als ich noch WINME hatte     klappt es eigentlich bei dir mit 15???


----------



## MeisterBalron (29. März 2006)

*Händlerproblem, die 2.*

Hat keiner von euch den gleichen Fehler wie ich? Wäre toll, wenn ich wüsste, ob das nur bei mir oder bei mehreren so ist.
Händler haben bei mir zwar ihr angegebenes Buget korrekt stehen, aber das ändert sich nicht. Wenn ich was verkaufe...nichts. Wenn ich was kaufe...auch nichts. Es bleibt gleich. Der Händler hat unendlich viel Geld zum Ankaufen.
Find ich im Sinne des eigentlichen Elder Scrolls Spielprinzip ein wenig...blöd  .
Geht es euch auch so bei den Händlern? Beobachtet es mal, wäre nett.
Ach so, ich habe die deutsche Version von Oblivion, nicht die englische (was ich mittlerweile bereue  ).


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*



			
				MeisterBalron am 29.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat keiner von euch den gleichen Fehler wie ich? Wäre toll, wenn ich wüsste, ob das nur bei mir oder bei mehreren so ist.
> Händler haben bei mir zwar ihr angegebenes Buget korrekt stehen, aber das ändert sich nicht. Wenn ich was verkaufe...nichts. Wenn ich was kaufe...auch nichts. Es bleibt gleich. Der Händler hat unendlich viel Geld zum Ankaufen.
> Find ich im Sinne des eigentlichen Elder Scrolls Spielprinzip ein wenig...blöd  .
> Geht es euch auch so bei den Händlern? Beobachtet es mal, wäre nett.
> Ach so, ich habe die deutsche Version von Oblivion, nicht die englische (was ich mittlerweile bereue  ).



Ne ist kein Bug, Ist dafür gedacht das wenn du was richtig teures hast ned annen gammel Händler verkaufen kannst. Beispiel : " Du hast ein Daedrisches Claymore im Wert von 500 Goldstücken. Du gehst zu nem 08/15 Waffenhändler der nix zu tun hat als die Kunden zu Vergraulen. Dieser Händler hat nur ein ein bestimmtes Budget das z.B 150 Goldstücke entspricht. Also kannste dein Schwert ned an den Verkaufen. Lies dir mal das Handbuch durch, da steht was auch mit finanzieren der Händler drin...


----------



## MeisterBalron (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*

Wir reden grad aneinander vorbei  . Ich finde es gut, dass ein Händler nur ein bestimmtes Buget hat und man nicht Unmengen verkaufen kann. So hat man nicht früh Unmengen an Gold und das Spielbalancing bleibt konstant.

Bei mir ist das aber nicht so. Händler A hat 500 Drakes Knete. Ich verkaufe Händler A ein Schwert für 200 Drakes. Er hat danach immer noch 500 Drakes. Sein Geld bleibt gleich, egal wieviel ich verkaufe.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*



			
				MeisterBalron am 29.03.2006 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden grad aneinander vorbei  . Ich finde es gut, dass ein Händler nur ein bestimmtes Buget hat und man nicht Unmengen verkaufen kann. So hat man nicht früh Unmengen an Gold und das Spielbalancing bleibt konstant.
> 
> Bei mir ist das aber nicht so. Händler A hat 500 Drakes Knete. Ich verkaufe Händler A ein Schwert für 200 Drakes. Er hat danach immer noch 500 Drakes. Sein Geld bleibt gleich, egal wieviel ich verkaufe.




Dasselbe bei mir.
Hab mich extra drauf geachtet.
800 bleiben 800 auf der Seite des Händlers.


----------



## MeisterBalron (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist, oder?

Händler A kauft alles an bis zum Wert von 500 Drakes. Geldmenge hat er jedoch unbegrenzt. Verkaufe ich also ein Schwert für 600, nimmt er das nicht und ich muss es unter Wert verkaufen.
Das erschwert zwar den Verkauf von wirklich dicken Gegenständen, verhindert aber nicht, dass ich viel Geld durch den Verkauf von Unmengen an Schrott mache .

PS: War ja so auch nicht in Morrowind. Da hatten die brav ihr Maximalausgabevermögen. Das war nur manchmal ziemlich hoch und erneuerte sich zu oft.


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*



			
				MeisterBalron am 29.03.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist, oder?
> 
> Händler A kauft alles an bis zum Wert von 500 Drakes. Geldmenge hat er jedoch unbegrenzt. Verkaufe ich also ein Schwert für 600, nimmt er das nicht und ich muss es unter Wert verkaufen.
> Das erschwert zwar den Verkauf von wirklich dicken Gegenständen, verhindert aber nicht, dass ich viel Geld durch den Verkauf von Unmengen an Schrott mache .
> ...



jup meinte ich auch 
  ist schon spät ^^


----------



## Blackout (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*



			
				MeisterBalron am 29.03.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist, oder?
> 
> Händler A kauft alles an bis zum Wert von 500 Drakes. Geldmenge hat er jedoch unbegrenzt. Verkaufe ich also ein Schwert für 600, nimmt er das nicht und ich muss es unter Wert verkaufen.
> Das erschwert zwar den Verkauf von wirklich dicken Gegenständen, verhindert aber nicht, dass ich viel Geld durch den Verkauf von Unmengen an Schrott mache .
> ...




Ich denke auch das es so ist, nur ist das recht ärgerlich und ich weiß bisher noch nicht wo ich wertvolle Gegenstände verkaufen soll 
Hatte in einer Goblinhöhle zwei Goblin Shamanenstäbe gefunden jeweils im Wert von 17 000! Der Händler zahlte mir dafür je 800 und hat die jetzt für 27 000 pro Stück im Angebot... wo krieg ich einen besseren Preis dafür oder ist das gar nicht möglich?


----------



## MeisterBalron (29. März 2006)

*AW: Händlerproblem, die 2.*



			
				Blackout am 29.03.2006 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch das es so ist, nur ist das recht ärgerlich und ich weiß bisher noch nicht wo ich wertvolle Gegenstände verkaufen soll
> Hatte in einer Goblinhöhle zwei Goblin Shamanenstäbe gefunden jeweils im Wert von 17 000! Der Händler zahlte mir dafür je 800 und hat die jetzt für 27 000 pro Stück im Angebot... wo krieg ich einen besseren Preis dafür oder ist das gar nicht möglich?



Wenn es so ist wie oben von Deepfall und mir beschrieben, dann ist es so. Dann wird es wohl entweder einen Superhändler irgendwo geheim geben, der richtig gut ankauft, oder die hohen, tollen Summen sind Verarsche, damit man mal richtig gefrustete Spieler sieht  .
Irgendwie denke ich ja immer noch, dass es so sein soll wie in Morrowind. Variables Geldbuget, welches alle geht und gut. Nur dann macht das inHändler investieren keinen Sinn mehr, hab ich mir mal so zu später Stunde in den Schädel gehämmert. Der verfielfältigt ja nicht diese Mickersumme, die man ihm gibt. Er sieht das wohl mehr als Geschenk und kauft höhere Preise an. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
Aber warum haben dann Gegenstände Peise von jenseits der 10k? Doch ein Fehler? Theoretische Wertangabe, damit man sich einen abfreuen kann? Sadismus? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## INU-ID (29. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*



			
				Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach in der Ini. Datei uGridsToLoad=5 auf 15 ändern.


Dann ist aber die Wasser-Darstellung fehlerhaft...


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*



			
				INU-ID am 29.03.2006 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 28.03.2006 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt einen eintrag, um das zu korrigieren. klappt, ruft bei mir aber andere fehler hervor, z.b. ein kreis um den charakter herum, wo das wasser nicht dargestelt wird. nicht wirklich akzeptabel, sieht voll scheisse aus.
muss ich halt mit der schlechten sichtweite leben, was soll's. das spiel ist ansonsten auch geil.


----------



## Rey-619 (29. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*



			
				HanFred am 29.03.2006 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 29.03.2006 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, bei mir funktioniert das auch mit dem Wert 15. Dann gibts erstmal Fehler in der Wasserdarstellung, die kann man aber auch beheben und dann hab ich KEINEN Fehler mehr. Liegt dann wohl an eure Ini. Naja, hab da auch schon 3 Stunden dran gesessen...


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: PLS HELP ME*



			
				Rey-619 am 29.03.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.03.2006 01:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nö, hab auch den eintrag da von 3 auf 1 gesetzt uznd trotzdem fehler (uNumDepthGrids).


----------



## Burrito (29. März 2006)

*Dual Core*

Hi Folks

Sagt mal unterstützt Oblivion nun Dual Core oder nicht?   

Vom einen hört man das vom anderen jenes und auch der dritte will noch seinen Senf dazu geben...   

Was denn nun?

Dual Core unterstützung ja oder nein?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2006)

*AW: Dual Core*

LAut Entwickler ja.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Chemenu am 28.03.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 28.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, garnix, null, die ist jungfräulich! So ein Mist aber auch...

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?


----------



## TobeBahr (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

ein Bug(?), vorsicht Spoiler!

Nachdem ich den Grafen von Skingrad das Heilmittel gab, seine Frau dann dahingerafft war sollte ich zu der Ork-Dame gehen, die im Keller ist. Diese meinte, sie holt den Grafen, ich soll dort bitte warten. Die macht aber nix. Hab es schon mit später wiederkommen probiert, habe gewartet,. sonst was, mehrmals angesprochen. Die Olle macht nix. Bug? Ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## pirx (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 29.03.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn keiner ne Idee?


Eine Idee schon, nur dürfte die dir eventuell nicht ganz passen und ausserdem gibts keine Gewähr auf Erfolg...

Nämlich ein anderes DVD-Laufwerk ausprobieren, möglichst ein neueres. Oder dann halt mein Stanard-Tipp, die ganze DVD auf Festplatte kopieren und die Installation von der Festplatte aus starten.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				pirx am 29.03.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 29.03.2006 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja für jede Hilfe dankbar, von daher: Danke!   
Bei anderen DVD's läuft mein Laufwerk tadellos, und ein paar Tage vorher gings ja auch noch, von daher versteh ichs echt net.
Angefangen hatte es als ich in der .ini rumgespielt hab um das Problem mit der Schriftgröße in den Dialogen zu lösen. Aber das kann ja jetzt nicht mehr das Problem sein...  Ist ja ne völlig neue Installation...


----------



## fehlermeldung (29. März 2006)

*AW: Bitte ! Helft mir ! Blinkende Körperteile und so..*



			
				pirx am 28.03.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> fehlermeldung am 28.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das spiel schon neu installiert ! 
Das mit dem neuen char oder dem treiber muss ich ma probieren aber ich hab schon so ziemlich alles gemacht was man machen kann. 
Das dumme ist, dass es eben NUR in der Wildnis und in städten ist. In Häusern und Dungeons ist das nie so.


----------



## pirx (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 29.03.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja für jede Hilfe dankbar, von daher: Danke!
> Bei anderen DVD's läuft mein Laufwerk tadellos, und ein paar Tage vorher gings ja auch noch, von daher versteh ichs echt net.
> Angefangen hatte es als ich in der .ini rumgespielt hab um das Problem mit der Schriftgröße in den Dialogen zu lösen. Aber das kann ja jetzt nicht mehr das Problem sein...  Ist ja ne völlig neue Installation...


Ja .. schon seltsam zumal kürzlich jemand von dem genau gleichen Problem bei Sims2 berichtet hat, wie wenn da System dahinter stecken würde.

Ich würd auf jeden Fall das mit dem kopieren auf Festplatte noch probieren. Hat bei mir früher bei anderen Gelegenheiten auch schon gehilft. Das obwohl die CD mit Inhalt bestens gelesen werden konnte...


----------



## Rosini (29. März 2006)

*Fehlerhafte Preisangaben beim Haus kaufen...*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Preisangaben beim Hauskauf meist fehlerhaft sind. In Bruma kann ich mir kein Haus kaufen, obwohl ich über die benötigten 5000 Goldstücke verfüge.

In irgendeiner anderen Stadt (Oder Grafschaft) werden 4000 Gold angegeben, aber 7000 von meinem Goldkonto abgebucht. Das hatte mich gestern schon leicht frustriert...

Es ist zwar nicht wirklich schlimm, sorgt aber doch für einen frustrierenden Augenblick


----------



## shodanxerxes (29. März 2006)

*Rendersequenzen ruckeln voll!!*

Hi Leute,

ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das Problem hier schon jemand veröffentlicht hat, ich hab halt ned den Nerv die ganzen Themen zu durchforsten, also möge mich der Wissende eventuell berichtigen.

Also, wie im Titel beschrieben, wenn ich Oblivion starte, ruckeln schon die Werbevideos von Bethesda usw.. Der Ton setzt aus und das Bild ist kurz angehalten. Es sind zwischen den Bewegungsabläufen ziemlich große, nervige Pausen inclusive Tonausfall. Das selbe gilt für die Rendersequenzen im Game.

Wer hat ne Lösungsidee? Ich wär dankbar für alle Vorschläge.
Ich hab's schon mit Treiberneuinstallation aller relevanten Geräte probiert usw... Hilft mir wer?

Grüße, Shodanxerxes

PS: Das kann doch hoffentlich ned am RAM liegen, oder? Doch nicht schon bei den Rendersequenzen, oder?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				pirx am 29.03.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 29.03.2006 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hab ich eben auch schon gemacht, keine Chance. Auch von der Festplatte bricht die Installation plötzlich ab.

Könnte das vielleicht eine Art Kopierschutz sein?


----------



## Psychoteddy (29. März 2006)

*dumme frage*

Nach all den Problemen hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage:

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen, bei dem das Spiel problemlos läuft? Ich hab es mir gestern per Amazon bestellt, und fang jetzt langsam an mir gedanken zu machen ob es ne gute Idee war...


----------



## Lady-Yukiko (29. März 2006)

*Tastenbelegung*

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine verständliche Lösung für das Problem der Tastaturbelegung?

Noch ein Problem: Bei roten Partikeleffekten (Oblivion-Tor, Zaubereien) geht die Bildrate sehr nach unten.

Eine Lösung?

Hat zwar ein paar technische Macken, die nicht sein müssten, aber ansonsten hat mich kein Spiel so lange an den Computer gefesselt.    :-


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all den Problemen hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage:
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen, bei dem das Spiel problemlos läuft? Ich hab es mir gestern per Amazon bestellt, und fang jetzt langsam an mir gedanken zu machen ob es ne gute Idee war...



Solange du kein High End System hast    wird es bei dir super laufen   
ACHTUNG : IRONISCH


----------



## Psychoteddy (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Deepfall am 29.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab nen 32oo+, ne 78oo gt, 1o24mb ram.... sieht da jemand irgendwelche probleme?


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 29.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das soll doch nich etwa ne böse Anspielung auf die gute alte 7800gt sein? "zwinkerzwinker"


----------



## Psychoteddy (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne...die 7800 gt is geil, ich mach mir nur sorgen wegen den ganzen problemen die hier auftauchen... also hardwaremäßig bin ich mir sicher das es läuft, nur diese ganzen bugs und abstürzer usw...


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

*Hilfe Charakter, Npcs und Gegner fangen an zu springen !*

Hat eigentlich niemand von den ganzen Games redaktueren probleme gehabt bei oblivion? Ich z.B finde jede Minute wenn ich das game anschmeiße probleme. Abgesehen von der Performance und Grafik hab ich auch noch so ein saudummes problem. Wenn eine neue Zelle geladen wird kann es manchmal passieren das mein Charakter, mein Pferd, die Gegner und Npcs einfach alle springen. Das heisst jeder bewegt sich derbst langsam und springt vor sich hin. Wenn ich dann glück habe schaffe ich mich grade so aus der zelle und alles ist wieder normal?   Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert und drückt den spielspass deutlich...


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab schon lange keine Abstürze mehr gehabt. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, das is sie also, die Graka die rocken soll und dazu noch leicht teuer war? 
Von der Karte hab ich mehr erwartet. 
Aber so wie es aussieht scheinen ja ne Menge Leistungsprobleme mit den 7800tern zu haben.


----------



## Psychoteddy (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so wie es aussieht scheinen ja ne Menge Leistungsprobleme mit den 7800tern zu haben.



mh...leistungsprobleme hatte ich noch nie.... HL2, DoD, CSS, Quake4, Doom3, Far Cry, SC3, COD2 laufen ALLE auf vollen details mit aa und af ruckelfrei....meine sorge bei oblivion ist eher, dass der spielspass wegen den ganzen bugs innen keller rutscht...ich hab kein bock das die bugs z.b. das weiterkommen unmöglich machen, oder die sprachbugs teile der story unverständlich machen, oder das das spiel abkackt und die savegames weg sind usw....so sachen halt eben. ich kann mich noch an nen bug bei gothic2 erinnern...ich warim 5. von 6 kapiteln, und das spiel is abgestürzt und mein spielstand war im arsch...alles nochmal neu^^ toll


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*

Ich seh schon kommen dass ich formatieren muss um es wieder zocken zu können...


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: dumme frage*



			
				Psychoteddy am 29.03.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit Gothic is ja echt ärgerlich.
Bei der 7800 mein ich die Leistungsprobleme bei Oblivion. die ander Spiele flutschen ja nur so dahin. wenn man die Foren durchforstet haben viele leistungseinbuße mit ner 7800.


----------



## Tidus8 (29. März 2006)

*Sound Probleme*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein kleines problem mit dem sound, wenn sich ein gegner nährend dann kommt ja musik... doch bei mir bricht diese jedoch immer ab..... was könnte die ursache dafür sein?


----------



## Auron555 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Sound Probleme*

Die 7800er Gt und sogar die Gtx sind bei Oblivion schlechter als ne x850xt ^^, also kann man definitiv sagen, dass die 7800er Reihe Probleme mit dem Spiel hat.


----------



## Chemenu (29. März 2006)

*AW: Sound Probleme*



			
				Auron555 am 29.03.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 7800er Gt und sogar die Gtx sind bei Oblivion schlechter als ne x850xt ^^, also kann man definitiv sagen, dass die 7800er Reihe Probleme mit dem Spiel hat.



Ich frag mich warum sowas beim testen bei Take2 bzw. Bethesda nicht auffällt, die 7800er sind doch schliesslich noch aktuelle Grafikkarten...   
Naja, ich denke da wird entweder ein Patch oder ein neuer Treiber Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## HYPE (29. März 2006)

*AW: Sound Probleme*



			
				Chemenu am 29.03.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Auron555 am 29.03.2006 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass da sehr bald nen Patch kommt. Oder vielleicht liegts an Nvidia.
Auf jeden Fall machts keinen Spass so weiter zu spielen, alles unten, 1280x1024 24 fps in der Wildnis.
Wenn ich alles reinhau hab ich 16 fps. 
Aha ^^ das kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Ich hab nen frisches System, bestehend aus:
A 64 3700
2 GB Ram
GF 7800 GT
Asus A8n SLI Board
Audigy 2 ZS

Sogar schon den 84.25 Betatreiber installiert bringt auch nix, Coolbits auch nicht ^^
Ja, BF 2 , SuM 2 laufen alle ohne Probleme.
Aber von der Oblivion Performance bin ich enttäuscht, wenn da nix passiert ist das Game im Ebay -_-

gruß
hype


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (29. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*

hoi.....ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich ne geforce 6600 gt....meint ihr dass das spiel dann funltionieren würde??? weil bei meinem cousin läufts ruckelnd un der hat ne 5200 le fx 256 mb ram...die wird unterstützt ruckelt aber trotzdem....ich fänds gut wenn ihr mögichst bald antworten könntet sonst kauf ich mir noch was falsches.....danke im vorraus 


____________________________________ 
wenn alle bäume gefällt sind werdet ihr merken, dass man geld nicht essen kann....   gdvw


----------



## veilchen (29. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Performance*

Moinsen

Also langsam aber sicher glaube ich, dass nicht nur 7800er reihe mit performanceproblemen zu kämpfen hat.

Ich meine was ich nicht schon an ini-dateien kopiert habe ausm net, es hat einfach nichts geholfen. Zogge in außenarealen selbst bei mittleren einstellungen, hdr aus, kein aa bzw. af nur mit höchstens mal 25fps, wenn gegner kommen laufe ich ehrlich gesagt davon, oder locke die in eine höhle...das stinkt mir inzwischen zum himmel
 
Erst wenn ich alle details auf low setze, das gras vollkommen ausschalte komme ich in außenarealen an die 80-90fps, aba wie das game,weiß ja jeder.  

Ich hoffe mit jedem tag der vergeht das ein patch seitens Bethesda oder 2K rauskommt.

EDIT: apropos patch:Ich finde es richtig goil wie sich gewisse leute für das game ins zueg legen, damit die gröbsten fehler ausgemerzt werden. Nur weiter so!!!
  

Leider habe ich mit der mod-sammlung vom "ulli" immer spielabstürze in unterschiedlichsten zeitabständen, mal nach fünf minuten, mal nach einer stunde, ohne jegliche mods läuft es aba stabil.

Weiß zufällig jeman woran das liegen könnte?  
Bei anderen laufen diese mods schließlich stabil und sie können das game einigermaßen genießen.

gruß

veilchen


----------



## Auron555 (29. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Performance*



			
				veilchen am 29.03.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> Also langsam aber sicher glaube ich, dass nicht nur 7800er reihe mit performanceproblemen zu kämpfen hat.
> 
> ...




Also ich kanns mit Full Details und 4fach AA spielen, ruckelt aber bei manchen Szenen schon DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERBE, weshalb ich meistens aa ausschalte. Hab draussen so 20-40 frames und in Höhlen so 40-150, unter 20 Frames kommts nur sehr selten!! Trotzdem is das Spiel schon en derber Grafikfresser. Was ich dazusagen muss, die meisten Details abzuschalten, bringt bei mir nur sehr wenig, bis auf Distanz und Innere Schatten. AA kostet massig Leistung, die Auflösung ebenfalls!(5-15 frames pro Auflösungsstufe)


----------



## Rey-619 (29. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Performance*

Also das es mit der Geforce 7800er Reihe Performance Probleme gibt ist klar, dieses liegt aber NICHT an die Karte, denn sie ist noch immer wohl in der High-End Ecke anzusiedeln. Dieses liegt einfach an eine schlechte Unterstützung der karte seitens Bethesda oder Nvidia.
Aber ihr müsst nicht nur die Inis kopieren, sondern auch selbst probieren. Ich hab fast alles hoch und spiel mit 30-100 Fps.


----------



## SNX (29. März 2006)

*XeonCPUs?*

Hallo Leute, 
Bin heute das allererste mal hier und sogar das erste mal IRGENDWO in einem Forum angemeldet also seid so gut und verzeiht mir, fals ich mich irgendwo oder irgendwie..."verlaufe".
Den Grund warum ich mich überhaupt angemeldet habe ist natürlich ( wie könnte es auch anders sein? ) Oblivion. 
Also erstmal zur Hardware:
Irgendwo in der Flut an Infos habe ich flüchtig etwas davon gelesen, das Oblivion ( nachfolgend nur "es" genannt  ) auch mehrere Proz verwendet.
Irgendwie kann ich das noch nicht wirklich bestätigen weil bei mir nur einer verwendet wird. Aber unter Umständen könnte es ja wirklich an der Technik liegen, die da wie folgt aussieht:

2 x Intel Xeon 3,2Ghz @ 3,52Ghz (theor. 7,04Ghz)
Asus NCT-D
2 x 1GB DDR2 400 @ 440
Radeon X-1800XT 512MB
S-ATA HD

Ok, Ich weiss, das ist nicht gerade das, was man einen "Zocker-PC" nennen würde, aber normalerweise müsste ich doch auch ein wesentlich besseres GameFeeling dabei haben.
Ich weiss zwar nicht, wieviel FPS ich hab (hab keine Ahnung womit man das testet  ) aber z.B. FEAR lief in den höchsten Einstellungen absolut ruckelfrei und hier hab ich schon gut runtergeschraubt und ich habe immernoch leichte Ruckler. Naja, die Auflösung habe ich noch auf 1280x1024.
Aber auf jeden fall würde mich diese Geschichte mit der CPU interessieren. 

Und falls jemand was zu dem Problem mit den nicht speicherbaren Tastaturbelegungen weiss wäre ich echt   wenn Ihr es mich wissen lassen würdet.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Rey-619 (29. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



			
				SNX am 29.03.2006 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Bin heute das allererste mal hier und sogar das erste mal IRGENDWO in einem Forum angemeldet also seid so gut und verzeiht mir, fals ich mich irgendwo oder irgendwie..."verlaufe".
> Den Grund warum ich mich überhaupt angemeldet habe ist natürlich ( wie könnte es auch anders sein? ) Oblivion.
> Also erstmal zur Hardware:
> ...



Leute, auch wenn es eurer Erstes Mal ist, dass hier hier rein schaut, LIEST DOCH BITTE DANN VORHER ALLE POSTS!
Das dauert zwar, aber danach läuft das spiel genauso flüssig auf den höchsten Einstellungen wie bei mir...


----------



## SNX (29. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



> LIEST DOCH BITTE DANN VORHER ALLE POSTS!



Danke, sehr nett.
Wie lange hast Du gebraucht um ALLES zu lesen?
Aber falls es Dich beruhigt: Ich lese nebenbei noch.
Jedoch habe Ich noch nichts über Xeons gefunden.


----------



## Rey-619 (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



			
				SNX am 29.03.2006 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > LIEST DOCH BITTE DANN VORHER ALLE POSTS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab ALLE Posts gelesen, schreibe auch ständig Kommentare und WEIL ich alle Post gelesen hab, läuft es auch super bei mir. Aber es nervt, immer wieder Fragen zu beantworten, die ein paar Seiten vorher schon zum x-ten Mal beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*AW: Rendersequenzen ruckeln voll!!*



			
				shodanxerxes am 29.03.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das Problem hier schon jemand veröffentlicht hat, ich hab halt ned den Nerv die ganzen Themen zu durchforsten, also möge mich der Wissende eventuell berichtigen.
> 
> ...



Hmmm ich hoffe ich werd hier nicht gleich ausgelacht aber wie siehts aus wenn du dir mal en codec pack drauf machst. Ich denke ja mal das die vids im spiel inem bestimmten format vorliegen (mp4, ogg was weis der teufel) probiers mal hiermit und sag ob es geklappt hat...

http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/video/kompression/p04496.asp


----------



## SNX (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



> Ich hab ALLE Posts gelesen, schreibe auch ständig Kommentareund


Machst du sonst noch was?
Schonmal daran gedacht, das es Leute gibt, die privat vielleicht 1-2 Stunden vor dem PC sitzen können ( inclusive Oblivion spielen ) und das es dann echt cool wäre vielleicht auf die schnelle etwas zu erfahren von jemandem, dem es nicht zu anstrengend ist nochmal zwei Sätze zu schreiben.


> läuft es auch super bei mir


Glückwunsch (keine Ironie)


> Aber es nervt, immer wieder Fragen zu beantworten...


Es zwingt dich keiner.
Übrigens: das Thema Steuerung hat sich erledigt. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*Blackscreen*

Tag!

Mit zunehmender Spielzeit häufen sich bei mir die "Blackscreens", d.h. mitten im Spielverlauf wird der Bildschirm schwarz, man sieht nur noch das HUD. Das Spiel läuft allerdings ohne Probleme weiter. Einzige Hilfe ist der Neustart. Gibts da schon nen Lösungsansatz für?


----------



## LordMephisto (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



			
				SNX am 29.03.2006 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss zwar nicht, wieviel FPS ich hab (hab keine Ahnung womit man das testet  ) .


Öffne mal die Console (^) und gib tdt ein, dann werden oben die FPS angezeigt.


----------



## jimihendrix187 (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*

hi ich hab ne x1900xt und dachte eigentlich das mann mit der karte AA+HDR gleichzeitig aktivieren kann aber ich krieg die meldung das es nicht geht??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



			
				jimihendrix187 am 30.03.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich hab ne x1900xt und dachte eigentlich das mann mit der karte AA+HDR gleichzeitig aktivieren kann aber ich krieg die meldung das es nicht geht??



Schon vor drei Wochen als News rausgekommen.


----------



## jimihendrix187 (30. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> jimihendrix187 am 30.03.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja sorry aber ich war 4 wochen im urlaub  hehehe 
das gilt jetzt aber nur für dieses game oder?


----------



## OttOXBerlin (30. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 28.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem. Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ein paar Tage ganz normal gespielt. Auf einmal ließ es sich dann nicht mehr starten.
> Gut, dachte ich, dann eben neu installieren. Ich habs deinstalliert, aber wenn ichs jetzt neu draufmachen will bricht er einfach ab, ganz am Anfang wenn sich der Setupbildschirm lädt.
> ...



HeHe... das dieses "Problem" tauchte bei mir schon bei Morrowind auf... glaube liegt am Kopierschutz...
Haste etwa sowas wie DAEMON / Alcohol drauf?


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*Weitsicht, aufploppende ruinen, gräßer und steine*

Also ich habe es schon im allgemeinen Diskussions tread angesprochen, werde es aber hier nochma posten. Ich frage mich ob ich der einzige bin der das problem hat. Ich stehe 15 meter vor einen Berg und urplötlich ploppen ruinen, steine gräßer etc. auf. Und das in der einstellung die mir das game gibt : " ultimativ hohe einstellung" 
Also 1280x 1024 und eben alle details und regler auf rechts oder hoch. Schaut es euch bitte an. Vielleicht bin ich ja der einzigste der das Problem hat.... Ini ist nicht getweakt. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich es auch nimmi tweaken (als End benutzer noch am Code des spieles rummachen ist total beschiss seitens hersteller.)

http://rapidshare.de/files/16805142/Oblivion_2006-03-30_19-10-25-53.mpg.html


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: Weitsicht, aufploppende ruinen, gräßer und steine*



			
				Deepfall am 30.03.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe es schon im allgemeinen Diskussions tread angesprochen, werde es aber hier nochma posten. Ich frage mich ob ich der einzige bin der das problem hat. Ich stehe 15 meter vor einen Berg und urplötlich ploppen ruinen, steine gräßer etc. auf. Und das in der einstellung die mir das game gibt : " ultimativ hohe einstellung"


nein, das ist völlig normal in diesem spiel (hab's nciht angesehen, aber das ist bei mir sicher nicht anders).


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (30. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*

ich will ja nich aufdringlich werden aber ich frag jetzt zum 2ten oder 3ten mal......denkt ihr dass das spiel mit ner geforce 6600gt 256mb funktioniert?? denn dann muss ich noch n 512 ram kaufen dann bin ich zufrieden....  
...antwortet möglichst bald plz  


_______________________________-
erst wenn der letzte baum gefällt ist werdet ihr merken,  dass man geld nicht essen kann........ gdvw


----------



## Natschlaus (30. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 30.03.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nich aufdringlich werden aber ich frag jetzt zum 2ten oder 3ten mal......denkt ihr dass das spiel mit ner geforce 6600gt 256mb funktioniert?? denn dann muss ich noch n 512 ram kaufen dann bin ich zufrieden....
> ...antwortet möglichst bald plz
> 
> 
> ...



Ja funktioniert, aber nur auf so niedrig-mittleren Details(eher mittlere).
Funktioniert auf jedenfall, mit niedrig-mittel kann ich mich auch täuschen.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## MeisterBalron (31. März 2006)

*Grafik Allgemein*

Na ja, gebe ich auch mal meinen Hardware und kleine Wewechensenf dazu:
PC-Hardware:
Athlon 64 X2 4200
1024 DDR2 500 RAM
Geforce 7300 GS (noch, hehe  )

Joa, also erstmal spiele ich nur auf 1024x768. Reicht mir soweit, zumal ich einen mistig kleinen Bildschirm hab, wo sich Höheres kaum lohnt.
Grafikeinstellungen hab ich bei Details für Objekte und Leute ganz oben, auch Sichtweite hab ich komplett hochgedreht. Dafür habe ich bei den Schatten die Einstellungen niedrig. Ich hab zwar Körper und Baumschatten, aber da Schattenquali niedrig und halt keine Grasschatten. Das frisst bei mir viel Performance. Gras hab ich so den Regler aufm letzten Drittel, hab aber in der INI die Grasdichte auf 150 gesetzt, also großer Abstand. Weniger ist halt mehr  . Wasserdetails habe ich auf hoch gesetzt, aber es spiegelt nicht. Frisst auch teilweise viel Performance. HDR Beleuchtung habe ich soweit an, nur nicht auf den Oblivionebenen, weil da kackt mir das Spiel nach ner Zeit ab durch das blöde Lavaleuchten. Mit Bloom und AA x2 läuft es dann aber stabil und flüssig. Ich nutze den offiziellen Forcewaretreiber 84.21, also nicht den speziellen Oblivionbetatreiber. Diesen Bilder im voraus berechnen Kram hab ich installiert und auf 0 gesetzt. 
Und ich muss sagen, es läuft. In Innenarealen habe ich etwa grob 50-60 fps, was angenehmes Spielen möglich macht. Auch bei Gegnern sinkt es nie unter 40.
In Außenarealen läuft es dann so zwischen 40-50 fps, je nach Gebäuden und Landschaft. Manchmal sinkt es bei mehreren Gegnern oder den $&&$/§$& Obliviontoren auf 30. Die Tore sind echte Leistungsfresser. Wenn da dann ein paar Daedra kommen, wirds eng mit der Performance.
In Städten hält es sich dann auch konstant bei 40-50, auch bei Kämpfen.
Manchmal ruckelt es bei großen Zaubereffekten, bleibt aber stabil und spielbar.
Gebäude sind teilweise bei mir aus weiter Sicht noch zu erkennen, manche wiederum nicht. Diese tauchen auch erst nach einer gewissen Entfernung auf, ebenfalls die meisten Personen und Gegner, trotz maximaler Sichtweite.
Aber 10m sind das nicht. Das sind dann deutlich mehr. Sieht nur ein bisschen...schäbig aus. Sowas muss bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten als maximal mögliche Einstellung nicht sein. Ein langsames Erscheinen von Transparenz ins richtige Bild, das geht ja noch an. Aber manchmal dieses *Plopp* und da...ich weiss nicht.
Das Problem, dass nah auch noch alles unscharf aussieht, habe ich nicht. Nur weite Entfernungen haben einen Unschärfeeffekt, der aber offensichtlich gewollt ist.
Was ich nur vollkommen ätzend finde, ist, dass mein Spiel nach 2-3 Stunden einfach abstürzt. Bei Gebietswechseln oder viel Grafikberechnung bleibt das Bild stehen, verzerrt, wird teilweise schwarz und nur noch die Musik läuft weiter, die dann aber nach kurzer Zeit auch immens stockt. Da hilft dann nur noch das Spiel zum Absturz bringen und es komplett beenden.
Nach dem Neustart ist dann aber wieder alles in Butter.
Einmal hatte ich es, dass alle Texturen plötzlich verschwommen waren und extrem verzerrte, pixelige Grafikränder bekamen. Sah aus, als hätte mir einer gleichzeitig die Bildschirmröhre zerhauen und einen Bildverzerrer drüber gelegt. Das konnte ich nur Mittels eines Systemneustarts beheben.

Ich vermute mal gaanz schwer, dass es Mittels der Nvidia Karten zwar läuft, bei manchen Systemen, bspw. bei mir, es auch annehmbare Grafik liefert, aber bei eigentlich allen zu Abstürzen führt. Ich schiebe es persönlich auf Unverträglichkeit der Grafikkartentreiber mit dem Spiel, welche daher kommen, dass diese $§&&(§$"§/ XBox halt ATI Karten benutzt und das Spiel sowohl für PC als auch XBox konzipiert wurde. Dafür sollten die Bethesdajungs erschossen werden. 
Erstmal ein Lob an alle, die Patches und Verbesserungen privat zusammenschrauben. Ich benutze auch viele davon, z.B. von PC Games den Tut-Patch, den Skillbugverhinderer und natürlich den Sprachpatch, damit ich nicht einen Fimmel bekomme, wenn da was anderes steht als er eigentlich redet. Komischerweise fiel mir in der Sprachausgabe bisher kein einziger Fehler auf. Scheinbar sind die Firmenübersetzer ein wenig Pisa-geschädigt  .
Ich hoffe ebenfalls auf einen Patch Seitens Bethesda/2K, besonders für die ledierte deutsche Fassung. Oblivion ist ja ein nettes Spiel mit annehmbar guter Grafik und einer schönen Story, aber die ganzen Fehler trüben wirklich übelst den Spielspass. Eigentlich ist es Pflicht, dass die sich da mal ein wenig beeilen!
An den Grafikproblemen kann man ja offensichtich privat kaum was ändern.
Und totschweigen kann man sie auch nicht. Ich hoffe, Gothic 3 bekommt nicht auch so einen Gurkenstart...


----------



## Michl76 (31. März 2006)

*Spiel hängt sich auf*

Hallo,
kann das Spiel ganz normal starten und spielen aber sobald ich irgendwo hingehe wo das Spiel einen neuen Breich nachlädt (z.B. eine Stadt betreten, eine Höhle usw.) hängt sich das Spiel auf und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz   !!!

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Ztyla (31. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 30.03.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nich aufdringlich werden aber ich frag jetzt zum 2ten oder 3ten mal......denkt ihr dass das spiel mit ner geforce 6600gt 256mb funktioniert?? denn dann muss ich noch n 512 ram kaufen dann bin ich zufrieden....
> ...antwortet möglichst bald plz
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt ja auch auf den Prozessor an - die Grafikkarte wird das Spektakel darstellen, zwar nicht in besonders toller Auflösung,aber es wird gehen. Ich würde dem Rechner aber MINDESTENS 1 Gig Ram verpassen, sonst wirds ne NAchladeorgie sondergleichen. Hängt aber auch vom Prozessor ab..


----------



## Ztyla (31. März 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*



			
				Michl76 am 31.03.2006 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann das Spiel ganz normal starten und spielen aber sobald ich irgendwo hingehe wo das Spiel einen neuen Breich nachlädt (z.B. eine Stadt betreten, eine Höhle usw.) hängt sich das Spiel auf und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz   !!!
> 
> MfG
> Michl76



System? 

Aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber drauf? Mehr Infos!


----------



## Dekstrose (31. März 2006)

*Beta Treiber 82.45*

Moin,

ich hab mir vor Kurzem den für Oblivion optimierten ForceWare 84.25 runtergeladen. Nur irgendwie fehlt bei mir das Spieleprofil für Oblivion. Kann ich das auch irgendwo runterladen oder selbst anlegen?


----------



## Michl76 (31. März 2006)

*Spiel hängt sich auf*

Also,
Athlon64 3800+
1GB Ram
MSI NX 7800GT Treiber 81.98

konnte bis jetzt über 18h ohne Probleme spielen

MfG
Michl76


----------



## olstyle (31. März 2006)

*AW: Beta Treiber 82.45*



			
				Dekstrose am 31.03.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mir vor Kurzem den für Oblivion optimierten ForceWare 84.25 runtergeladen. Nur irgendwie fehlt bei mir das Spieleprofil für Oblivion. Kann ich das auch irgendwo runterladen oder selbst anlegen?


Du kannst es einfach anlegen, allerdings brauchst du dass eigentlich nicht wenn du in den Standart-Treibereinstellungen sowieso schon AA/AF auf application controled stehen hast.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. der NHancer bietet sich für größere Profilverwaltungen an


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. März 2006)

*AW: XeonCPUs?*

Schonmal daran gedacht, das es Leute gibt, die privat vielleicht 1-2 Stunden vor dem PC sitzen können ( inclusive Oblivion spielen ) 


Armes   Also des erste WE hab ich 15 Stunden gezockt oder so-.-- Dafür die Woche außer Montag noch gar nicht. Sonst fall ich noch irgendwelche Menschen an. "Verzieh dich du Oger"


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Soweit ich weiß kann man im Meün auch die Grasdichte einstellen.


Oder war des nur die Grasdetails???


----------



## Dekstrose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Beta Treiber 82.45*



			
				olstyle am 31.03.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dekstrose am 31.03.2006 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Regelt der Treiber nur die Verwendung von AA/AF? Ich denk das TEil wurde "Extra für Oblivion" konfiguriert?


----------



## magi (31. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 31.03.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß kann man im Meün auch die Grasdichte einstellen.
> 
> 
> Oder war des nur die Grasdetails???




Im Menu kann man nur die Entfernung einstellen, also wann das Gras vor dir sichtbar wird.

Über die ini kann man die Dichte ändern.


----------



## Michl76 (31. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



> Spiel hängt sich auf
> Rang:
> Mitglied seit: 17.01.06
> Datum: 31.03.06 10:05 Also,
> ...


----------



## magi (31. März 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Michl76 am 31.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Spiel hängt sich auf
> > Rang:
> > Mitglied seit: 17.01.06
> > Datum: 31.03.06 10:05 Also,
> ...


----------



## Gralsritter (31. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*



			
				tiliansabo am 28.03.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS HAT LEIDER ALLES NICHTS GEBRACHT. HAB DEN NEUEN BETATREIBER UND SONST AUCH NOCH EINIGE ANDERE DINGE VERSUCHT, NICHTS GESCHIEHT. DIE ZWISCHENSEQUENZEN SEHEN TOTAL SCHEIßE AUS. KEINE AHNUNG, WAHRSCHEINLICH MÜSSEN WIR ECHT AUF NEN PATCH WARTEN. ALLERDINGS HABE ICH JETZT AUF DEN GANZEN SEITEN NUR UNS BEIDE GEFUNDEN, DIE DIESES PROBLEM TEILEN! ECHTER MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stimmt nicht, ich habe das gleiche Problem 

Barton@3200+|1024RAM|Geforce6800


----------



## Volgel (31. März 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

ich hab jetzt auch ein Problem mit OBLIVION und zwar bei einer Mission (Findet den Erben) komme ich nicht weiter.

Also ich soll diesen Martin finden, das habe ich auch und habe dann mit dem und den andern die Stadt Kvatch befreit. Dann war die Mission: Die Schlacht um Kvatch (nebenmission) fertig. 

Aber die Hauptmission Findet den Erben kann ich nicht machen.
Weil der tolle Martin garnicht auf meine Anfrage reagiert  

Neuladen bringt nichts.
Bitte um eure HILFE!!


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (31. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*



> Ja funktioniert, aber nur auf so niedrig-mittleren Details(eher mittlere).
> Funktioniert auf jedenfall, mit niedrig-mittel kann ich mich auch täuschen.
> Mfg, waKKa




danke....iich hoff ich kann sie mir möglichst bald zulegen   *freu*


----------



## Pizzza22 (31. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*

Ist schon ein spezieller Nvidiatreiber raus?

Gruß


----------



## dabob1987 (31. März 2006)

*AW: grafikkarte*

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß nicht ob dieses Problem hier schon einmal aufgetaucht ist, da ich nicht alle 35 Seiten gelesen habe 

Wenn ich ein neues Spiel starten will, dann stürzt das spiel einfach ab und es kommt die Meldung , ob ich denn einen Fehlerbericht senden möchte...
Kann es evtl. an alten Codecs liegen und deshalb das Intro-Video nicht angezeigt werden kann? Bei Half Life 2 wird am anfang auch das Viedo auch nicht angezeigt und ich sehe erst im Menü wieder den normalen Bildschrim.

System: P4 @ 2,6 gz , 1Gig Ram , x800 GTO

Schnelle Hilfe wäre cool... P.S.: Treiber is der aktuelle cata 6.3


----------



## Michl76 (31. März 2006)

*Spiel hängt sich auf*

Servus,
keine Ahnung an was es gelegen hat aber mein Problem ist von selbst verschunden!

MfG
Michl76


----------



## marcin28 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*

halo zusammen!ich habe ein Problem bei der Charackter erstellung
ich habe habe meinen charackter erstellt und das blöde dabei ist,das seine Gesichtshautfarbe normal ist,die Beine und der oberkörper sind aber Grün wie ein Ork .was soll ich nur machen?kennt jemand vieleicht die Lösung
danke im voraus
ich hoffe bald kommt ein Patch für das Spiel


----------



## marcin28 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*

hallo zusammen!ich habe ein Problem bei der Charackter erstellung
ich habe habe meinen charackter erstellt und das blöde dabei ist,das seine Gesichtshautfarbe normal ist,die Beine und der oberkörper sind aber Grün wie ein Ork .was soll ich nur machen?kennt jemand vieleicht die Lösung
danke im voraus
ich hoffe bald kommt ein Patch für das Spiel


----------



## Natschlaus (1. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*



			
				marcin28 am 01.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> halo zusammen!ich habe ein Problem bei der Charackter erstellung
> ich habe habe meinen charackter erstellt und das blöde dabei ist,das seine Gesichtshautfarbe normal ist,die Beine und der oberkörper sind aber Grün wie ein Ork .was soll ich nur machen?kennt jemand vieleicht die Lösung
> danke im voraus
> ich hoffe bald kommt ein Patch für das Spiel



Ist es denn ein Ork? Wenn ja: Kannst die Gesichtsfarbe manuell einstellen ist aber egal, weil man das Gesicht sowieso fast nie sieht.
Wenn nein: Tja dann komischer Bug, neuinstallieren.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## marcin28 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*

ES ist ein Nord,und keinOrk .ein Ork ist doch grün und Nord hat doch normale Hautfarbe.


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (1. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*

Hallo Leute...ich hab bis jetzt keine Probleme seitens der Performance...jedoch ein anderes, ziemlich nerviges. Die Zwischensequenzen haken voll...auch der Sound bei den Sequenzen. Beim Spielbeginn z.b. wo Uriel Septim redet...hab ich abgebrochen, weil das unerträglich war, da zu zuhören...Sound und Video hakte dermaßen...
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wie ich das Problem beheben kann? Ansonsten kann ich flüssig spielen bei 1024x768, alle Details auf Max., Schatten aus (Bis auf Laubwerk), HDR und Bloom aus...

Greetz Sneaker


----------



## wingo80 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel hängt sich auf*

Hi,

Ich möchte wissen, was bei mir einen größeren Performance-Zuwachs bei Oblivion bringen würde: 

-- eine zweite Grafikkarte für SLI (Bringt SLI überhaupt etwas bei Oblivion? Es       ist doch eigentlich für Konsole geschrieben und dort gibt es kein SLI.)

-- Eine neue CPU, nämlich den X2 3800.


----------



## GrafvonR (1. April 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit der Steuerung, bei mir zieht das Fadenkreuz (Spielfigur dreht sich um die eigene Achse) pemanent nach rechts weswegen ich dauernd gegensteuern muss und das ist bei Kämpfen tierisch nervtötend.
Komischerweise, wenn ich die gamepadsteuerung invertiere rennt mein Char permanent nach rechts, obwohl ich nur mit Maus und Tast. zocke.  

Soweit ich gesehen hab, hatte das Problem bis jetzt noch niemand aber vielleicht kann mir jemand nen Tip geben.

bis denne


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. April 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Gamepad oder Joystick angeschlossen?


----------



## Filzlaus (1. April 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

Hallo, ich habe einen Bug festgestellt. Nachdem ich in der Arena die drei Kämpfer des gelben Teams besiegt habe, hab ich zunächst mit dem Waffenmeister gesprochen. Dann habe ich den schwarzen Prinzen (Quest erledigt) angesprochen, aber noch nicht gefordert. Drauf folgte ein Besuch bei der Waffenmeisterin, danach die erneute Forderung des Prinzen und ab in die Arena. Dummerweise sind die Tore nicht wie sonst rot, sondern normal eingefärbt, der Ansager ist nicht zu hören und die Tore öffnen sich nicht.

Natürlich habe ich noch ältere Speicherstände, wollte aber wissen woran das liegen könnte, ob man es irgendwie umgehen kann und ob ihr das selbe Problem habt, was ihr wenn nicht anders gemacht habt usw... 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Leitwolf (1. April 2006)

*AW: BUGS*

einfach warten, es fehlt "nur" der sound vom sprecher. einfach mal untertitel einschalten dann siehst es.


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (1. April 2006)

*AW: ram un graka*

hey 

meint ihr dass oblivion mit 512 nb ram un ner 6600gt 256 mb ram läuft??

________________________
erst wenn der letzte baum gefällt ist, werdet ihr merken dass mn geld nicht essen kann!!   gdvw


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2006)

*AW: ram un graka*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 01.04.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> 
> meint ihr dass oblivion mit 512 nb ram un ner 6600gt 256 mb ram läuft??
> 
> ...




klar läuft es damit,fragt sich nur wie es dann aussieht.  Hängt aber auch davon ab welchen Prozzi du hast. ich hab nen 3,4 GHZ, ebenfalls ne 6600 und 1024 MB Ram, und kann nur mittlere bzw. niedrige Details aktivieren. Erst wenn ich 640x480 Bildpunkte wähle kann ich auch Luxusdetails wie etwa Gras aktivieren.
Aber in 1024x768 geht so gut wie nichts an Details.

Ist aber anscheinend bei jedem Rechner wieder unterschiedlich. Ich hoffe das meine neue 7800 GT etwas bessere Ergebnisse erziehlt.


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (2. April 2006)

*AW: ram un graka*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 01.04.2006 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> generaldanielvonwolf am 01.04.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab nen 3100+ prozzi


----------



## mmcc0810 (2. April 2006)

*Patch?*

Hi all,

würde gerne wissen ob jemand schon gehört bzw.gelesen hat ob ein Patch in absehbarer Zeit kommt.

Bei mir läuft das Spiel zwar grafisch recht gut (ähnliche Grafik wie bei Gothic 2) aber die Abstürze nerven.
Habe schon einiges probiert was auch hier im Forum an Lösungen vorgeschlagen wurde aber die Abstürze konnte ich nicht beseitigen.

Thx


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (2. April 2006)

*AW: Patch?*



			
				mmcc0810 am 02.04.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> würde gerne wissen ob jemand schon gehört bzw.gelesen hat ob ein Patch in absehbarer Zeit kommt.
> 
> ...




bis jetzt ist noch kein erscheinungstermin fürn großen patch geplant aber du musst mal bei auf pcgames.de oblivion anklicken un dann downloads.....da gibts bestimmt patches!!  

________________________
erst wenn der letzte baum gefällt ist werdet ihr merken dass man geld nicht essen kann!!     gdvw


----------



## Rey-619 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Patch?*



			
				generaldanielvonwolf am 02.04.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 02.04.2006 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch. Gestern wurde beaknnt, das Bethesda einen Patch für die PC und Xbox360 Version "in Erwägung" ziehen würden. Wird also wohl heißen, dass wir noch warten müssen und sie anscheinend noch nicht dran arbeiten... 

Quelle: http://gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=41048&sys=&news=The%20Elder%20Scrolls%20IV:%20Oblivion:%20Patch%20soll%20kommen


----------



## Deepfall (2. April 2006)

*Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

Also solangsam verliere ich das vertrauen in Bethesda und co. Schaut euch ma diese Mods an   Sie verbessern ungemein die Texturen in der weite ^^ Genau das was ich solange gesucht habe ^^ Also viel spass

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328524

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330112&st=0

ps: macht euch beide drauf sieht doppelt so geil aus


----------



## LordMephisto (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Deepfall am 02.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also solangsam verliere ich das vertrauen in Bethesda und co. Schaut euch ma diese Mods an   Sie verbessern ungemein die Texturen in der weite ^^ Genau das was ich solange gesucht habe ^^ Also viel spass
> 
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328524
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus   
Meine Grakka würde kotzen, ist also nix für mich, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## Rey-619 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				LordMephisto am 02.04.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 02.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! Einfach super der Mod! Hab den grad raufgepackt und es sieht in der Ferne super aus! Und as Beste: Es frisst keine FPS!!!!


----------



## Deepfall (2. April 2006)

*Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

So hab jetzt auch noch ein paar screens reingemacht. Wie gesagt sind beide mods und keine ini Änderung !!!! 1280 x 1024 und ultimativ hoch    30 - 40 frames   

http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a3bl.jpg

http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/5002/b6ty.jpg

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/825/c4fm.jpg

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/715/d4no.jpg


----------



## LordMephisto (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

Erstaunlich, ich habe mit beiden Mods aktiviert die gleiche Framerate


----------



## Rey-619 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				LordMephisto am 02.04.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, ich habe mit beiden Mods aktiviert die gleiche Framerate




Japs, und zum Glück kann bei den FPS Rauber : LoadToGrid einfach auf 5 lassen. Ich liebe diese Modder. Sie machen das game noch besser als die Entwickler selbst... die stellen nur das Grundgerüst da 

PS: postet bitte weiter solche besondere Mods...


----------



## Deepfall (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Rey-619 am 02.04.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 02.04.2006 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solangsam entwickelt es sich zu einem Oblivion wie wir es haben wollten ^^


----------



## Killtech (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Deepfall am 02.04.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 02.04.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uff, ein ausgezeichnetes Fix! 

Es sieht wirklich um Welten besser aus, und die Performance bleibt nach wie vor gleich. Wenn es so weiter geht, dann kann ich getrost auf offiziellen Support von Bethesda verzichten. Denn so langsam nähert sich Oblivion meiner finalen Wunschvorstellung. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Rey-619 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Deepfall am 02.04.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 02.04.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, genau 
Was habt ihr denn noch so für Mods drauf? Ich unter anderem ein Mod, der die Nächte und Höhlen ein bissl dunkler macht (realistischer), einen, wo mein Pferd auch Item tragen kann, eine, das die Übersichtskarte größer uhnd farbig ist... *überleg* ... das die Mithrilsachen leichter sind (auch realistischer) ... die anderen schreib ich auf, wenn sie mir wieder infallen


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

So, ich habe mir jetzt knapp 100 Posts durchgelesen und zwar dasselbe Problem, aber nicht die Antwort gefunden:

Ich habe das Spiel jetzt schon ziemlich ausgiebig problemlos gezockt und plötzlich kommen reihenweise Blackscreens. Plötzlich wird einfach der Bildschirm schwarz und es hilft nur noch ein Neustart des Spiels.
Das HUD ist noch sichtbar. 
Ich habe aber NICHTS in der Zwischenzeit verändert.

 

Weiß jemand Rat?

edit: hier habe ich was gefunden:
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=308781&st=20
Man sollte einen Neustart ausführen und das Spiel ohne Umschwfeife (ein schönes Wort!) starten. 
Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

edit²: das klappt auch nicht


----------



## SensiSkunk (2. April 2006)

*Absturz beim Quest "Eine unerwartete Reise"*

weiss nicht ob das schon gebracht wurde...........wenn ich beim quest "Eine unerwartete Reise" von Omril aufgefordert werde im bett zu rasten, stürzt das spiel ab sobald die zeit des rastens abgelaufen ist. kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

gruz und danke im voraus


----------



## HYPE (2. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz beim Quest "Eine unerwartete Reise"*

Ich hab immer noch derbste Performanceprobleme bei dem Game, ich werd daraus net schlau.

Standort: Schattenlaub Dickicht , nördlich von Skingard.
FPS: 15-20  (unspielbar so ruckelt das)

System: A64 3700+, Gf 7800GT, 2GB Ram. 

84.25 Betatreiber von Nvidia half nix, "max performance" setting im Treiber menu auch nicht. 
Alles ingame LOW stelllen: 24 FPS 
In Städten läufts aber besser, aber außerhalb *graus*   

Weiß nicht mehr weiter mit dem Game, sonst mit keinem (SuM2 , BF2, WoW) Probleme....

gruß
Hype


----------



## Rey-619 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz beim Quest "Eine unerwartete Reise"*



			
				HYPE am 02.04.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab immer noch derbste Performanceprobleme bei dem Game, ich werd daraus net schlau.
> 
> Standort: Schattenlaub Dickicht , nördlich von Skingard.
> FPS: 15-20  (unspielbar so ruckelt das)
> ...



Haste diesen Thread auch durchgelesen? Massig Ini. Änderungen beheben das Problem.


----------



## HYPE (3. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz beim Quest "Eine unerwartete Reise"*



			
				Rey-619 am 02.04.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> HYPE am 02.04.2006 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab oben schonmal gepostet ^^ 
Und diese Ini-Änderungen kenn ich nich sry.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (3. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz beim Quest "Eine unerwartete Reise"*



			
				HYPE am 03.04.2006 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 02.04.2006 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast Du mal das ausprobiert?

http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396

verbessert jetzt auch die Performance...hoff ich doch


----------



## Grillmeister (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Deepfall am 02.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also solangsam verliere ich das vertrauen in Bethesda und co. Schaut euch ma diese Mods an   Sie verbessern ungemein die Texturen in der weite ^^ Genau das was ich solange gesucht habe ^^ Also viel spass
> 
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328524
> 
> ...



beide texturenpackete ins data verzeichniss extrahiert - trotzdem gleiche schwammige texturen - was mich stutzig macht: bei mir im Data Verzeichniss gibts gar keinen Textures Ordner    was mach ich falsch - wo muss das texturenpacket hin?


----------



## Rey-619 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Grillmeister am 03.04.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 02.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Musst du selber den Ornder erstellen...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Grillmeister am 03.04.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 02.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mitunter kommt es vor, dass er die entfernten Gebiete noch nicht geladen hat, bei mir "poppt" des dann beim nächsten "Gebiet laden..." auf. Es ist immernoch nicht das wahre, aber es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ^^

Zu den Blackscreens: 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. 1. Wenn er auftaucht "ESC" und im Menü dann ALT - TABULATOR, um zu Windows zurückzukehren und dann wieder Oblivion anklicken (Taskleiste) 
2. HDR ausschalten und auf Bloom zurückgreifen. Es scheint einzig und allein daran zu liegen.


----------



## Grillmeister (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Rey-619 am 03.04.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Grillmeister am 03.04.2006 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schon klar .. mich wunderts nur - hab mir gedacht die alten texturen werden mit neuen überschrieben oder so ähnlich - scheinbar nicht ..


----------



## shimmyrot (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

ich hätte nicht gedacht, was bessere texturen ausmachen .... ich dachte immer die schwammigen texturen wären nicht so schlimm, aber mit dem fix hat man wirklich ein viel besseres spielgefühl und das nur für ca. 8-10 sekunden längere ladezeiten (bei mir)


----------



## Natschlaus (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*

Hi,
da mich die "Sachentragenbegränzung" total nervt wollt ich fragen ob ich das mit einem Cheat oder ähnlichem deaktivieren kann(das man unendlich viele Gegenstände tragen kann). Weiß da jemand was?
Danke, wakKa


----------



## Rey-619 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Schönere Texturen in Oblivion !!!!*



			
				Wakka am 03.04.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da mich die "Sachentragenbegränzung" total nervt wollt ich fragen ob ich das mit einem Cheat oder ähnlichem deaktivieren kann(das man unendlich viele Gegenstände tragen kann). Weiß da jemand was?
> Danke, wakKa




Japs, solche Mods gibts auch schon. Schau mal unter dieser Seite nach, dort gibts es schon über 200 Mods für Oblivion:

http://www.tessource.net/files/


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2006)

*Sound-Fix für Oblivion!*

Bei Oblivion führen anscheinend einige Soundkarten zu Problemen bzw. Spielabstürzen, besonders Creative XFire-Soundkarten sollen davon betroffen sein. Dafür gibt es jetzt auch einen Fix der dieses Problem lösen soll:

http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=572


----------



## Neil42 (4. April 2006)

*Tuningerfahrungen (6800 GT SLI, 3500 AMD)*

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten sieben Tage habe ich mich durch diverse Foren gekämpft (sehr zu empfehlen: tewakingguides.com - weniger Spam und sinnbefreite Posts, morgen soll dort ein umfangreicher Technik-Guide zu Oblivion erscheinen), um Einstellungen zu finden, mit denen ich dieses wirklich tolle Spiel möglichst optimal geniessen kann.

Vorneweg: Ich spiele in 1280 * 1024; HDR on; V-Synch off; volle Entfernungsdistanz (distant Lands on, distant objects on
); kein Anisotropes Filtering; Ausblendung von Bäumen, Items, Objects und Gras auf 1/2, Interior Shadows etwa auf 1/4, Exterior shadows zweitkleinster Wert (so das- meistens - nur der eigene Schatten erzeugt wird), Tree Canopy Shaows on, Self Shadows und Shados on Grass off, hochqualitatives Wasser (alles auf max.), Blut hoch, Specular Distance auf 1/2. Zudem sind insb. Grass- und Treedetails reduziert (s. unten), dafür aber Mods für besseres Wasser und schärfere Entfernungstexturen installiert (s. unten).

Ich spiel das das ganze auf einem Athlon 3500 mit 2 Geforce 6800 GT SLI. Mainborad ist das Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe und es sind 2 GB Dual Channel Ram im Einsatz (400). Sound ist lediglich onboard (Realtek AC 97). Die Grafikkarten werden jeweils von einem Zalman VF 700-CU gekühlt und sind auf 407/1110 hochgetaktet (default 350/1000).

Mittlerweile läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig, wobei die Frame Rate natürlich situationsbedingt erheblich schwankt. Durch dichte Wälder kann ich mit den unten genannten Einstellungen mit ca. 20 bis 40 Frames laufen, wobei der Schnitt tatsächlich bei über 30 Frames liegt, was für mein Empfinden sehr angenehm ist. Kämpfe gegen einen Gegner im Wald laufen immer noch Konstant mit über 20, manchmal bis zu 30 Frames. Mit drei Gegnern im Wald vor einem Oblivionportal gehts es dann aber runter auf ca. 15 bis 20 Frames, was spürbares Ruckeln bedeutet, aber immmer noch spielbar ist. Städe liegen auch bei vielen NSC auf dem Bildschirm immer über 20, meist deutlich höher. Dungeons stellen die geringsten Probleme dar, hier ist eher der Bereich um 40+ Frames die Durchschnittsrate. Soviel zu dem was Ende als Egebnis rauskommt.

Beim Messen der Performance mit FRAPS bzw ^+tdt (Konsolenbefehl) ist mir aufgefallen, das sobald ich das Videomenue aufrufe und dieses dann wieder verlasse, auch ohne etwas zu ändern, die Frame Rate sofort um ca. 25 % einbricht. Ein sehr merkwürdiger Effekt, der das Tweaken für mich erheblich erschwert hat. Ist auf meinem System konstant reproduzierbar. Tritt auch oft auf, wenn ich zunächst mit einem Spielstand spiele und dann einen anderen lade.

Nun zu den meiner Meinung nach sinnvollen Verbesserungen, unterteilt nach Performance- und Qualitätsverbesserungen.

I. Performancesteigerung

1. Beta-Treiber 84.25 von Nvidia vom 22.03.2006

Dieser Treiber liefert für mich eine gute Performance, wobei ich jedoch die nachstehenden Modifikationen vorgenommen habe.

a. Hohe Leistung Einstellen

Im Treiber (ich gehe mal davon aus ihr kennt den jeweiligen Pfad) Hohe Leistung einstellen.

b. Antialisasing auf off

Zudem Anti-Aliasing von anwendungsgesteuert auf off.

c. Vertical Synch auf off

Vertical Snych auf off (sehr wichtig, zudem in Oblivions Settings selbst deaktivieren).

d. Für SLI-Nutzer: Alternate Frame Rendering (AFR)

Dies ist eine entscheidende Einstellung für SLI-Nutzer, die anderen Render Modi haben bis auf das etwa vergleichbare AFR 2 lediglich die gleiche Performance erzielt wie eine einzelne Grafikkarte. MIT AFR gibt es bei mir dagegen Leistungssteigerungen zwischen 25 % und 50 %.

e. Coolbits: Max. Bilder im Voraus 0

Durch die Installation Coolbits wird im Treiber die Option Max. Bilder im Voraus Rendern freigeschaltet. Diesen Wert von 3 auf 0 herabsenken. Hat bei mir für flüssigeres Spielen gesorgt.

2. Ini-Settings (unter eigene dateien/my games/Oblivion)

a. Gras
Der Performancefresser in den Außenarealen schlechthin. Die untere Einstellung sorgen für weniger dichte Grasfelder 80 bis 200, je höher desto weniger dicht)

iMinGrassSize=150

b. BäumeDies bewirkt mehr "geklonte" Bäume und etwas weniger intensive Tree Shadows, fällt mir nicht wirklich auf, hat aber einen deutlich spürbaren Effekt:

iTreeClonesAllowed=4
iCanopyShadowScale=768
fLODTreeMipMapLODBias=0.0000
fLocalTreeMipMapLODBias=0.0000

c. Prelaodsize

Der unten genannte Wert hat sich bei mir als am besten herausgestellt:

iPreloadSizeLimit=52428800

d. Mods

Der folgende Mod ist zu finden unter http://www.elderscrolls.c... und reduziert nochmals die Rechenlast, die durch das Gras in Anspruch genommen wird, wobei er m.E. sogar noch besser aussieht.

Short Grass

II. Qualitätsverbesserungen

1. Wasser

Die folgenden Werte sorgen für sehr schön spiegelndes und im Randbereich transparenteres Wasser

bUseWaterReflectionsMisc=1
bUseWaterReflectionsStatics=1
bUseWaterReflectionsTrees=1
bUseWaterReflectionsActors=1
uDepthRange=175

*2. Mods

Folgende Mods (zu finden im Oblivion-Forum in der Mod-Rubrik oder vermutlich auch auf den meisten Fansiten). Am besten ist m.E. der folgende Thread, der eine gute Übersicht bietet: http://www.elderscrolls.c... Inwieweit die Mods mit der deutschen Version funktionieren, weiss ich allerdings nicht, da ich die US-Version verwende.

Landscape LOD Texture Replacement v1.0 - bessere Entfernungstexturen
LOD Normal Map Replacement Mod v1.0 - bessere Entfernungstexturen
Vanity Camera Smoother v1 - Außenansichtskamera verbessert (bei Kamerafahrten um den Charakter)
Chase Camera Mod - Au0enansihctskamera verbessert
Besseres Wasser

Ich hoffe, dies hilft Euch ein bisschen weiter und wünsche allen weiterhin viel Spass mit diesem Ausnahmespiel. *


----------



## Rey-619 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Tuningerfahrungen (6800 GT SLI, 3500 AMD)*



			
				Neil42 am 04.04.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die letzten sieben Tage habe ich mich durch diverse Foren gekämpft (sehr zu empfehlen: tewakingguides.com - weniger Spam und sinnbefreite Posts, morgen soll dort ein umfangreicher Technik-Guide zu Oblivion erscheinen), um Einstellungen zu finden, mit denen ich dieses wirklich tolle Spiel möglichst optimal geniessen kann.
> 
> ...


*

Ja Danke, interessant zu sehen, wie es sich doch bei vielen spielbar machen lässt. Hab ca. die gleichen Settings wie du vorher auch schon eingestellt, ein bisschn höher vielleicht. Klar, RICHTIG flüssig (das ganze Spiel über), aber bei mir gehts es fast nie mehr unter die 20 FPS... Meistens liegt es zwischen 30 - 100 FPS*


----------



## mmcc0810 (4. April 2006)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*

hi all,

also da ich nun leider ziemliche Probleme habe das Spiel anständig (dh.: ohne Abstürze, graphisch halbwegs ansehlich, keine träge Steuerung) zu bewältigen (wobei es bei mir anfangs, aufgrund einiger Tips von Euch, recht gut lief) bin ich am überlegen mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen.

Es soll eine Saphire X800 GTO 265 MB sein.
Bis vorgestern war ich noch wildentschlossen mir diese Karte zu kaufen, jetzt zweifel ich aber daran da ich in diesem und anderen Foren gelesen habe dass sogar mit High End Gafikkarten Probleme auftreten.

1) Was haltet ihr von dieser Graka?
2) Wie schauts mit meinem Prozessor aus, bremst dieser die Leistung der Graka?
2) Findet ihr es nicht schade das ein Spiel entwickelt wird das so / zu hohe Anforderungen an das Sys hat.


----------



## Rey-619 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				mmcc0810 am 04.04.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> also da ich nun leider ziemliche Probleme habe das Spiel anständig (dh.: ohne Abstürze, graphisch halbwegs ansehlich, keine träge Steuerung) zu bewältigen (wobei es bei mir anfangs, aufgrund einiger Tips von Euch, recht gut lief) bin ich am überlegen mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen.
> 
> ...



Also die Karte wird dir schon weiterhelfen als deine Alte, aber trotzdem würd ich dann ein bissl mehr investieren, damit du auch für die zukünftige Spiele gut gerüstet bist. Und ja, es ist schade, as Oblivion so schlecht programmiert wurde, aber mit den Ini. Tweaks kann man es doch relativ gut spielen.


----------



## GorrestFump (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*

So für die mit älteren Grafikkarten oder auch dies auf nem Laptop spielen wollen:

Ich habs jetzt auf meinem Laptop längere zeit gespielt (bzw. "spielen müssen") und bin über die performance erstaunt:

Einstellungen:

800x600; 2xAA, 4:1 AF, no vsync

Gesamtqualität: High
Bloom aktiviert
laubschatten an, restliche Schatten aus
Bäume: ziemlich genau in der mitte
ansonsten: alles auf high (auch gras)
Details in der Ferne: aus (Bäume, Objekte) (etwas schade aber guter boost)
Grassdensity: 200 (das gras ist zwar dünn gesäht, aber ausreichend vorhanden, auch in der ferne, da der Regler ganz rechts)

Resultat:
aussen: minimum 15fps, maximum 30 -> gut spielbar, sieht gut aus
innen: minimum 25fps, maximum 40 -> gut spielbar, sieht gut aus

Abstürze:
Sowohl auf meinem Desktop als auch auf meinem Laptop waren diese weg nachdem ich ein codec-pack deinstalliert habe.
Danach lief es auf beiden auchendlich spielbar, da die ständigen "Soundnachladeruckler" beim Kampf und auch sonst nicht mehr auftreten.

Laptop:
PIV 3Ghz
1GB RAM
Radeon 9700
(GPU:486Mhz; RAM: 243MHZ) 64MB(!) VRAM, 

Fazit:
Vor allem hat mich erstaund dass die Spielbarkeit beim umstellen der Grafikqualität von medium auf high nicht gelitten hat, es dafür aber viel besser aussieht. 
800x600 mit 2xAA läuft hier besser als 1024x768 ohne AA.
Ein großes Problem waren die Kämpfe, da die sehr ruckelten.
Der Tipp mit dem Codec deinstallieren war der Clou.
Um gut kämpfen zu können reichen noch 15fps!

Es läuft auch mit 64MB Grakaspeicher sehr gut...

Frage:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gibts schon eine Lösung für den ständig blinkenden Schwertarm?
Das Problem wurde mal angesprochen und tritt auch bei mir mit dem Laptop auf... (ATI - Problem?)


----------



## supergroby666 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*

hi leutz 

habe bei Oblivion folgendes Problem: es läuft auf mittleren deteils und 2x Antializing und 1024 äußerst flüssig nur wenn sich gegner herbei zaubern, beim sterben so eine rote auraverbreiten und ich vor obliviontoren stehe, sowie bei zaubern die mich umgeben (zb Cameleon), also kurz gesagt allen intensieveren Zaubern ruckt es dermassen! ich habe schon alle Grafikeinstellung umgestellt und nichts habt geholfen. Habe nen 3000+64 unf 1gbb Ram und ne 9800Pro. eventuell könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## Phade (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*

@RoTTeN1234: Danke, das werde ich ausprobiere, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe. Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
Das Komische ist doch, dass es stunden- und tagelang problemlos lief und plötzlich alle paar Sekunden die Blackscreens auftauchen. Wieso sollte HDR also plötzlich die Probleme verursachen?

Hat jemand, der auch Probleme mit den Blackscreens hat, Zeit, das mal auszuprobieren? Wüsste gern, ob das Problem damit "gelöst" (will eigentlich nicht auf HDR verzichten!) werden kann?


----------



## Auron555 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				supergroby666 am 04.04.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz
> 
> habe bei Oblivion folgendes Problem: es läuft auf mittleren deteils und 2x Antializing und 1024 äußerst flüssig nur wenn sich gegner herbei zaubern, beim sterben so eine rote auraverbreiten und ich vor obliviontoren stehe, sowie bei zaubern die mich umgeben (zb Cameleon), also kurz gesagt allen intensieveren Zaubern ruckt es dermassen! ich habe schon alle Grafikeinstellung umgestellt und nichts habt geholfen. Habe nen 3000+64 unf 1gbb Ram und ne 9800Pro. eventuell könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen!




Das Problem ist einfach dein System und die hohen Vorraussetzungen mehr nicht.
Zum einen ist die CPU (ich habs sie ja auch) nicht mehr die neuste, und da NPCs hauptsächlich von der CPU geladen(bzw verarbeitet...) werden ruckelts, wenn Gegner auftauchen. Das andere Problem ist der Speicher deiner GK. 128MB sind für heutige Spiele einfach zu wenig, weshalb es bei Spielen wie Oblivion oä häufig zu Rucklern kommt. Antialiasing fordert deiner Karte auch einiges ab, also schalte es lieber ab. 1024 muss auch nicht unbedingt sein, spiel auf 800x600, das sollte reichen!!


----------



## Leatherface96 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				Phade am 04.04.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @RoTTeN1234: Danke, das werde ich ausprobiere, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe. Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> Das Komische ist doch, dass es stunden- und tagelang problemlos lief und plötzlich alle paar Sekunden die Blackscreens auftauchen. Wieso sollte HDR also plötzlich die Probleme verursachen?
> 
> Hat jemand, der auch Probleme mit den Blackscreens hat, Zeit, das mal auszuprobieren? Wüsste gern, ob das Problem damit "gelöst" (will eigentlich nicht auf HDR verzichten!) werden kann?



hatte auch auf einmal Blackscreens und Abstürze zum Desktop und das nach 10 Stunden Spielzeit und das ohne abstürze und auf einmahl alle paar minuten abgestürzt bis ich merkte das ich vorher PES 5 gezockt hab und das mit Gamepad also rausgezogen und ausprobiert und es stürzt nicht mehr ab (2 Stunden getestet), hoffe das hilft.

MFG Leatherface96


----------



## Laotse2010 (5. April 2006)

*[The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Hallo!

Ich habe grosse Probleme mit der Steuerung. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, das ich sehr schlecht mit der WASD-Steuerung klar komme, ärgert mich immer wieder meine Microsoft Intellimouse. Die ist so intelligent, das sie mir während des Spielens ständig einen niedrigen Ladezustand meldet (was aber nicht  der Fall ist).  Laut Hilfe-Option ist das eine Übertragungsproblem. Hab auch schon die Frequenz gewechselt, ohne Erfolg.

Durch diese Meldung springe ich ständig aus Tamriel  zurück ins Windows.  Das  ist in sofern ärgerlich, das mir Oblivion dann abschmiert, wenn ich zurückspringe.

Deshalb habe ich mir vor zwei Tagen das XBOX 360 Pad von Microsoft zugelegt. Ganz schön blind. Denn die Gamepad-Steuerung lässt sich nicht vernünftig einrichten. Kaum bin ich einmal vorwärts gelaufen krieche ich nur noch in Zeitlupe über meine Opfer hinweg.

Wird von Oblivion kein Pad unterstützt?

Weiss da jemand Rat? Ohne das ich mir ne neue Maus kaufen muss...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rey-619 (5. April 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

Mit ist aufgefallen, dass das Spiel bei manchen Zaubersprüchen abstürzt. So war ich grad beim Schrein der Mythischen Morgenröte und hab die Mitglieder bekämpft. Dann setzen sie einen Zauberspruch ein, wo es kurz Rot auflimmert bei denen und dann stürtzt das Spiel ab, immer und immer wieder. Das Problem hatte ich auch im Kanal beim Treffen wegen der Bücher. Wodran kann dies liegen?


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2006)

*Landscape LOD-Problem*

Diese Datei sollte doch bewirken, dass die Texturen besser werden, nicht?
Ich habe mir das ganze runtergeladen und habe die Dateien dann entpackt.
Und zwar in den Ordner "data". Also hab ich dort nen neuen Ordner mit "Textures", der dann "Landscapelod" enthält.

Aber ich seh absolut keine Verbesserung.
Mein Sys:
AMD ATHLON 64 3500+
SAPPHIRE Radeon X800 XL Ultimate Edition 256MB
mit 2GB ram
das sollte doch schon reichen für höhere Texuren, oder nicht?

Merci


----------



## Rey-619 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				McDrake am 05.04.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Datei sollte doch bewirken, dass die Texturen besser werden, nicht?
> Ich habe mir das ganze runtergeladen und habe die Dateien dann entpackt.
> Und zwar in den Ordner "data". Also hab ich dort nen neuen Ordner mit "Textures", der dann "Landscapelod" enthält.
> 
> ...



Data, Textures, LandscapeLOD, Generated ... dann da rein


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				Rey-619 am 05.04.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Data, Textures, LandscapeLOD, Generated ... dann da rein



Da sind sie auch drin ( http://www.mcdrake.com/images/obli.jpg )
Trotzdem hab ich immer noch die vermatschten Texturen am Hang in der Entfernung


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				Phade am 04.04.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @RoTTeN1234: Danke, das werde ich ausprobiere, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe. Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> Das Komische ist doch, dass es stunden- und tagelang problemlos lief und plötzlich alle paar Sekunden die Blackscreens auftauchen. Wieso sollte HDR also plötzlich die Probleme verursachen?
> 
> Hat jemand, der auch Probleme mit den Blackscreens hat, Zeit, das mal auszuprobieren? Wüsste gern, ob das Problem damit "gelöst" (will eigentlich nicht auf HDR verzichten!) werden kann?




Jop, die Quelle sind mehrere Threads im englischen Forum, schwer die alle rauszusuchen bei dem wirrwarr dort (die kennen den Begriff Unterforen nicht so wirklich ^^) Gefixt ist das Problem leider nicht dadurch. Es taucht auch bei mir dann immer wieder auf. Und ähnlich wie bei dir, hab ich auch ca 17 Stunden gespielt ohne ein Problem. Gestern hab ich auch den Blackscreen erst nach 4 Stunden dauerzocken bekommen... sehr komisch. Aber immerhin zieht Bethesda einen Patch in Erwägung.... Allein für diese Aussage soltle es Punktabzug hageln ^^


----------



## Rey-619 (5. April 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Rey-619 am 05.04.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ist aufgefallen, dass das Spiel bei manchen Zaubersprüchen abstürzt. So war ich grad beim Schrein der Mythischen Morgenröte und hab die Mitglieder bekämpft. Dann setzen sie einen Zauberspruch ein, wo es kurz Rot auflimmert bei denen und dann stürtzt das Spiel ab, immer und immer wieder. Das Problem hatte ich auch im Kanal beim Treffen wegen der Bücher. Wodran kann dies liegen?




So, habs selber rausgefunden. In der Ini. Datei darf man bFixFaceNormals=0 nicht auf 1 setzen, dann stürtzt es bei Verwandlungen zum Absturz. Wenn man den Wert auf 1 ändert, sahen die Eigenschatten aber erheblich besser aus.


----------



## Matao (5. April 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*

So Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem. Oblivion stüzt immer ab, sobald ich in die Nähe einer Stadt komme, sprich mich im Umkreis von ca. 10m von einer Stadt bewege und die Meldung loading area kommt. Ich kann auch nicht normal aus einer Stadt raus gehen ohne, dass das Spiel auch hier abstürzt. Auch wenn ich in die Ställe vor den Städten ( ich glaube das sind Ställe war ja noch nie da ) gehen möchte stürzt es ab, auch mit Fast Travel. Fazit ich komme von außen nicht in eine Stadt ohne Fast Travel. Hier mein System :
AMD X2 4200
X1800XT 512
1Gg Crucial


----------



## Nixup (5. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				McDrake am 05.04.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 05.04.2006 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist ganz einfach! Du benötigst 2 verschiedene Mods, die quasi aufeinander aufbauen! Du wirst wohl nur den einen haben!
Hab das Spiel seit 2 Tagen und bin überglücklich damit!
Es läuft, keine Abstürze! Dank zahlreicher Patches, die ich schon im Vorfeld gesammelt hab, kann ich Oblivion genießen!

Es läuft zwar nicht auf maximalen Details, aber auf sehr hohen....

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Mod, die dieses lästige "Bereich wird geladen" entfernt... wusste damit vorher nix anzufangen und dachte ich brauchs nich ^^


----------



## Rey-619 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				Nixup am 05.04.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 05.04.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe  Der Satz verhaut einfach die wunderschöne Atmosphäre. Hast den Patch schon? Oder weißt du nicht, wo du den downloaden kannst? Schau sonst mal hier nach: http://www.tessource.net/files/


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				Nixup am 05.04.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ganz einfach! Du benötigst 2 verschiedene Mods, die quasi aufeinander aufbauen! Du wirst wohl nur den einen haben!
> Hab das Spiel seit 2 Tagen und bin überglücklich damit!
> Es läuft, keine Abstürze! Dank zahlreicher Patches, die ich schon im Vorfeld gesammelt hab, kann ich Oblivion genießen!



Ich habe 48 Dateien in dem Ordner (das eine wat "LODNMR", das andere "Landscape_LOD_Texture_Replacement")

Was fehlt denn da nocht??


----------



## Nixup (6. April 2006)

*AW: Landscape LOD-Problem*



			
				McDrake am 06.04.2006 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nixup am 05.04.2006 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, also 48 Dateien hab ich auch drin und ansonsten hab ich keine Mod mehr, die etwas an der Grafik verbessert! Liegt vielleicht am HDR? Das hab ich nämlich an! Also bei mir sieht es genau so wie auf gezeigten Bildern!
Sichtweite natürlich ganz hoch! Was mir nur gestern einmal aufgefallen ist, dass ein winziger Teil noch Match war und als ich näher gekommen bin, wurde der Bereich dann auch schon geladen....

Weiß nich was bei dir dann der Fehler ist!

@ Ray-619: Der Satz nervt wirklich, ich such die Mod jetz...


----------



## Phade (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



> RoTTeN1234
> Jop, die Quelle sind mehrere Threads im englischen Forum, schwer die alle rauszusuchen bei dem wirrwarr dort (die kennen den Begriff Unterforen nicht so wirklich ^^) Gefixt ist das Problem leider nicht dadurch. Es taucht auch bei mir dann immer wieder auf. Und ähnlich wie bei dir, hab ich auch ca 17 Stunden gespielt ohne ein Problem. Gestern hab ich auch den Blackscreen erst nach 4 Stunden dauerzocken bekommen... sehr komisch. Aber immerhin zieht Bethesda einen Patch in Erwägung.... Allein für diese Aussage soltle es Punktabzug hageln ^^



Naja, trotzdem nochmal * danke * für die Hilfe. Ich werde erst morgen Nachmittag Zeit finden, das mal auszuprobieren. 
Auf den Patch werde ich allerdings nicht warten, weil ich schon ziemlich fortgeschritten bin und langsam wissen möchte, wie es ausgeht 



Spoiler



vermutlich gut


----------



## Nixup (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*

Hi!

Also wenn jemand ne Mod hat mit deren Hilfe man dieses "Bereich wird geladen" wegbekommt, möge es mir bitte sagen ^^ !

Ich dachte ich hab mal sowas gesehen, aber mittlerweile gibt es so viele Mods, da sucht man ewig! Gibt es sowas? Hats jemand? 

Danke!


----------



## Rey-619 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				Nixup am 06.04.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Also wenn jemand ne Mod hat mit deren Hilfe man dieses "Bereich wird geladen" wegbekommt, möge es mir bitte sagen ^^ !
> 
> ...



Ühm, ich hab den schon, hab den von dieser Seite: http://www.tessource.net/files/

Aber wo der genau ist, weiß ich nicht, musst suchen. Das geht da noch Alphabet, und ich glaub der Mod hieß "No More Annoying Messages"

EDIT: HIER HAST DU IHN: http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=1846


----------



## Nixup (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				Rey-619 am 06.04.2006 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nixup am 06.04.2006 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Gott   !!!

Danke, danke! Endlich, jetzt ist das Spiel perfekt


----------



## Rey-619 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Oblivion?*



			
				Nixup am 06.04.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rey-619 am 06.04.2006 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, ich weiß


----------



## Laotse2010 (6. April 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				Laotse2010 am 05.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb habe ich mir vor zwei Tagen das XBOX 360 Pad von Microsoft zugelegt. Ganz schön blind. Denn die Gamepad-Steuerung lässt sich nicht vernünftig einrichten. Kaum bin ich einmal vorwärts gelaufen krieche ich nur noch in Zeitlupe über meine Opfer hinweg.
> 
> Wird von Oblivion kein Pad unterstützt?
> 
> ...





Hab selber etwas gefunden auf theelderscrolls.com:

Game Pad Functionality

Although the PC version of Oblivion handles best when played with a keyboard and mouse, it is possible to play the game with an assortment of game pads as well. Due to the variance in these game pads, it may be necessary to make a few changes to the Oblivion.ini file located in My Documents\\My Games\\Oblivion. Below is a list of the settings that can be changed to make a Xbox 360 controller attached to a PC, function better with Oblivion. It should be noted however, that because the PC version of the game was optimized to play with a keyboard and mouse, the experience will NOT be the same, as using a 360 controller on the Xbox 360 version of the game. Additionally, these settings can be applied to other game pads, but the values represented may need to be tweaked further. Finally, the mapping of the buttons will need to be determined when entering the game, and can be changed in Options - Controls, from the Main Menu - Do NOT map the directional controls (Forward, Backward, Left, Right), as this will overwrite certain changes made in the Oblivion.ini file.

These are the default settings in the Oblivion.ini:
;X = 1, Y = 2, Z = 3, XRot = 4, YRot = 5, ZRot = 6
iJoystickMoveFrontBack=2
iJoystickMoveLeftRight=1
fJoystickMoveFBMult=1.0000
fJoystickMoveLRMult=1.0000
iJoystickLookUpDown=6
iJoystickLookLeftRight=3
fJoystickLookUDMult=0.0020
fJoystickLookLRMult=0.0020

Change to these values to get better functionality from a 360 game pad connected to a PC.
;X = 1, Y = 2, Z = 3, XRot = 4, YRot = 5, ZRot = 6
iJoystickMoveFrontBack=2
iJoystickMoveLeftRight=1
fJoystickMoveFBMult=2.0000
fJoystickMoveLRMult=2.0000
iJoystickLookUpDown=5
iJoystickLookLeftRight=4
fJoystickLookUDMult=0.7500
fJoystickLookLRMult=0.7500

Make sure the settings are saved. Note, changes to the Oblivion.ini file will not be saved if Oblivion is running when the changes are made.


----------



## assman (7. April 2006)

*Spiel friert ein beim öffnen von Türen*

Hab ein grosses Problem:

Als ich gestern wieder weiterspielen wollte, frierte das Spiel ein sobald ich irgendwo einen Raum betreten wollte und dadurch das Spiel laden musste. Hab bisher keine probleme gehabt und das Spiel läuft super flüssig. Hat hier irgendwer ahnung, was es sein könnte, bzw. was ich machen soll.


----------



## HanFred (7. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel friert ein beim öffnen von Türen*



			
				assman am 07.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein grosses Problem:
> 
> Als ich gestern wieder weiterspielen wollte, frierte das Spiel ein sobald ich irgendwo einen Raum betreten wollte und dadurch das Spiel laden musste. Hab bisher keine probleme gehabt und das Spiel läuft super flüssig. Hat hier irgendwer ahnung, was es sein könnte, bzw. was ich machen soll.


bei mirhat das resetten der INI geholfen. will heissen:ich hab sie gelöscht (umbenannt), das spiel die grafikeinstellungen neu berechnen lassen und hatte von da an keine abstürze mehr... oder kaum noch welche. vorher hatte ich reproduzierbare, z.b. bestimmte rüstungsteile wollten nicht abgenommen werden,w eder von mir noch von gegnern, jedesmal crash to desktop. jetzt ist das wieder i.o.


----------



## Genis (7. April 2006)

*AW: Spiel friert ein beim öffnen von Türen*

Ihr würdets mir nicht glauben, ich hab etz für die Magiergilde in Skingrad den Erthor eingesammelt und zurückgebracht. Soweit so gut. Ich hab ihn dort abgeladen und machte mich auf in die nächsten Städte, um endlich weiterzukommen. Als ich in Bruma ein Haus betrat merkte ich plötzlich, dass Erthor immernoch hinter mir herrennt. Ich krieg den Kerl nimmer wech!!! Der rennt mir hinterher, aber nur in Häusern, außerhalb ist er nicht anwesend, ich kann gar nix mehr stehlen! Und Tamriel von ihm zu erlösen ist auch nicht möglich, da er ja Krone -> unsterblich ist! Ich krieg ihn einfach nicht weg, habs auch schon über Konsole versucht, ging aber auch nix.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich den Fehler wegkriege (nein, ich kann ihm nicht sagen "Warte", da ist nur das Kreuz, keine Auswahl)

Bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für eine Antwort

PS: Lasst euch Zeit, bin 2 Wochen von Erthor verschont, da Urlaub in Amerika


----------



## tom (8. April 2006)

*AW: POV des Charakters*



			
				dab2212 am 24.03.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind Bretonen Zwerge? Habe leider noch keinen anderen Charakter ausprobiert, aber manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, ich spiele ne Schlange, die sich durchs Gras windet
> 
> Ist das jetzt charakterspezifisch? Oder haben alle Rassen die selbe Sichthöhe?


Schalte doch mal auf Verfolgerperspektive, dann siehst du, wer du bist und wie du dich bewegst.
Du kannst mit dem Mausrad auch zoomen!
Ich spiele nur so.
Ich schalte nur zum Durchsuchen auf Ego-Perspektive.


----------



## tom (8. April 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				GorrestFump am 24.03.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 24.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also dein statement ist ja sowas von widerspruechlich.
Irgendwo in der Mitte sagst du dass das Spiel dein System auf "ultra high" eingestuft hat, und fragst wie man das niedriger stellen kann.
Am Anfang sprichst du aber von sehr niedrigen Einstellungen.
Und wenn bei Dir die Baeume "einpoppen", dann hast Du ganz einfach die weitsicht fuer Baeume auf niedrig gestellt.
Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
"Ultra High" kann ich Dir, und sicher auch viele andere hier, absolut nicht glauben.
Du hast  fuer Oblivion zu wenig GHz(ein Athlon 3700+ hat ungefaehr 2, 5), Du hast fuer Oblivion zu wenig Ram und Deine Graka ist auch schon wieder veraltet.(so aergerlich das auch sein mag)
Mein System hat einiges mehr zu bieten, und wurde mit mittel eingestuft.
Ich spiele trotzdem mit 1024x786 mit bloom und alles auf max distance, und habe leichte Ruckler, die auch bei den niedrigen Aufloesungen auftraten.
Das nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf, fuer die grandiose Sicht.
Ich denke mit deinem Sytem kannst Du 800x600 Aufloesung (oder sogar niedriger) fluessig, mit allen effects spielen.
Zu deinen Abstuerzen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch manchmal welche habe......sogar Rechnerabschaltung!
Ich denke das hat mit Ueberhitzung zu tun.
Ich brauche fuer Oblivion wohl bessere Kuehler........Trockeneis?


----------



## tom (8. April 2006)

*AW: Bug? Rattenquest nicht lösbar, Frau nicht ansprechbar*



			
				ParaPlayer am 24.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich war vorhin mal wieder nen bisschen unterwegs und hab mir gedacht mal in die Kämpfergilde in Alvion einzutreten, dass ich nen bisschen was zu tun bekomme.
> Hat auch so weit funktioniert. Ich soll einer Frau helfen, die offenbar ein paar Ratten zuviel im Keller hat, helfen. Diese Frau finde ich auch, sitzend auf einer Bank. Nur kann ich sooft die Leertaste drücken wie ich will; die Frau lässt sich einfach nicht ansprechen. Schon das erste Nebenquest ist damit unlösbar, ein Aufsteigen in der Hierarchie der Gilde unmöglich.
> Hat jemand das selbe Porblem oder weiß einer ne Lösung?
> ...


Diese Frau im ersten Stock habe ich erst gefunden und ansprechen koennen nachdem ich in ihrem Keller war, und alle Ratten gekillt hatte.
Dann stellt sich naemlich heraus..............


----------



## Killtech (8. April 2006)

*Bug: Finale Diebesgilden-Quest - Das ultimative Ding*

Tach,

heute bin ich leider Opfer eines bösartigen Bugs geworden. 

Ich bin bei der letzten Diebesgilden-Quest "Das ultimative Ding" angekommen. Hab mich durch sämtliche Abwasserkanäle gekämpft, und bin nun in der Bibliothek der Alten, wo ich die Schriftrolle entgegen nehmen soll. Dazu soll man sich ja auf den Lesestuhl setzen, damit die blinden Mönche einen verwechseln und die Schriftrolle aushändigen. Gesagt, getan. Jedoch läuft dabei irgendetwas schief. Es passiert immer nur eines der beiden folgenden Dinge:

a) Ich setze mich auf den Stuhl, und ein Mönch von oben kommt die Treppe runter und stellt sich vor mich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass jetzt irgendeine Aktion ausgelöst werden sollte, wo einem die Schriftrolle überreicht wird. Jedoch tut sich absolut gar nichts. Egal wie lange ich warte, es ist tote Hose.

b) Das gleiche Szenario wie oben nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sobald ich mich hinsetze, die Mönche alarmiert werden und die Kampfmusik beginnt. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich keinem der Mönche auch nur ein Haar gekrümmt habe. Sie haben somit keinen Grund auf mich loszugehen. Entdeckt haben sie mich bis dahin auch nicht.

Ich habe schon herausfinden können, dass mehrere Leute das Problem bei dieser Quest hatten. Meine Frage ist nun, ob es irgendeinen Lösungsansatz gibt. Liegt die Schriftrolle irgendwo in einem Raum, und man kann sie über Umwege klauen? Gibt es irgendwelche Cheats, die einem die Schriftrolle ins Inventar zaubern, oder gar eine Möglichkeit die Quest erfolgreich abzuschließen? :o

Das Laden eines früheren Spielstandes steht nicht zur Debatte, da das letzte richtige Savegame ziemlich weit vor Beginn dieser Quest liegt. 

Für hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich dankbar... 

MfG, Killtech

*Edit: Das Problem hat sich durch Cheaten erledigt. Haben den Kollisionsabfrage deaktiviert, und bin durch die Wände durch zum Stuhl hin. Anschließend hat alles geklappt. Sehr merkwürdiger Bug, aber naja... *


----------



## urblockwest (8. April 2006)

*Problem mit ATI Raedon 9700, spiel friert ein*

Hi habe das Speil seit heute und ärgere mich nur mit technischen problemen.

während ich spiele komme ich einfach nach einiger zeit wieder auf den desktop. kann zwar den oblivion-task anklicken, doch dann kann ich mich nur im kreis drehen und sonst nix. wenn ich neu lade geht wieder alles. das problem tritt häufig, zT nach wenigen minuten auf. weiß nicht obs an meiner graka liegt, die ja älter ist... aber meine optionen sind schon stark heruntergeschraubt, also läuft und lädt es sonst flüssig.
liegt es daran, dass programme wie virenscanner usw im hintergrund laufen? oder ist das ein bekannter bug, gibts dazu schon nen patch.

wäre für hinweise oder besser einen patch sehr verbunden.

liebe grüße


----------



## daweed100 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit ATI Raedon 9700, spiel friert ein*

habe oblivion gerade nochmal neu installiert und den vorher kopierten Save Ordner wieder in den My Games/Oblivion kopiert.
WEnn ich den Spielstand jetzt laden will, kommt folgende Meldung:
"Dieser Spielstand beruht auf Inhalt, der nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Manche Objekte können nicht länger verfügbar sein."
Ich habe es nochmal neu installiert, weil ich den 0.14 Mod mit diversen Verbesserungen installieren wollte, was aber nicht geht, wenn vorher schon andere Mods installiert wurden. Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen?


----------



## olstyle (8. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit ATI Raedon 9700, spiel friert ein*



			
				daweed100 am 08.04.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> habe oblivion gerade nochmal neu installiert und den vorher kopierten Save Ordner wieder in den My Games/Oblivion kopiert.
> WEnn ich den Spielstand jetzt laden will, kommt folgende Meldung:
> "Dieser Spielstand beruht auf Inhalt, der nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Manche Objekte können nicht länger verfügbar sein."
> Ich habe es nochmal neu installiert, weil ich den 0.14 Mod mit diversen Verbesserungen installieren wollte, was aber nicht geht, wenn vorher schon andere Mods installiert wurden. Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen?


Der sagt doch nur dass du vorher einen Mod hattest der jetzt fehlt, kannst aber einfach auf weiter klicken.


----------



## Natschlaus (8. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit ATI Raedon 9700, spiel friert ein*



			
				urblockwest am 08.04.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi habe das Speil seit heute und ärgere mich nur mit technischen problemen.
> 
> während ich spiele komme ich einfach nach einiger zeit wieder auf den desktop. kann zwar den oblivion-task anklicken, doch dann kann ich mich nur im kreis drehen und sonst nix. wenn ich neu lade geht wieder alles. das problem tritt häufig, zT nach wenigen minuten auf. weiß nicht obs an meiner graka liegt, die ja älter ist... aber meine optionen sind schon stark heruntergeschraubt, also läuft und lädt es sonst flüssig.
> liegt es daran, dass programme wie virenscanner usw im hintergrund laufen? oder ist das ein bekannter bug, gibts dazu schon nen patch.
> ...



Schau mal ob zb Programm wie ICQ dich raushauen, denn wenn ich ins Windows gehe und dannach wieder ins Spiel, habe ich das gleiche Problem.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## major-dutch (9. April 2006)

*Kurios*

Auch in der englischen Version gibt es Lokalisierungsprobleme:
http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot102ja.jpg
Bisher bei 2 Quests (von ca. 40 aufgetreten)    --md


----------



## HanFred (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*



			
				major-dutch am 09.04.2006 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der englischen Version gibt es Lokalisierungsprobleme:
> http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot102ja.jpg
> Bisher bei 2 Quests (von ca. 40 aufgetreten)    --md


multiplugin vermute ich. will heissen, dass der fehelr eher in einem plugin ist, das vielleicht für die DV geschrieben wurde.


----------



## major-dutch (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*



			
				HanFred am 09.04.2006 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 09.04.2006 01:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Tat, ich habe ein PlugIn aktiv, allerdings sind da nur 4 Saetze auf deutsch enthalten (wenn man "TESCS/File Details" glauben schenken darf), die nichts mit den beiden Quests zu tun haben. Never mind.   --md


----------



## phily (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*

Hi zusammen,

hab zwar etliche Seiten in diesem Forum durchsucht und den BUG Report schon mitverfolgt aber nicht wirklich was gefunden das mir helfen könnte. Nachdem ich die ganze woche wegen Uni keine zeit zum zocken hatte,freute ich mich auf Sonntag.Als ich dann vorhin meinen Spielstand(nur etwa 6 Stunden) geladen hatte,bewegt sich meine figur einfach nicht mehr, wenn ich WASD drückte. Sie bewegt sich so langsam das man es kaum bemerkte,hab für geschätzte 10 meter bis zu einem zuvor erlegten Reh ne gute minute gebraucht. Der Schleichmodus ist geradezu rasant dagegen. Hab versucht die Tasten für gehen,immer laufen usw zu drücken, es passiert aber nicht wirklich etwas. Springen hingegen ist gar kein Problem,auch mein Inventar ist nicht zu voll.Hatte mich extra zu oben erwähntem Reh hingeschleppt,um was abzuladen.Auch neustarten und ein- bzw. ausstopseln des Tastaturkabels halfen nicht. Ich spiele mir der Originalversion, also ohne irgendwelche Bugfixes oder ähnliches.
Wär echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte damit ich doch noch zocken kann.
Grüße,phily


----------



## LordMephisto (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*

Gamepad/Joystck ausstecken, sollte helfen.


----------



## phily (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.04.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepad/Joystck ausstecken, sollte helfen.




Danke versuchs mal eben.sag dann bescheid ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## phily (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.04.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepad/Joystck ausstecken, sollte helfen.



Ich kann es gar nicht glauben.Danke hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.Frag mich nur warum ich das Problem die 6 Stunden vorher nicht hatte als der Gamepad auch dran war.Aber egal hauptsache es funzt.Danke nochmal.
phily


----------



## LordMephisto (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*



			
				phily am 09.04.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es gar nicht glauben.Danke hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.Frag mich nur warum ich das Problem die 6 Stunden vorher nicht hatte als der Gamepad auch dran war.Aber egal hauptsache es funzt.Danke nochmal.
> phily


War bei mir auch so, stundenlang konnte ich das Pad dranlassen und auf einmal gings nicht.
Änder am besten auch gleich in der Oblivion .ini folgendes:
bUse Joystick=0 in bUse Joystick=1
Dann sollte es auch mit eingestecktem Pad keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Phade (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kurios*

So, mal ein kurzes Resümee zu den Blackscreens:
hatte jetzt am WE endlich Zeit, es auszuprobieren und tatsächlich:
HDR zu deaktivieren hat geklappt. Plötzlich lief alles absolut problemlos. Jetzt der Witz: nachdem ich so ca. 5 h ohne HDR (und nur mit Bloom) gezockt hatte, habe ich einfach nochmal umgestellt und plötzlich lief es wieder 1A!
Fragt mich jetzt nicht, was das sollte...


----------



## GorrestFump (9. April 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				tom am 08.04.2006 05:35 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 24.03.2006 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach unsinn. Alles blabla.

Oblivion setzt beim Erststart das system auf "ultra high" (ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich)   
Ultra High hier ist eine generelle Einstellung, von den Einzeldetails UNabhänig.
Ein 3700+ hat btw. standardmäßig 2200 MHz und entspricht denk ich dabei etwa einem P4 3.6 - für Oblivion kanns natürlich nicht schnell genug sein, das ist richtig.
1GB RAM reicht für Oblivion allemal. Die nachladeruckler (bei kampfsounds bspw. kamen durch einen installierten codec).
Die Graka tatsächlich nicht mehr top, aber locker ausreichend, auch für Oblivion.

Um deinem Schw...vergleich teilzuhaben:
Ich weiß zwar nicht was du für ein system hast, aber sogar mein Laptop (Radeon 9700, 64MB) wurde mit "Mittel" eingestuft.

Aufm Desktop läufts mit Bloom läufts sogar mit 4xAA und 8XAF bei 1280x1024 mittlerweile sehr gschmeidig.
Mit HDR bei 1024x768 und alles high sowie 4xAF mittlerweile sehr  angenehm. HDR gefällt mir aber bei weitem besser.
Hübscher ist es mittlerweile auch (weissuuu: LOD-replacments...)
Mittlerweile, weil: der von dir hergezerrte post ist vom 24.3. seitdem hat sich viel getan... (weissu: ini-tweaks, treiber-tweaks etc.)  

Die Abstürze rührten übrigens auch von installierten codecs her - keine Hitzeprobleme, auch ohne Trockeneis...

Also Spezi: 
Halt dich bitte mit deinen tollen investigativen Vorwürfen zurück bist du dich a bisserl mehr informiert hast.
Achja: Und danke für die Tipps!


----------



## tom (10. April 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				GorrestFump am 09.04.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> tom am 08.04.2006 05:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@GorrestFump
Du hast voellig recht, der Beitrag war wirklich ein wenig zu alt, um darauf noch einzugehen. Ist mir aber erst zu spaet aufgefallen.
Ich halte uebrigens wenig von Schw....vergleichen.
Deshalb habe ich mein System ja auch nicht wirklich zum Vergleich herangezogen.
Ich kann nun allerdings nachvollziehen, dass es so rueberkommen kann.
Ist aber echt nicht mein Ding, 
Ich bin nur etwas verwundert,  dass Oblivien scheinbar ein System braucht, was es noch garnicht gibt.
Wie auch immer, ich waere dir dankbar, wenn du mir mehr ueber die falschen Codecs berichten koenntest, oder sagen koenntest, wo ich dazu etwas finde.
ich habe leider nicht immer soviel Zeit, alle Beitraege zu lesen.
(Nachteil von Sammelthreads)
Wie kann es denn ueberhaupt dazu kommen?
Die richtigen codecs muessten doch mitinstalliert werden, oder?
Jedenfalls, schaltet sich mein Rechner nach Tagen problemlosen Spielens, nun regelmaessig aus, und kann erst wieder gestartet werden, wenn ich das Stromkabel einer "unplug plug in" Prozedur unterziehe.
Das Spiel laeuft mit keiner Einstellung wirklich ruckelfrei, weder alles niedrig, noch alles auf max........absolut kein Unterschied, ausser der Optik.
Nun spiele ich alles auf hoch und lebe mit den kleienn Rucklern, die hoffentlich bald mit einem Patch behoben werden.
HDR wird zwar von meiner Graka unterstuetzt, gefaellt mir persoenlich aber nicht so gut.
Damit scheint alles ein wenig zu gluehen,-ein wenig zuviel, fuer meinen Geschmack.
Bloom ist da schon mehr nach meinem Geschmack, wenn die Helligkeit stimmt?
Uebrigens laeuft das Game auf meinem Labtop auch nicht schlecht.
(radeon (9700 128mb).
Vielleicht liegt es an der Nvidia Karte( 7900GTX 512mb) in meinem Desktop Rechner? .......oder/und an der Meldung, Karte "unrecognized" und dem Widerspruch, dass sie danach bei den automatischen Einstellungen aber richtig genannt wird.


----------



## Firen04 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*

Da mir die bugseuche in oblivion auch schon ziemlich auf dem kecks geht, wie so manch anderen auch, wollte ich fragen ob jemand questfixes kennt, die nur die q so modifiziert, dass zb der kompass aktiviert wird...

bräuchte sie derzeit für
bruma: die q, bei der ich etwas für die gräfin besorgen soll (kompass wird nicht angezeigt)
korrupter wachmann: der spusty will einfach nicht den typen verhaften
Chorrol: das geisterhaus, das man kaufen kann: wo gehts weiter >keine kompassanzeige


danke im voraus
Firen04


----------



## Pc-Outlaw (10. April 2006)

*Waffenwechsel mit Mausrad möglich?*

Ich hoffe die Frage passt hier rein:
Ist es eigentlich möglich die Waffen wieder mit dem Mausrad zu wechseln?
Das belegen auf die Ziffern ist mit der Dauer ganz schön nervig....

Danke schonmal

PcO


----------



## KONNAITN (10. April 2006)

*AW: Ausdaueranzeige beim Rennen*



			
				Firen04 am 10.04.2006 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir die bugseuche in oblivion auch schon ziemlich auf dem kecks geht, wie so manch anderen auch, wollte ich fragen ob jemand questfixes kennt, die nur die q so modifiziert, dass zb der kompass aktiviert wird...
> 
> bräuchte sie derzeit für
> bruma: die q, bei der ich etwas für die gräfin besorgen soll (kompass wird nicht angezeigt)
> ...


Es ist nicht immer ein bug, wenn bei einer Quest keine Kompassnadel erscheint. Manchmal muss man selbst etwas nachforschen (das ergibt zum Teil auch Sinn) bis die Kompassnadel wieder aktiviert wird.
Um z.B. das Artefakt für die Gräfin in Bruma zu finden muss man die erhaltenen Notizen/ Tagebucheinträge des Boten (oder was auch immer) deuten, um zum Fahlen Paß zu kommen.


----------



## Rey-619 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Waffenwechsel mit Mausrad möglich?*



			
				Pc-Outlaw am 10.04.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe die Frage passt hier rein:
> Ist es eigentlich möglich die Waffen wieder mit dem Mausrad zu wechseln?
> Das belegen auf die Ziffern ist mit der Dauer ganz schön nervig....
> 
> ...




Schau mal, was ich hier für dich hab: http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347577


----------



## veilchen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Waffenwechsel mit Mausrad möglich?*



			
				Rey-619 am 10.04.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Pc-Outlaw am 10.04.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool!!!

Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!

Übrigens schreibe, weil ich seit neustem n krasses problem hab.  
Und zwar freezt das game im spiel selber oder wenn ich ausm hauptmenü zu windows zurückkehren will, ein. Hier wurde so ein problem schon behandelt, die lösung davon den joystick abzustecken oder in der "ini" den eintrag zu ändern hat nichts gebracht, abgesehen davon dass es vorher ca 20 - 30 stunden spielzeit ohne probleme lief.

Hatte am freitag zusätzlich den "oblivion deutsch v.2.0" draufgespielt, dachte das es daran liegt, aba deinstallation brachte nix.
Hab dann oblivion nueinstalliert und alle spielstände geladen, trotzdem schmiert es weiter ab. Hilfreich ist da nur der reserknopf!  

Hoffe einer weiß rat!


gruß

veilchen


----------



## Pc-Outlaw (10. April 2006)

*AW: Waffenwechsel mit Mausrad möglich?*



			
				Rey-619 am 10.04.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal, was ich hier für dich hab: http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347577



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ice-ms (10. April 2006)

*Zum Thema Coolbits und Bilder rendern*

Auf ein paar Seiten vorher steht ja, dass wenn man im treiber bei den Bildern voraus rendern die 3 mit einer 0 ersetzt soll es was bringen.
Ich hab aber genau so viel/wenig FPS wie wenn ich die 3 stehen lasse. Hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder bewirkt es was anderes? Hab gerade nich allzu viel zeit um 22 Seiten durch zu lesen...
EDIT: Wenn ich das Spiel durch ALT+TAB verlassen habe, um etwas im Internet nach zu lesen, dann wieder das Spiel aufrufe, bleibt es hängen! Ich kann zwar die Maus bewegen und auf Ok drücken, doch dann bleibt das Spiel hängen  
Das mit der Tastenbelegung klappt bei mir auch irgenwie nich  
Und ich kann auch meine Tasten an der Maus gar nicht benutzen  

Mfg.


----------



## Rey-619 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Zum Thema Coolbits und Bilder rendern*



			
				Ice-ms am 10.04.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein paar Seiten vorher steht ja, dass wenn man im treiber bei den Bildern voraus rendern die 3 mit einer 0 ersetzt soll es was bringen.
> Ich hab aber genau so viel/wenig FPS wie wenn ich die 3 stehen lasse. Hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder bewirkt es was anderes? Hab gerade nich allzu viel zeit um 22 Seiten durch zu lesen...
> EDIT: Wenn ich das Spiel durch ALT+TAB verlassen habe, um etwas im Internet nach zu lesen, dann wieder das Spiel aufrufe, bleibt es hängen! Ich kann zwar die Maus bewegen und auf Ok drücken, doch dann bleibt das Spiel hängen
> Das mit der Tastenbelegung klappt bei mir auch irgenwie nich
> ...




Bei manchen bringts was, wenn sies auf 0 ändern, bei manchen nix. Bei dir wohl nix  Wenn du Oblivion zockst, darfst du nicht rausgehen um im Inet oder so was etwas nachzugucken, dann hängt das Spiel immer!


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2006)

*Oblivion Performance*

soll ich euch mal was lustiges erzählen :

oblivion läuft bei mir bislang flüssiger als morrowind - oder zumindest ohne die extremen nachladeruckler aus teil 3 (verbessertes (?) streaming scheint das gebot der stunde zu sein) . 

und das weissgott mit mehr als unterdurchschnittlicher hardware ( xp3000+, 1gb ram, 6800gt mit 128 mb vram) - hdr an und sichweite auf max. !


----------



## Deepfall (10. April 2006)

*Oblivion schönere Texturen*

Hi
hab mal wieder was schönes gefunden! Ist anscheinend noch nicht fertig aber lohnt sich dranzubleiben sieht echt toll aus was manche modder da aus oblivion machen ^^ 

http://canadianice.ufrealms.net/forum2/index.php?topic=2731.0


----------



## armundhaesslich (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Deepfall am 10.04.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> hab mal wieder was schönes gefunden! Ist anscheinend noch nicht fertig aber lohnt sich dranzubleiben sieht echt toll aus was manche modder da aus oblivion machen ^^
> http://canadianice.ufrealms.net/forum2/index.php?topic=2731.0


Die Vorher/Nachher Screens sind schon der Hammer. Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Gamer9005 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Zum Thema Coolbits und Bilder rendern*



			
				Ice-ms am 10.04.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein paar Seiten vorher steht ja, dass wenn man im treiber bei den Bildern voraus rendern die 3 mit einer 0 ersetzt soll es was bringen.
> Ich hab aber genau so viel/wenig FPS wie wenn ich die 3 stehen lasse. Hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder bewirkt es was anderes? Hab gerade nich allzu viel zeit um 22 Seiten durch zu lesen...
> EDIT: Wenn ich das Spiel durch ALT+TAB verlassen habe, um etwas im Internet nach zu lesen, dann wieder das Spiel aufrufe, bleibt es hängen! Ich kann zwar die Maus bewegen und auf Ok drücken, doch dann bleibt das Spiel hängen
> Das mit der Tastenbelegung klappt bei mir auch irgenwie nich
> ...



Bei mir hat das auch nichts gebracht die Bilder von 3 auf 0 zu setzen. Probier halt ma 1 oda 2 aus (1 hat bei mir was gebracht). Is zwar kein großer frame gewinn, aber es läuft halt "runder".


----------



## HanFred (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				armundhaesslich am 11.04.2006 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 10.04.2006 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allerdings. ich hab jetzt den mod von Jarrod drauf, der ist auch cool, aber das hier wird noch ein iges hübscher.


----------



## Stanley0815 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*

Falls es jemandem interessiert: Benutzer von Ati-Karten können einen immensen Perfomance gewinn erzielen, indem sie die oblivion.exe in fear.exe umbenennen. So stand es jedenfalls in der PC-Games Hardware. 
Würde mich interessieren ob das wirklich funktioniert. Hab aber leider keine ati-karte. 
Also, probierts mal aus und schreibt mal obs was bringt oder nicht.

mfg
Stan


----------



## HanFred (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemandem interessiert: Benutzer von Ati-Karten können einen immensen Perfomance gewinn erzielen, indem sie die oblivion.exe in fear.exe umbenennen. So stand es jedenfalls in der PC-Games Hardware.
> Würde mich interessieren ob das wirklich funktioniert. Hab aber leider keine ati-karte.
> Also, probierts mal aus und schreibt mal obs was bringt oder nicht.
> 
> ...


wär ja höchst bizarr, was soll das denn?


----------



## Stanley0815 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				HanFred am 11.04.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sagt ja, das stand in der PC-Games Hardware. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es was nützt. Aber jeder der eine Ati-Karte besitzt könnte dies doch mal ausprobieren und mitteilen, ob es wirklich geht oder ob die Jungs von PC-Games Hardware einen an der Waffel haben. 

mfg


----------



## Kaeksch (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 11.04.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
Das wär ja schon gleichzusetzen mit nem neuen Weltwunder.


----------



## Bonkic (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagt ja, das stand in der PC-Games Hardware. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es was nützt. Aber jeder der eine Ati-Karte besitzt könnte dies doch mal ausprobieren und mitteilen, ob es wirklich geht oder ob die Jungs von PC-Games Hardware einen an der Waffel haben.
> 
> mfg




laut pcgh gilt das nur für *crossfire*- systeme .
ausserdem soll auch das ändern der exe in 3dmark05 eine leistungssteigerung bringen.

als grund würd` ich  mal eine optimierung von fear/ 3dmark05 ( die ja häufig bei tests verwendet werden ) von seiten ati vermuten . 

allerdings müsste dann wohl irgendwo bei den details gespart/ beschissen  werden. 

vielleicht kanns ja mal jemand mit dem passenden system versuchen und seine  etwaigen erfolge hier in forum stellen .
(kapiere sowieso nicht, weshalb die pcgh nicht den grund dafür angegeben hat    )


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (11. April 2006)

*Abturz nach Oblivion ebene*

Jedes mal wenn ich die Oblivion Ebene in der Nähe von Cheydinhal verlasse (die in der Hauptquest) stürzt das Spiel am Ende des Lade Bildschirma ab.
Was kann ich tun ? Ich hatte sowas ähnliches schonmal bei der Empfehlungs quest in Cheydinhal nach dem ich mit den Schwarzen Seelensteinen aus dem Keller wollte stürzte das spiel ab. Als ich meinem Char etwas angezogen habe ging es.


----------



## victording (11. April 2006)

*Unsichtbarkeits-Grafikbug*

Ich habe einen Grafikbug entdeckt. 

Wenn sich ein NPC unsichtbar macht oder ist, wird mein Bildschirm auf einmal von einem durchsichtigen Gries überzogen, nur die Stelle wo der Unsichtbare ist bleibt frei. Sieht komisch aus...
Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte?

Meine Grafikkarte:
nVidia Geforce 6600 mit 256 MB und mit neuester Forceware(Treiber).


----------



## GorrestFump (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemandem interessiert: Benutzer von Ati-Karten können einen immensen Perfomance gewinn erzielen, indem sie die oblivion.exe in fear.exe umbenennen. So stand es jedenfalls in der PC-Games Hardware.
> Würde mich interessieren ob das wirklich funktioniert. Hab aber leider keine ati-karte.
> Also, probierts mal aus und schreibt mal obs was bringt oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Aprilscherz?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				Kaeksch am 11.04.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Stanley0815 am 11.04.2006 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also jetzt nur für crossfire oder ati allgemein? ich probiers mal aus...


----------



## Stanley0815 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schönere Texturen*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 12.04.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 11.04.2006 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonkic hat recht, habe überlesen dass es NUR FÜR CROSSFIRE systeme gilt.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*

Ich hab folgendes Problem: bei direkten Dialogen höre ich die Sprache einwandfrei, aber nicht bei Leuten, an denen ich vorbeigehe oder auf die ich zugehe...  ich höre die Sprache nur, wenn sie tendenziell von der Seite kommt. Wenn ich also genau gerade auf eine Person zugehe und diese etwas sagt, dann hörte ich sie nicht sprechen - wenn ich mich aber etwas mit dem kopf wegdrehe, so dass eher das rechte oder linke ohr zur Person zeigt, dann höre ichsie. So als ob der fehlende Sound eigentlich aus einem extra-Center Lautsprecher kommen sollte, nur hab ich keinen, sondern ein stereo-system... 

In den Optionen fand ich dazu nichts.


A64 3000+, Asus A8N Sli del., 2GB RAM, X800XL, *SBLive5.1*, eigentlich alles auch aktuelle an treibern...


----------



## Ice-ms (12. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab folgendes Problem: bei direkten Dialogen höre ich die Sprache einwandfrei, aber nicht bei Leuten, an denen ich vorbeigehe oder auf die ich zugehe...  ich höre die Sprache nur, wenn sie tendenziell von der Seite kommt. Wenn ich also genau gerade auf eine Person zugehe und diese etwas sagt, dann hörte ich sie nicht sprechen - wenn ich mich aber etwas mit dem kopf wegdrehe, so dass eher das rechte oder linke ohr zur Person zeigt, dann höre ichsie. So als ob der fehlende Sound eigentlich aus einem extra-Center Lautsprecher kommen sollte, nur hab ich keinen, sondern ein stereo-system...
> 
> In den Optionen fand ich dazu nichts.
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir auch so...  
Wenn ich direkt vor einem stehe, und rede nicht direkt mit ihm, höre ich ihn so gut wie gar nich


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Ice-ms am 12.04.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei mir auch so...
> Wenn ich direkt vor einem stehe, und rede nicht direkt mit ihm, höre ich ihn so gut wie gar nich



ich vermute, das spiel macht quasi 5.1 sound mit nem center-lautsprecher, der aber eben gar nicht existiert. ich finde aber nirgends audio-optionen außer für die laustärke der einzelnen dinge (musik, sprache, geräusche...).


das dumme ist halt vor allem, wenn einer der mitstreiter (zB ich mach ich grad ne quest mit gobins, die nen bauernhof angreifen) vor einem was sagt, man aber nicht weiß, was...

hast du auch ne SBlive5.1, oder nicht? evtl. könnte man das problem ja auf diese karte engrenzen?


----------



## Bonkic (12. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch ne SBlive5.1, oder nicht? evtl. könnte man das problem ja auf diese karte engrenzen?




nö  - kann man nicht, hab`soundstorm und das gleiche `problem`.


----------



## Ice-ms (12. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 12.04.2006 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, hab normalen Oboardsound


----------



## Gajeza (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*

Hi!   

Ich hab folgende Konfig:
3,2 GHz P4
2 GB RAM
PoV 6600GT (AGP)

Ich hab das Spiel auf folgende Einstellungen, ist aber nicht so das wahre:
Auflösung: 1024x768

HDR aktiv

Entferntes Rendering:
Landschaft aktiv
Gebäude aktiv
Bäume aktiv

Kein Anti-Alaising

Habt ihr Tipps zur verbesserung der Performance, da das in der Einstellung nicht besonders läuft!


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Gajeza am 13.04.2006 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr Tipps zur verbesserung der Performance, da das in der Einstellung nicht besonders läuft!




na ja - hdr auf jeden fall mal aus und dann die grasdarstellung ggf. runterdrehen.


----------



## armundhaesslich (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Bonkic am 13.04.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 13.04.2006 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt es viel, die inneren und äußeren Schatten bis auf die vorletzte Einstellung nach links zu schieben. Ebenso würde ich mit Deiner Graka die Personen-,Gras- und Laubwerksschatten komplett abstellen. Bringt auch einiges an Performance. Probier es mal aus.


----------



## Gajeza (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				armundhaesslich am 13.04.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.04.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hab ich was verpennt! WO sind denn die Schatteneinstellungen?


----------



## Kaeksch (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Gajeza am 13.04.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> armundhaesslich am 13.04.2006 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon mal mit runterscrollen im Otionsmenü versucht?


----------



## mitschl (13. April 2006)

*AW: Performance*

also auf jeden fall noch die wasserdetails von hoch auf normal das hat bei mir eine enorme leistungssteigerung gebracht


----------



## Gajeza (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.04.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 13.04.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL! Ich Penner(im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)!


----------



## sharkhunter_de (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*

...probier das mal:

http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396

hab fast das gleiche System wie Du, und bei mir läufts klasse und sieht super aus...spiel mit Bloomeffekt, 2x AA, 1280x960 Auflösung und hab keine Probleme, muss dann immer grinsen, wenn die Jungs mit ihren "Superkisten" mächtig Probleme haben- kommt halt auch auf ein richtig abgestimmtes System drauf an


----------



## irtool (13. April 2006)

*Absturz beim betreten von Anga*

Hallo,

Mein Problem ist, dass ich, sobald ich Anga betrete auf den Windows Desktop zurückkehre. Das Spiel springt einfach raus und zwar jedes mal :/
Das ist verdammt nervig...da ich die Aufgabe für den Schrein erledigen will um das Daedra Artefakt für Martin zu erhalten.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann bzw. was ich tun kann damit dies nicht passiert ?


----------



## Gajeza (13. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				sharkhunter_de am 13.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ...probier das mal:
> 
> http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396
> 
> hab fast das gleiche System wie Du, und bei mir läufts klasse und sieht super aus...spiel mit Bloomeffekt, 2x AA, 1280x960 Auflösung und hab keine Probleme, muss dann immer grinsen, wenn die Jungs mit ihren "Superkisten" mächtig Probleme haben- kommt halt auch auf ein richtig abgestimmtes System drauf an



Der MOD soll helfen? Also von den inoffiziellen Sachen halt ich nicht besonders viel, und wo ich an die Installationszeit von Oblivion denke...  

Und du bist dir sicher, dass Oblivion flüssig läuft, weil ich hatte mal Zeiten, da wusst ich gar net was flüssig war! 
Vielleicht könntest du mal posten, wie du dein im Detail Oblivion eingestellt hast?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Gajeza am 13.04.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sharkhunter_de am 13.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den kannst Du ruhig installieren. Ich nutze den auch und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. Da sind auch INI-Patcher dabei, mit denen das Spiel auf den jeweiligen Rechner optimiert wird (512 MB, 1GB oder 2 GB). Damit läuft es besser und auch einige Bugs sowie die Übersetzungsfehler werden damit gefixt.


----------



## ripper-rapha (14. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*

ALSO:

Bei mir ist nach INI-Optimierungen das Gras weg. Völlig unverständlich da im Video-Menü Gras und so angestellt ist. Hat jemand die Original-INI Datei?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier ne X1800XT 512 und 2GB Ram und 3500+ und hat dazu die INI-Datei so das es flüssig läuft.


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt im Stammverzeichnis von Oblivion ist ja ne Default-Ini Datei.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (14. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*



			
				Gajeza am 13.04.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sharkhunter_de am 13.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Shadow_Man hat´s ja schon erklärt, saug den Patch, und installier dann den "mitgelieferten" Oblivion_Ini_Patcher_V2.exe. Den findest Du im Spieleordner von Oblivion, da kannst Du dann jeweils Deine Kreuze setzen (erklärt sich von alleine)...hab den eigentlich so wie er ist übernommen. Auf der Seite des Patches findest Du auch noch Tipps- musst öfters mal reinschauen, da der Patch öfters erneuert wird...hoffe jetzt läufts besser


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: Soundproblem: Sprache nur zu hören, wenn ich seitlich stehe*

Und die Übersetzungen kann man auch annehmen, also die sind schon gescheit?

Na dann werd ich mir den Patch mal holen!
(Sind eigentlich Bugs bekannt, die der Patch verursacht?)


----------



## shimmyrot (15. April 2006)

*singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 15.04.2006 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Übersetzungen kann man auch annehmen, also die sind schon gescheit?
> 
> Na dann werd ich mir den Patch mal holen!
> (Sind eigentlich Bugs bekannt, die der Patch verursacht?)


Warum hast du denn so Angst vor "inoffiziellen" Mods?   
Bugs sind mir keine bekannt und englische Textstellen habe ich bisher auch nur einmal gefunden. Außerdem verbessert er das Interface bedeutend ...

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt kannst du den Mod ja einfach wieder deinstallieren


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.04.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 15.04.2006 03:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Angst hab ich nicht, ich nehm den ja jetzt auch!
Aber hab ich das richtig verstanden? Man kann einzelne Elemente des Mods ausschalten, also z.B. das das Interface verändert wird?

*Noch ne kleine Frage: Was kann man mit "Z", also "Greifen" machen bzw. bezwecken?*


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 15.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch ne kleine Frage: Was kann man mit "Z", also "Greifen" machen bzw. bezwecken?*


das frag ich mich auch schon lange...


----------



## shimmyrot (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*

Ja, ich glaube du kannst mit dem Haken vor  "UI-Anpassungen installieren"  bestimmen ob das interface verändert wird, oder nicht.

Mit Z kannst du, glaube ich, Gegenstände bewegen.


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.04.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich glaube du kannst mit dem Haken vor  "UI-Anpassungen installieren"  bestimmen ob das interface verändert wird, oder nicht.
> 
> Mit Z kannst du, glaube ich, Gegenstände bewegen.



Ja gut, der Mod ist jetzt Installiert, aber das war doch noch nicht alles, was ich machen muss, oder?


----------



## shimmyrot (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*

Für mehr Performance kannst du mal die "Oblivion_Ini_Patch_2GB-Ram.exe"
und die "Oblivion_Ini_Patcher_V2.exe", die sich jetzt im Spielverzeichnis befinden, ausprobieren


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				shimmyrot am 15.04.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mehr Performance kannst du mal die "Oblivion_Ini_Patch_2GB-Ram.exe"
> und die "Oblivion_Ini_Patcher_V2.exe", die sich jetzt im Spielverzeichnis befinden, ausprobieren



Also wie gesagt der Mod ist installiert und ich hab dann noch den .ini Patcher ausgeführt.
Ich bin extrem unzufrieden, da das Spiel jetzt so schlehct läuft wie noch nie!
Kann ich den ini Patcher noch mal ausführen und somit die Einstellungen nochmal ändern und welche würdet ihr dann empfehlen?


----------



## Ice-ms (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 15.04.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 15.04.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, einfach in dien Ordern von oblivion und den Patcher noch einmal starten, dann kannst wieder alles auswählen
EDIT: Also ich hab auch das gefühl, dass es sich verschlechtert hat, In Anvil habe ich ABENDS (nicht nachts) teilweise 9 FPS (mit HDR)
Ich würde einmal gerne wissen was dieses LOD bedeutet. Und was verändert es bei den Bäumen???
Und was ist Hard Drive Cache unterstützung?


----------



## daCarter (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*

ich hab das problem das ich das das wasser rumbugt sehe teilweise keine wasser texturen mehr nach dem ich den mod drauf getan habe


----------



## Ice-ms (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				daCarter am 15.04.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das problem das ich das das wasser rumbugt sehe teilweise keine wasser texturen mehr nach dem ich den mod drauf getan habe


Also solche Fehler habe ich nicht, ich weiss jetzt auch, warum ich paar FPS weniger hatte^^ Irgendwie haben sich die Aussenschatten und innen Schatten auf hohc verschoben  
Also die Übersetzung is ganzt okay. Ich finde aber die Schrift (bei Dialogen und im Inventar) super. Viel übersichtlicher!


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Ice-ms am 15.04.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 15.04.2006 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Mod wurde bei mir auf die Festaplatte gehauen, und den muss ich jetzt wiederum ins Oblivionverzeichnis, ne?


----------



## Ice-ms (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 15.04.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 15.04.2006 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öm, ich hab den Mod gleich ins Oblivion Verzeichnis installiert....
Starte einfach mal den Ini Patcher und nehme die  Einstellungen so vor, wie du möchtest


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Ice-ms am 15.04.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 15.04.2006 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich gemacht, aber da alle das hier so hoch preißen, kann das nicht so schlecht sein, wie bei mir!
Das laggt dermaßen, des is so hart!

EDIT: Ich hab grad nochmal gespielt, und hab dann in aller Verzweiflung die Standardwerte eingestellt, also dass dann Oblivion sich selbst einstellt, und jetzt läufts noch schlechter, aber so schlecht, das is WIRKlich Diashow, man echt Kacke!


----------



## dj-somy (16. April 2006)

*Sound Probs!*

Hey Jungz und Mädelz!   

Habe gestern Mittag Oblivion installiert und danach ganz normal gestartet, also DVD rein und auf "Spielen" geklickt.

Dann kam die Werbung der Hersteller (dieses Bethesda Software Logo, usw. ihr wisst was ich meine) mit Sound, aber wenn ich dann in das Hauptmenü komme, kommt keine Sound mehr!    Auch im Spiel habe ich keinen Sound!?!

Hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte (Swissonic INCA2.

Hoffe ihr kennt das Problem oder könnt mir helfen...


----------



## MaPu (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 15.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 15.04.2006 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				MaPu am 16.04.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 15.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mancini (16. April 2006)

*Grafikfehler Radeon 9800 Pro*

Wenn ich eine zeit lang Oblivion spiele,bekomme ich "Schnee",d.h. es tauchen überall auf dem Bildschirm kleine weisse Punkte auf und verschwinden wieder ( wie beim Fernseher,wenn die Übertragung harkt).vermute es liegt an Überhitzung.DAs Komische ist,dass die Fehler erst seit heute auftauchen und ich Oblivion immer ohne Grafikfehler spielen konnte.Weiss jemand Rat ?


----------



## Mancini (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 15.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jemandem per Spezialattacke die Waffe aus der Hand schlagen,die Waffe greifen und wegwerfen


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Mancini am 16.04.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnte wirklich gehen!
Also ich hab das eben mal ausprobiert, z.B. bei diesen Fallen, wo ein fetter, eiserner Kolben so rumschwingt. Den kann man dann "Greifen" und rumschleudern!


----------



## ripper-rapha (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*

wie bekommt man eigentlich die verwaschenen texturen  weiter weg weg??? hab gerade die ini so das es schön ruckelfrei läuft (hab ne X1800XT 512) also wie gehts??? möchte nich wieder blind rumprobieren hab das letztemal das gras weggemacht und wusste nich mehr wie man das wieder erscheinen lässt   

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4941/oblivion20060416191840429vr.jpg


----------



## MaPu (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MaPu am 16.04.2006 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*AW: singlers mod*



			
				MaPu am 16.04.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 16.04.2006 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Murdogh1 (16. April 2006)

*Absturz bei Jauffre in Priorei*

Kann die Hauptquest wo ich Jauffre in der Priorei aufsuchen soll nicht weiter führen, weil das Spiel beim Betreten des Gebäudes crasht. Habs mehrmals probiert...immer dasselbe.
Gibts da ne Lösung??? Andere sind ja schon viel weiter als ich.
Crasht immer beim Ladebildschirm...


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz bei Jauffre in Priorei*



			
				Murdogh1 am 16.04.2006 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Hauptquest wo ich Jauffre in der Priorei aufsuchen soll nicht weiter führen, weil das Spiel beim Betreten des Gebäudes crasht. Habs mehrmals probiert...immer dasselbe.
> Gibts da ne Lösung??? Andere sind ja schon viel weiter als ich.
> Crasht immer beim Ladebildschirm...



Hm, sollte eigentlich speziell bei dir so sein, ist bei mir nicht so!
Vielleicht mal Neuinsallation!


----------



## veilchen (17. April 2006)

*AW: Absturz bei Jauffre in Priorei*



			
				Murdogh1 am 16.04.2006 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Hauptquest wo ich Jauffre in der Priorei aufsuchen soll nicht weiter führen, weil das Spiel beim Betreten des Gebäudes crasht. Habs mehrmals probiert...immer dasselbe.
> Gibts da ne Lösung??? Andere sind ja schon viel weiter als ich.
> Crasht immer beim Ladebildschirm...



Moinsen

Hast du irgendwelche mods drauf? =>eventuell vertragen sich einige nicht (singler und bt mod) oder versuch mal testweise hdr auszustellen wenn du es aktiviert hast.

Bei mir schmierte, das game immer ab wenn ich hdr angemacht hatte. Jetzt läuft es mit bloom-effekt etwas besser. Abstürze sind zwar immer noch aber viel seltener.   

Gruß

veilchen


----------



## Mancini (18. April 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler Radeon 9800 Pro*



			
				Mancini am 16.04.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich eine zeit lang Oblivion spiele,bekomme ich "Schnee",d.h. es tauchen überall auf dem Bildschirm kleine weisse Punkte auf und verschwinden wieder ( wie beim Fernseher,wenn die Übertragung harkt).vermute es liegt an Überhitzung.DAs Komische ist,dass die Fehler erst seit heute auftauchen und ich Oblivion immer ohne Grafikfehler spielen konnte.Weiss jemand Rat ?



Hat sich erledigt..mein Grafikkartenlüfter hat sich nicht gedreht...hab ihn angestupst und er lief wieder


----------



## rohan123 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler Radeon 9800 Pro*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nun spiele ich bereits seit fast drei Wochen Oblivion. Am Anfang ist mir gleich aufgefallen, dass Folgendes eigenartig war:

Außenwelt, Spielstand gerade geladen. Wenn ich einen Dungeon oder ein Haus betrete - kein Problem. Sobald ich den Dungeon oder das Haus wieder verlasse,  habe ich an derselben Stelle in der Außenwelt, bei welcher ich noch ca. 25 FPS hatte nur noch 9 oder 12. Man kann dann nur speichern, zum Hauptmenue gehen, dann wieder laden, und dann läufts auf der selben Stelle wieder mit 25 FPS. Also alles wieder "flüssig". Diese unmotivierten Performanceeinbrüche beim Wechsel von der Außenwelt zum Innenbereich und zurück müssen was mit der Engien zu tun haben, da hat`s nen gewaltigen Bug.

Kann man den Programmieren aber nicht verüblichen - bei der Welt. Die müssen das aber trotzdem hinkriegen. Ist echt lästig. Hat jemand von Euch auch schon dieses Phänomen beobachtet. 

Und zum Schluss: Je länger ich Oblivion spiele, desto langsamer wird es. Und seit ich den Catalyst 6.4 drauf habe, sind die Frameraten so und so um 1/4 gesunken. Sollte ich den Omega ausprobieren. An und für sich, sind die Catalysten gute Treiber, aber der 6.4-er tut Oblivion irgendwie nicht gut, zumidest bei meiner Konfiguration.

Mein System:

P 4 3,6 GHZ
2048 MB RAM
Obboard Sound Realtek HD Audio
ATI Radeon X 800 GTO 256 MB
800 x 600, alle Details, bis auf Atialiasing und natürlich kein HDR


----------



## Natschlaus (19. April 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler Radeon 9800 Pro*



			
				rohan123 am 19.04.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Hi,
dieses Problem tritt, soweit ich weiß auf, wenn zB. Texturen o.Ä. in den Arbeitsspeicher bzw. Ram geladen werden und dann dort bleiben anstatt das der  Speicher wieder zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Dadurch kann das System dann weniger Speicher verwenden und es kommt zu Rucklern.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## valy1 (20. April 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				TIGER1 am 24.03.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich habe meine ersten probleme mit dem Game, ich muss gerade die Mission machen wo ich Bernadette folgen muss, sobald sie aus der Stadt rausgeht und vielleicht so 200m läuft stürzt das Spiel ab. Es ist immer an derselben stelle.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



Habt ihr dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden??
(hab keinen bock 26 seiten zu durchsuchen)

Hab nämlich dasselbe problem

Schonmal danke!!!

PS: hab forceware 84.21(die aktuellste whql)


----------



## Neil42 (20. April 2006)

*Max. frames render ahead / mx. Bilder im voraus rendern (Nvidia-registry-Tweak - Coolbits)*

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine interessante Beobachtung zum allseits empfohlenen und auch von mir lange befolgten Tweak, den Wert Max. Frames render ahead im Nvidia-Grafikkartenmenu auf  0 zu setzen (Coolbits schaltet diese Option frei) frei: 

Die erreichten FPS stiegen bei mir kontinuierlich an, bis ich den Wert auf 9 gesetzt habe. Von dort blieben sie bis 12 konstant, um dann wieder abzusinken (nette Kurve). Interessant, oder? Der für mein System optimale Wert ist damit 9, während 0 für mich das schlechteste Ergebnis erzielt hat. Der Unterschied von 0 zu 9 beträgt etwa 10 Prozent mehr FPS, was schon ziemlich erheblich ist.

Mein System: Athlon 3500, 2 * Geforce 6800 GT SLI, 2 GB Ram, neueste Beta-Treiber von Nividia 84.43 (glaub ich ).

Falls jemand eine ähnliche Beobachtung macht, würde mich Feed Back freuen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (22. April 2006)

*Bildfehler!*

Servus, 
hab folgendes Problem: bei Oblivion hab ich folgenden Bildfehler: in der linken oberen Ecke blinkt immerder Hintergrund in From von der oberen Linken Ecke eines Fensters durch. Dies geschieht immer nur kurz, jedoch sher oft und kurz hintereinander. auf dem Rand steht im übrigen Oblivion, auch wenn ich gar keinen Ordner, etc. beim Starten des spiels geöffnet hatte. das ganze nervt extrem und zerstört den ganzen Spielspaß...
hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, mein rechenr: AMD Athlon 2200+, ATi radeon 9800 Pro, 512 MB Ram.
hier mal n screenshot, mit einzichnung von ort und  größe des fehlers, ein ingame screenshot ging net, da des blinken zu kurz ist, es zu treffen....  klick mich


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bildfehler!*

Waaah!   
In der neuen PC-GAMES steht als "Optimalkonfiguration" im Test

4800Mhz!!!   
Is doch etwas übertrieben, oder? *kopfschüttel*

Ich bau mir grad n neues System (ASUS A8N-SLI, 2GB DDR400, AMD64 X2 3800+, 2x 7900GT (2x512MB DDR3) usw...).
Das langt doch wohl für höchste Auflösung mit allen Details, oder?


----------



## Natschlaus (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bildfehler!*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 24.04.2006 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Waaah!
> In der neuen PC-GAMES steht als "Optimalkonfiguration" im Test
> 
> 4800Mhz!!!
> ...



Nein das ist nicht übertrieben, da zB.(glaube ich) das Gras extrem viel Power braucht.
Kannst ja dann testen mit deinem neuen System.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## BunGEe (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bildfehler!*



			
				Wakka am 24.04.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 24.04.2006 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht nen Druckfehler und die meinen einen 4800+, aber hab die aktuelle PCG nicht hier.


----------



## Auron555 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler Radeon 9800 Pro*



			
				Wakka am 19.04.2006 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> rohan123 am 19.04.2006 22:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Problem auch, und wie kann man das beheben?

@Rohan Catalyst ist generell scheisse, ist mir schon oft aufgefallen. Omega-Treiber sind auf jedenfall besser!!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bildfehler!*



			
				BunGEe am 24.04.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 24.04.2006 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne, steht bei Hardware-Anforderungen aufgelistet:

Minimum: 2000Mhz, 512MB RAMm, Klasse 2
Spielbar: 3000Mhz, 1024MB RAM, Klasse 3
Opitimum: 4800Mhz, 1024MB RAM, Klasse 4

 
Fast 5 Ghz für n Spiel is halt schon seeehr krass...


----------



## Luccah (24. April 2006)

*(Fast) keine Probleme mit 7900GT*

Hallo ich habe mir letzte Woche eine 7900GT gekauft.Oblivion hat die Karte zwar nicht erkannt, aber im Game selber gab es keine Probleme!   
Habe  einige Grafikoptionen echt fett rausgefahren (große Details,Sichtweite, Schauspielerdetails,Gras auf 4/6, Schatten auf 4/6 ),
Das einzigste was mir unangenehm auffiel war das die NPC´s beim Dialog etwas selsam aussahen,obere Hälfte des Faces dunkler und die Mundpartie so merkwürdig grob,woran kann das liegen,habe gelesen das die 7ér-Reihe Probleme mit der anisotropischen Filterung hat..liegt´s daran?
Ansonsten läuft alles zufriedenstellend und flüssig.
Vorher:6600GT (PCI-E),jetzt 7900GT,Athlon 3200+ 64,1024 Infineon Ram ,Ingametemperatur +/- 38Grad


----------



## Stargazer (25. April 2006)

*AW: (Fast) keine Probleme mit 7900GT*



			
				Luccah am 24.04.2006 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe mir letzte Woche eine 7900GT gekauft.Oblivion hat die Karte zwar nicht erkannt, aber im Game selber gab es keine Probleme!
> Habe  einige Grafikoptionen echt fett rausgefahren (große Details,Sichtweite, Schauspielerdetails,Gras auf 4/6, Schatten auf 4/6 ),
> Das einzigste was mir unangenehm auffiel war das die NPC´s beim Dialog etwas selsam aussahen,obere Hälfte des Faces dunkler und die Mundpartie so merkwürdig grob,woran kann das liegen,habe gelesen das die 7ér-Reihe Probleme mit der anisotropischen Filterung hat..liegt´s daran?
> Ansonsten läuft alles zufriedenstellend und flüssig.
> Vorher:6600GT (PCI-E),jetzt 7900GT,Athlon 3200+ 64,1024 Infineon Ram ,Ingametemperatur +/- 38Grad



Ich glaube, wenn du "Körperschatten" deaktivierst, geht das weg  :-o


----------



## HanFred (25. April 2006)

*AW: (Fast) keine Probleme mit 7900GT*



			
				Stargazer am 25.04.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 24.04.2006 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die kann man auch optimieren, wenn sie scheisse aussehen. habe glaube ich im offiziellen forum mal eine anleitung dazu gesehen. mit screens, wo man die verbesserung auch sieht. der hat die shatten schön blurry gekriegt, wie schatten eben aussehen sollten. bei mir sehen sie standardmässig schon besser aus als bei dem betreffenden typ, aber körperschatten ag meine 7800GTX trotzdem nicht so... fressen leistung ohne ende.

ich glaube, kann mich aber auch täuschen, es müssen die beiden parameter in der INI angepasst werden:
iShadowMapResolution=1024 -> kann man auf 2048 setzen
iShadowFilter=2 -> rumprobieren mit den werten. bei mir ist standardmässig 2 und das ist ok, der typ im forum hatte es hochgestellt (mehr als wert 9 ist glaub ich nicht möglich).


----------



## snatolo (25. April 2006)

*AW: Steuerungsproblem*

hi,
hab folgendes Problem, manchmal wenn ich einen Spielstand lade läuft die Figur danach automtisch langsam rückwärts oder dreht sich von selbst nach rechts.
An der Maus oder Tastatur kann es nicht liegen da ich sonst keine Probleme hab.
Meistens hilft dann nur ein Neustart vom Spiel aber selbst das hilft nicht immer.
Ist jemand von euch das Problem bekannt und gibts dafür ne Lösung?

thx


----------



## HanFred (25. April 2006)

*AW: Steuerungsproblem*



			
				snatolo am 25.04.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hab folgendes Problem, manchmal wenn ich einen Spielstand lade läuft die Figur danach automtisch langsam rückwärts oder dreht sich von selbst nach rechts.
> An der Maus oder Tastatur kann es nicht liegen da ich sonst keine Probleme hab.
> Meistens hilft dann nur ein Neustart vom Spiel aber selbst das hilft nicht immer.
> ...


hast du ein gamepad angeschlossen? oder irgend einen anderen controller?


----------



## snatolo (25. April 2006)

*AW: Steuerungsproblem*

ja hab eins angeschlossen. danke werds mal probieren


----------



## Ice-ms (25. April 2006)

*Singlers mod---> Threads für Blut usw auslagern*

Hallo,
Ich benutze den Singlers mod. und wenn ich den INI Patcher starte,
muss ich zum Schluss auswählen ob ich "Threas für Blut und Partikelsystem auslagern" an haben will oder nicht.
Wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand erklären könnte, was dies bewirkt.
Also was macht diese EInstellung ungefähr?


----------



## Ice-ms (28. April 2006)

*AW: Max. frames render ahead / mx. Bilder im voraus rendern (Nvidia-registry-Tweak - Coolbits)*



			
				Neil42 am 20.04.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier eine interessante Beobachtung zum allseits empfohlenen und auch von mir lange befolgten Tweak, den Wert Max. Frames render ahead im Nvidia-Grafikkartenmenu auf  0 zu setzen (Coolbits schaltet diese Option frei) frei:
> 
> ...


Ist schon interessant, aber wie bekommt man am besten raus, welche Einstellung für einen die beste ist!? 
Wie misst man denn, ob jetzt mit der Einstellung 3 das beste Ergebnis raus kommt oder mit 9 Bildern im Vorrau srendern?


----------



## PCgamer03 (2. Mai 2006)

*Absurz mit "Oldblivion"*

Hallo,

Ich habe in meinem PC zurzeit eine 9200 SE, da meine 6800 GT defekt ist. Um das spiel trotzdem spielen zu können habe ich die Mod Oldblivion installiert. Das Spiel funktioniert auch, jedoch wird die Schrift (z.B. bei Tipps oder im Inventar zu den Gegenständen) nur selten angezeigt. Außerdem stürzt das Spiel immer ab, sobald ich "c" drücke, um mit Magie zu kämpfen. Dann muss ich den PC neustarten, da sich gar nichts mehr tut, und ich auch den Taskmanager nicht starten kann. Wenn ich jedoch nur mit Schwert oder Bogen kämpfe geht es. Aber bei der stelle, wo man aus dem Gefängnis rauskommt, dann die Soldaten durch das Loch in der Wand verlässt, und durch die Keller gegen Ratten und Goblins kämpft. wenn ich dann durch ein weiteres Loch in der Wand, nach dem Goblin Hexer kommen und wieder die Soldaten mit Uriel Septim angegriffen werden, und rufen: " Wir müssen den Kaiser von hier weg bringen!" Bleibt der PC immer hängen. Ist das ein Fehler der Mod, des Spiels oder meines PC´s? Danke schon im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Natschlaus (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Absurz mit "Oldblivion"*



			
				PCgamer03 am 02.05.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe in meinem PC zurzeit eine 9200 SE, da meine 6800 GT defekt ist. Um das spiel trotzdem spielen zu können habe ich die Mod Oldblivion installiert. Das Spiel funktioniert auch, jedoch wird die Schrift (z.B. bei Tipps oder im Inventar zu den Gegenständen) nur selten angezeigt. Außerdem stürzt das Spiel immer ab, sobald ich "c" drücke, um mit Magie zu kämpfen. Dann muss ich den PC neustarten, da sich gar nichts mehr tut, und ich auch den Taskmanager nicht starten kann. Wenn ich jedoch nur mit Schwert oder Bogen kämpfe geht es. Aber bei der stelle, wo man aus dem Gefängnis rauskommt, dann die Soldaten durch das Loch in der Wand verlässt, und durch die Keller gegen Ratten und Goblins kämpft. wenn ich dann durch ein weiteres Loch in der Wand, nach dem Goblin Hexer kommen und wieder die Soldaten mit Uriel Septim angegriffen werden, und rufen: " Wir müssen den Kaiser von hier weg bringen!" Bleibt der PC immer hängen. Ist das ein Fehler der Mod, des Spiels oder meines PC´s? Danke schon im vorraus für eure Hilfe!



Also wegen den Zaubern: Kann sein, dass das nicht umgewandelt ist und die Shader beim Zaubern nicht darstellbar sind.
Mfg, wakKa


----------



## major-dutch (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann nicht Warten/Ruhen/Reisen (keine Gegner)*

Ich habe jetzt auch das Phaenomen, dass ich weder "warten" noch "ruhen" noch "reisen" kann, da angeblich noch Gegner in der Naehe sind. Es sind aber keine da.
Ich bin jetzt bis in die Arcane University gefluechtet und immer wieder faengt die "es sind gegner in der Naehe"-Musik an.
Irgendjemand hatte mal dasselbe Problem. Kann man aus dieser Schleife wieder rauskommen?   --md


----------



## Steamhammer (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*



			
				marilynmarduk am 23.03.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Athlon 3500+ Venice
> 2 GB Ram
> 6800 Ultra
> 
> ...



Hi , habe ,,nur" eine GF6800 (Gainward)und habe auch festgestellt,dass Oblivion ´ne menge Rechenpower verschlingt.Dein Temperaturproblem schiebe ich trotzdem auf die unzureichende Belüftung der Karte was aber nicht unbedingt mit den Gehäuselüftern zu tun hat(obwohl die helfen)sondern eher auf den grottenschlechten VGA-Referenzlüfter von Nvidia der nicht nur schlecht kühlt , sondern auch noch extrem laut ist.Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass sich der Lüfter bzw. die Kühlrippen mit Staub sehr stark zusetzen und man da nur schlecht rankommt weil die verkleidung drüber ist.
Abhilfe könnte also schaffen , den Plastedeckel der GraKa zu entfernen und den Kühlkörper zu reinigen.
Die bedeutend bessere Lösung ist hier allerdings der Austausch des original VGA-Kühlers gegen einen Austauschlüfter von z.B.Arctic Cooling (Accelero x1). Der hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt. 
Meine Übertaktete 6800 (380x800MHZ) lief nach ein paar h Oblivion mit 76°C
und nach dem Kühlertausch mit 400x800MHZ gerade mal mit 56°C.


----------



## Mazzz (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*

Hi, 

Ich habe:

AMD Athlon 64 3400+
1024 MB Ram
Sapphire X800PRO

Kann ich da Oblivion mit einer annährend guten Grafikeinstellung(ohne starkes ruckeln) spielen??


fg mazzz


----------



## smart (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*



			
				Mazzz am 17.05.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe:
> 
> ...




Nach deinem Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher zu  urteilen ja aber die Grafikkarte keine ahnung. 
Ich habe ein athlon 3000+ xp 1024 Mb und Geforce 7800 Gs läuft ruckelfrei mit fast allen Details auf hoch


----------



## Steamhammer (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*



			
				Mazzz am 17.05.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe:
> 
> ...


Sollte auf jeden Fall in 1024x768 mit hohen Details und HDR fast immer ruckelfrei laufen (bei hitzigen kämpfen kanns zwar mal passieren,dass es stockt aber das ist auszuhalten)


----------



## xXmitchXx (24. Mai 2006)

*rechner noch "ok"?*

hi ho!

würde gern auch oblivion spielen und wollte daher wissen ob es sich für mich überhaupt lohnt dieses spiel bei diesem rechner zu kaufen!

mein system:

abit nf7-s
xp 3000
1024 mb ddr
gf 5900xt

danke für die antworten!

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Chello (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*



			
				Steamhammer am 21.05.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mazzz am 17.05.2006 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das gleiche System wie Du und ne X800GT AGP *256*.
Es läuft bei mir zwar, aber jetzt auch nicht so ruckelfrei, wie sagen wir mal DOOM3.

Also mein Tipp. Stell die Auflösung auf 800x600 + 2AA + 2AF installier Dir Texturen Mod von Quarl (google) und dieses Fake HdR, den Singler Mod, stell Grass komplett aus und reduzier die Schatten. Den rest kannst Du auf "todes"stellen und es sollte flüssig laufen.

Fake HdR, kann ich auch jedem Shader 3.0 Besitzer empfehlen, da es ähnlich gut aussieht aber viel weniger Performance frisst und immer mit AA & AF klar kommt. Ohne fragwürdige spezial Treiber seitens ATI & Nvidia zu installieren.


----------



## patsche (4. Juni 2006)

Langsam aber sich hab ich die Schnauze voll, egal was ich mache das Spiel ruckelt nur so vor sich hin, wenn ich das Gras einschalte hab ich weniger als 5 Frames.

Überall lese ich das Leute mit deutlich leistungsschwacheren rechnern alles auf High stellen und immernoch mit 40 Frames durch die Gegend hüpfen können -.-

Ausserdem frag ich mich wofür ich mir ne Dual-Core CPU gekauft habe, wenn die zweite CPU überhaupt nicht arbeitet manman


----------



## shark67 (4. Juni 2006)

patsche am 04.06.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam aber sich hab ich die Schnauze voll, egal was ich mache das Spiel ruckelt nur so vor sich hin, wenn ich das Gras einschalte hab ich weniger als 5 Frames.
> 
> Überall lese ich das Leute mit deutlich leistungsschwacheren rechnern alles auf High stellen und immernoch mit 40 Frames durch die Gegend hüpfen können -.-
> 
> Ausserdem frag ich mich wofür ich mir ne Dual-Core CPU gekauft habe, wenn die zweite CPU überhaupt nicht arbeitet manman



Hast Du mal den Patch von Singler ausprobiert? Schau mal hier: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396

Grüße


----------



## moppeldieter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Absurz mit "Oldblivion"*



			
				PCgamer03 am 02.05.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe in meinem PC zurzeit eine 9200 SE, da meine 6800 GT defekt ist. Um das spiel trotzdem spielen zu können habe ich die Mod Oldblivion installiert. Das Spiel funktioniert auch, jedoch wird die Schrift (z.B. bei Tipps oder im Inventar zu den Gegenständen) nur selten angezeigt. Außerdem stürzt das Spiel immer ab, sobald ich "c" drücke, um mit Magie zu kämpfen. Dann muss ich den PC neustarten, da sich gar nichts mehr tut, und ich auch den Taskmanager nicht starten kann. Wenn ich jedoch nur mit Schwert oder Bogen kämpfe geht es. Aber bei der stelle, wo man aus dem Gefängnis rauskommt, dann die Soldaten durch das Loch in der Wand verlässt, und durch die Keller gegen Ratten und Goblins kämpft. wenn ich dann durch ein weiteres Loch in der Wand, nach dem Goblin Hexer kommen und wieder die Soldaten mit Uriel Septim angegriffen werden, und rufen: " Wir müssen den Kaiser von hier weg bringen!" Bleibt der PC immer hängen. Ist das ein Fehler der Mod, des Spiels oder meines PC´s? Danke schon im vorraus für eure Hilfe!



An dem Mod liegt es höchstwarscheinlich nicht.Bei mir läuft zumindest alles einwandfrei.Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der Version von Oldblivion.Version 0.11t6 wäre für dich wohl am besten geeignet.
MfG, Moppeldieter


----------



## daweed100 (12. Juni 2006)

*Mauszeiger spinnt total*

Habe gerade Oblivion auf mein neu installiertes Windows installiert.
Leider scheint die Abfrage des Mauszeigers im Spiel total vermurkst zu sein.
Schon in den Optionen kann ich kaum etwas anklicken, weil ich den Zeiger immer neben das eigentliche Ziel positionieren muss, damit ich etwas anklicken kann.
Kennt jemand das Problem? Bei meinem Kumpel gab es das auch mal. Da hat er es zuerst ohne Administratorrechte installiert. Mit den Rechten war dann wieder alles normal. Ich habe die Rechte aber von vorneherein.


----------



## foxthree (14. Juni 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie oblivion bei nem AMD sempron 3000(leider),1gb ram und ner gf 7300gs läuft?


----------



## LEoX2 (14. Juni 2006)

foxthree am 14.06.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie oblivion bei nem AMD sempron 3000(leider),1gb ram und ner gf 7300gs läuft?



Auf jeden Fall recht flüsig mit hoch gestellten Details. Mit ein paar Tweaks sogar noch besser


----------



## Eyeronic (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report*



			
				TIGER1 am 24.03.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich habe meine ersten probleme mit dem Game, ich muss gerade die Mission machen wo ich Bernadette folgen muss, sobald sie aus der Stadt rausgeht und vielleicht so 200m läuft stürzt das Spiel ab. Es ist immer an derselben stelle.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich hab schon gepatcht und plugins deaktiviert aber das Problem bleibt. Keine Ahnung, was ich machen kann.....  Vor allem deshalb extrem nervig, weil nach dem Absturz keine Fehlermeldung kommt, aus der man irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen könnte.


----------



## olstyle (15. Juni 2006)

LEoX2 am 14.06.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> foxthree am 14.06.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt nicht! Die 7300GS erlaubt wohl maximal mittlere Details wenn dir Ruckler nichts ausmachen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## LEoX2 (15. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 15.06.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> LEoX2 am 14.06.2006 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab irgendwie 7900 gelesen, sorry...
Trotzdem sollte man mit den richtigen Tweaks noch einiges rausholen können...


----------



## Amanie (21. Juni 2006)

Also ich glaube ich habe die schlimmsten Fehler Bugs etc. die bislang gemeldet wurden!!!!         

Bei mir stürzt das spiel andauernd ab und das liegt aber immer an was anderen und nicht an meinem System nehme ich zumindest an! 

ich zähle mal auf!
Also ich reite mit meinem Pferd über Felder und Wiesen und sehe Plötzlich einen Wolf!! So ich runter vom Pferd renne mit gezückten Schwert auf das Getier zu und plötzlich ......... Desktop  (Spielabsturz) .......sobald ich aus verschiedenen Stadttoren um bestimmte Tages Zeiten raus gehe stürzt das spiel ab und wenn das passiert ist kann ich meist die letzten drei saves (oder mehr) nicht mehr laden! genauso ist es wenn ich schnell reise und dann stürzt es auch ab und wenn ich manche Kreaturen umhaue Stürzt das spiel ab oder bleibt komplett stehen (Standbild und keine CPU Aktivität)  
Es stürzt nur ab!!
Ich gehe in eine Hölle und mach da drin alles Platt schnapp mir den Zwergenhelm oder was auch immer (habe natürlich 10 mal da drin gesaved) 
und will dann nach meinem geglückten RUN aus der Hölle raus und meine neu erworbenen Sachen alle in meinem Haus in Anvil deponieren aber ich komm nicht aus der Hölle weil es sobald ich auf die Tür oder den Ausgang klicke das spiel oder sogar mein Rechner abstürzt!! Aber dann lade ich das spiel wieder und kann sogar, was sehr selten ist, denn letzten save vor dem Absturz laden und versuche das gleiche noch einmal und ein erneuter kompletter Systemausfall, dann lade ich es erneut (ein wunder das es noch mal geht) und warte in der Hölle mal so 5 Stunden und plötzlich kann ich raus! Es stürzt auch manchmal ab wenn ich Leute anspreche oder wenn einfach nur herum laufe! Es stürzt ab und deswegen bin ich leicht wütend
Bei meinem Kumpel bei dem ich es mittlerweile auch Installiert habe (aus Verzweifelung) ist das gleiche der Fall.
Das sind nicht alle Fehler aber das ist mal ein Einblick in meine Oblivion Problemwelt …….

Ich will noch sagen das mein Spiel orginal ist und nicht irgendwie gerippt oder so .... ich spiele zwar mit mini image aber auch nur weil ich keinen Bock habe das die DVD verkratzt und bei der Original war der Absturtz auch der Fall!

Ich bin echt verzweifelt!!!!

HELP i need some bodys help


----------



## olstyle (21. Juni 2006)

Amanie am 21.06.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> HELP i need some bodys help


Fast alle Fehler lassen sich mit dem Umbenennen einer einzigen Datei beheben!


> Frequent Crashing possibly due to old system file
> Some users may experience frequent crashing due to an older system file. These crashes may be attributed to the 'mpeg2dmx.ax' file. Simply renaming the file to "mpeg2dmx.ax.old" may correct this issue.


Das hat bei mir gegen 99% der Abstürze geholfen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Amanie (21. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 21.06.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Amanie am 21.06.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen dank ich versuche das am Wochenende gleich mal!   

Hoffentlich ist das so einfach!


----------



## shark67 (21. Juni 2006)

Amanie am 21.06.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> HELP i need some bodys help



Probier mal den Patch aus- sollte man sowieso haben 

http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396


----------



## Eyeronic (22. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 21.06.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Amanie am 21.06.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Datei hab ich gar nicht in meinem system-Ordner....  hab da nur mpeg2data.ax Kanns auch an der liegen???


----------



## Andy19 (22. Juni 2006)

*Deutscher Patch???*

Ich weiß es wurde schon öfters gefragt, aber ich frage trotzdem!
Dürfen wir noch dieses Jahr mit einem deutschen Patch rechnen oder sind die Leute zu sehr mit ihren Mini-Add-ONs beschäfftigt?


----------



## Sanogo (23. Juni 2006)

*Systemanforderungen*

1.ich hab en PC mit mit 3 Gigahertz Pentium D und 1024 Arbeitspeicher und eine Geforce 6700LS 128MB  oder so ähnlich das is der aldirechner von vor 2 monaten wollte wissen ob oblivion darauf gut spielbar ist



2.Ob es auf einem AMD Athlon [m] XP 2500+ mit 1024MB Ram Arbeitspeicher  und  eiiner Ati Radeon 9800 Pro mit 256MB spielbar ist danke im voraus für eure hoffentlcih hilfreichen antworten


----------



## Eyeronic (24. Juni 2006)

Amanie am 21.06.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 21.06.2006 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch eine Frage: Hast du dein Oblivion egtl gecrackt? Ich hab meins nämlich gecrackt, um nicht die DVD zu zerkratzen. Und mit Crack ist es immer an bestimmten Stellen abgeschmiert. Jetzt hab ich einfach wieder die original Oblivion.exe anstelle des Cracks reingepackt und siehe da, es läuft ohne Probleme. Wollte das mal als Tipp reinschreiben, für Leute die ein ähnliches Problem haben... 

Viel Spaß beim zocken,
                                 Eyeronic


----------



## kingston (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Patch???*



			
				Andy19 am 22.06.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es wurde schon öfters gefragt, aber ich frage trotzdem!
> Dürfen wir noch dieses Jahr mit einem deutschen Patch rechnen oder sind die Leute zu sehr mit ihren Mini-Add-ONs beschäfftigt?



Ich frage mich das auch.


----------



## Gajeza (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Patch???*

Moin, wollte mal schnell, da ich ihn gerade auf meinem PC gefunden habe, fragen, ob der Patch 1.1 Beta German vorteilhaft ist? Ändert der viel, denn ich habe mich gerade echt gut mit Oblivion eingefunden!

Grüße


----------



## Larry_C (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Systemanforderungen*



			
				Sanogo am 23.06.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Ob es auf einem AMD Athlon [m] XP 2500+ mit 1024MB Ram Arbeitspeicher  und  eiiner Ati Radeon 9800 Pro mit 256MB spielbar ist danke im voraus für eure hoffentlcih hilfreichen antworten



tjo, ich spiels auf nem XP 2400+, 1024 RAM, 9800 pro/128 und hab mich schon gefreut, dass es auf 1024/768 mit mittleren details so gut und flüssig läuft................ bis ich nach kvatch kam......... omg was für einbrüche   

jetz frag ich mich, obs sinn macht, die 9800 pro/128 gegen eine X850pro/256 zu tauschen.......... oder bringt das angesichts der cpu keine verbesserung?


----------



## werner-burner (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Seitdem ich die neulich in PCGH vorgestellten Änderungen in der .ini von Oblivion durchgeführt habe, habe ich Grafikfehler:
-der Himmel ist tagsüber verschwunden (total schwarz) nachts jedoch vorhanden
-es laufen beinahe nur Leute mit Glatze (Helme sind noch da) rum

Was kann ich dagegen tun, außer die normale .ini wieder zu verwenden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
MfG und Dank im Vorraus
Werner-Burner


----------



## Kaeksch (28. Juli 2006)

werner-burner am 28.07.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Seitdem ich die neulich in PCGH vorgestellten Änderungen in der .ini von Oblivion durchgeführt habe, habe ich Grafikfehler:
> -der Himmel ist tagsüber verschwunden (total schwarz) nachts jedoch vorhanden
> -es laufen beinahe nur Leute mit Glatze (Helme sind noch da) rum
> ...



wie wärs damit deine Änderungen rüchgängig zu machen? Natürlich doof wenn man nich mehr weiß was man verädert hat. In dem Fall solltest du deine hoffentlich gesicherte Original ini rüberkopieren.


----------



## bumi (30. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mal 'ne Frage. Die Licht- und Schattenverhältnisse bei Personen sehen bei mir irgendwie ziemlich schräg aus, wie zum Beispiel hier ... muss das so aussehen oder was geht da vor sich?! Wie kann ich dem abhelfen?

P.S. in der .ini hab ich IMO nie etwas verändert, ich hab bloss den ein oder anderen (Textur-)Mod installiert...


----------



## Sennyo (30. Juli 2006)

*FRAGE: Oblivion stürzt ab*

Hallo,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:

Habe Oblivion jetzt seit einigen Tagen.
Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass das Spiel bei jedem 2. komplexen Ladevorgang abstürzt. Also nicht nur das Spiel, sondern der ganze PC bleibt hängen und ich habe einen Pfeiff-Ton auf den Lautsprechern.

Das Ganze passiert immer wenn ich Häuser oder Städte betrete und das
Spiel "viel" zu laden hat.

Ich hatte das Problem zuerst bei meiner alten Geforce Graphickarte 
(GeForceFX 5950 Ultra, 256MB). Nachdem ich die neue Karte eingebaut hatte 
(Radeon X1600 Pro 512) war das Problem einige Tage verschwunden, tritt nun aber doch wieder auf.

Es macht einfach keinen Spass zu spielen, wenn ich nach jedem Ladevorgang den ganzen PC- neu starten muss.

Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## G-Word14 (30. Juli 2006)

*hilfe*

[	

Hallo allerseits  
Erstmal my pc :Win XP
Phoenix Award-Bios 6
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
1024 MB Ram
und ne Geforce 7900 GT256MB

Also   Die Geschichte
Oblivion lief perfekt, aba ich wurde zum Vampir.Also lad ich ich mir einen Heilungs Mod runter und startete es neu nach der Installation.
Spiel lief aber voll nich richtig, die figur bewegte sich als wäre sie über dem Boden!
Mod wieder weggemacht aba nützt nix ALSO: NEUINSTALLATION!!!
Aber nach Intro (Bethesda Software) stürt des Spiel immer AB.Außerdem nimmt
der Desktop nur noch 1 VIertel Des Bildschirms ein!
Erbitte mir inständig Hilfe      
Sonst ster IcH


----------



## spooky3000 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Grafikfehler mit 6800Ultra (Vermutung Überhitzung)*



			
				marilynmarduk am 23.03.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Athlon 3500+ Venice
> 2 GB Ram
> 6800 Ultra
> 
> ...



problem habe ich auch.wahrscheinlich hast du auch eine geforce 6800 ultra von gainward. am besten mal die lüfter reinigen im gehäuse,aber auch die der karte,dazu mal den/die lüfter abschrauben und die gpu mit einer silber-silikon-mischpaste (artic silver) mit einem wattestäbchen überstreichen.
zudem sollte dir auch klar sein, daß bei hardcorespielen wie oblivion die karte so beantsprucht wird,daß sie mehr strom zieht. ein netzteil ab 600 watt wäre dabei echt prima.


----------



## Maverico (17. August 2006)

werner-burner am 28.07.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Seitdem ich die neulich in PCGH vorgestellten Änderungen in der .ini von Oblivion durchgeführt habe, habe ich Grafikfehler:
> -der Himmel ist tagsüber verschwunden (total schwarz) nachts jedoch vorhanden
> -es laufen beinahe nur Leute mit Glatze (Helme sind noch da) rum
> ...


 wahrscheinlich hast Du zwei veschiedene Texturen-Packs installiert und die behindern sich jetzt gegenseitig - versuch mal der reiche nach die MODS zu aktivieren und so herauszufinden welcher der "Quertreiber" ist


----------



## mcwild (18. August 2006)

bumi am 30.07.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal 'ne Frage. Die Licht- und Schattenverhältnisse bei Personen sehen bei mir irgendwie ziemlich schräg aus, wie zum Beispiel hier ... muss das so aussehen oder was geht da vor sich?! Wie kann ich dem abhelfen?
> 
> P.S. in der .ini hab ich IMO nie etwas verändert, ich hab bloss den ein oder anderen (Textur-)Mod installiert...



einfach die körperschatten unter optionen ausschalten und das problem is nimmer da


----------



## mcwild (18. August 2006)

ich hab da mal ne frage. seitdem der patch für oblivion in deutsch raus is, funzelt der bt-mod 2.20 nichtmehr. gibs da schon abhilfe?


----------



## olstyle (18. August 2006)

*AW: FRAGE: Oblivion stürzt ab*



			
				Sennyo am 30.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:
> 
> ...


Diese Ladeproblem lässt sich meistens auf die von mir schon weiter oben genannte "mpeg2dmx.ax" Datei zurückführen. Wenn du diese löscht oder einfach ein .old an den Dateinamen dranhängst könnte es besser werden.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## olstyle (18. August 2006)

mcwild am 18.08.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal ne frage. seitdem der patch für oblivion in deutsch raus is, funzelt der bt-mod 2.20 nichtmehr. gibs da schon abhilfe?


http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=505&Itemid=75
Da diese Oblivion-Deutsch Version mit dem neuen Patch arbeiten soll, müsste auch die dort Beigefügte bt-mod Version funktionieren. Vielleicht würde aber auch sonst ein einfaches Neuinstallieren des Mods reichen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## mcwild (18. August 2006)

olstyle am 18.08.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mcwild am 18.08.2006 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh es gibt schon ne 3.00er version? ich dachte die 2.04 sei die neuste Oo ich danke dir! nu kann ich wider ordentlich zocken auf meinem neu installiertem und originalem xp prof


----------



## OblivionZocker (1. September 2006)

Killtech am 21.03.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schalom!
> 
> Die Zeit ist gekommen, und der neuste Teil der Elder Scrolls-Reihe ist erschienen. Da der Ansturm auf dieses Spiel dementsprechend hoch sein wird, wurde der Übersichtlichkeit halber beschlossen entsprechende Sammelthreads zu erstellen.
> 
> ...


  


so, ich hab nun auch ein Problemchen!    Kein schwerwiegendes aber es nervt ganz schön!:

Mein Rechner hat ne Radeon 9700 und es läuft auf mittleren Einstellungen Flüssig, abgesehen von einer Sache:
Wenn ich eine Waffe/Fackel führe flackert diese immer wieder nur auf und verschwindet dann wieder oder sie bleibt ganz weg!
Nur in Höhlen oder Dungeons sieht man die Waffe vollständig (ich hab auch schonn alle Einstellungen gaaaanz nach unten geschraubt aber es bleibt so!)
Kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (8. September 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				mara-jade am 23.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das erste kleine Problemchen
> 
> Mein Charakter beginnt sich ständig im Kreis zu drehen, wenn ich stehenbleibe (oder - was wirklich nervt) mit dem Bogen schießen will.
> 
> ...




kommt jetzt wohl seeeehhhr spät aber:
in der .ini datei kann man die benutzung ausschalten


----------



## Dune2 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*

Hallo, ich hab die UK Version und soeben habe ich den Patch v1.1.511(UK) aufgespielt. Seit dem bewegst sich mein Character automatisch ein einer Art Zeitlupe vorwaerts. Die Laufbewegung ist staendig an, egal ob ich ne Taste drücke, rückwärts drücke, oder das Schwert/Schild nutze.
Der Character bewegt sich blos zentimeterweise durchs Bild.
Was kann ich tun? Danke!


----------



## olstyle (22. September 2006)

*AW: Char dreht sich im Kreis*



			
				Dune2 am 11.09.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hab die UK Version und soeben habe ich den Patch v1.1.511(UK) aufgespielt. Seit dem bewegst sich mein Character automatisch ein einer Art Zeitlupe vorwaerts. Die Laufbewegung ist staendig an, egal ob ich ne Taste drücke, rückwärts drücke, oder das Schwert/Schild nutze.
> Der Character bewegt sich blos zentimeterweise durchs Bild.
> Was kann ich tun? Danke!


Das ist normalerweise ein Problem mit einem Joystick/Gamepad.
Einfach dieses ausstecken und das Problem sollte behoben sein.
Nun zu meinem eigenen Problem:
Ich höhre keine Soundeffekte mehr!Es scheind dabei ein Problem mit *.wav Dateien vor zu liegen, da Sprache und Musik funktionieren(diese sind in mp3 Format) und ich auch mein Pferd höhren kann seit ich den "Unofficial Oblivion Patch" drauf habe(dort werden die Sounddateien für Pferdehufe ersetzt).
Das Problem trat vor etwa einer Woche auf als ich Oblivion mal wieder spielen wollte . Davor hatte ich auch das Update auf 1.1 vollzogen, allerdings glaube ich eher nicht an einen Zusammenhang damit.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Hermione (8. Oktober 2006)

*Problem: Gegenstände verschwinden aus Inventar*

Seit kurzem verschwinden Gegenstände einfach so aus meinem Inventar. Auch Dinge, die ich momentan ausgerüstet habe, tauchen auf einmal in der Liste nicht mehr auf oder sind mal da und mal nicht.
Im einen Moment habe ich noch 15 Reparaturhämmer, beim nächsten Inventar-Öffnen sind sie weg und irgendwann später wieder da. Ich habe nur noch 3 Alchemie-Werkzeuge statt 4 und lustiger Weise fehlt beinah bei jedem Inventar-Öffnen ein anderes davon.
Ist ganz schön nervig, wenn man mitten in ner Höhle im Kampfgetümmel steckt und man sich drauf verlässt, was man an Ausrüstung dabei hat und wenn man sie braucht, kann man sie nicht auswählen.

Hatte sonst noch einer von Euch so ein Problem und konnte es im Idealfall sogar lösen?  

Das ganze dämpft bei mir momentan ganz schön den Spielspaß.


----------



## ltrr (18. Oktober 2006)

*Problem: Spiel stürzt nach speichern ab*

Hi
Jedes mal wenn ich speichern will stürzt das Spiel ab. Wenn ich danach Oblivion neu starte sehe ich zwar, dass das Spiel gespeichert wurde, kann den Spielstand jedoch nicht laden, da mir gesagt wird, der Spielstand sei beschädigt. Ich habe das Spiel auf Version 1.1.5 German gepacht, das Problem trat jedoch schon vorher auf.


----------



## Newsmaker (2. November 2006)

*AW: Problem: Spiel stürzt nach speichern ab*



			
				ltrr am 18.10.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Jedes mal wenn ich speichern will stürzt das Spiel ab. Wenn ich danach Oblivion neu starte sehe ich zwar, dass das Spiel gespeichert wurde, kann den Spielstand jedoch nicht laden, da mir gesagt wird, der Spielstand sei beschädigt. Ich habe das Spiel auf Version 1.1.5 German gepacht, das Problem trat jedoch schon vorher auf.




hi, hab mir heute das game gekauft. ist soweit ganz super, nur ist es normal das in der ferne nicht alles sehen kann außer den bäumen und einer grün schwammingen textur ?? Erst wenn ich etwas näher komme popen die gräser etc auf.


----------



## nVidia-rockt (26. Februar 2007)

*Oblivion im Vista Spieleverzeichnis eintragen.*

Hallo Rollenspieler,

ich habe mir gerade mal Oblivion unter Vista installiert. Nun ist es aber nicht im Spieleexplorer eingetragen worden.
Kann man das irgenwie selber machen oder muss Windows selber dafür Einträge machen die man sich downloaden kann (bzw. mit einem Update nachgefügt werden)?

Liebe Grüße-
nVidia-rockt


----------



## Chephren4 (27. Februar 2007)

Hab da mal ne frage. Immer wenn ich mir nen mod runtergeladen habe  und die 7z datei öffne, wird (bei den meisten) eine ESP datei angezeigt. Wenn ich diese nun zu öffnen versuche ploppt WinZip auf und kann den pfad nicht erkennen. Ich glaube das ist ja eine installationsdatei oder autorun oder sowas. Auf jeden fall ist der mod dann nicht ausführbar . Also wie kann ich die mods installen ohne das winzip muckt?


----------



## Goddess (27. Februar 2007)

Chephren4 am 27.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da mal ne frage. Immer wenn ich mir nen mod runtergeladen habe  und die 7z datei öffne, wird (bei den meisten) eine ESP datei angezeigt. Wenn ich diese nun zu öffnen versuche ploppt WinZip auf und kann den pfad nicht erkennen. Ich glaube das ist ja eine installationsdatei oder autorun oder sowas. Auf jeden fall ist der mod dann nicht ausführbar . Also wie kann ich die mods installen ohne das winzip muckt?


Du musst nur die .esp Datei nach "C:\Programme\...\...\" kopieren, wo du Oblivion installiert hast. Den Mod musst du dann beim nächsten Start von Oblivion aktivieren um ihn verwenden zu können.


----------



## Chephren4 (27. Februar 2007)

Goddess am 27.02.2007 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Chephren4 am 27.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die esp datei ist  ja noch nicht entpackt... und mit winzip oder 7z izarc gehts nich oO warum auch immer hab ich alles schon probiert


----------



## Goddess (27. Februar 2007)

Chephren4 am 27.02.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die esp datei ist  ja noch nicht entpackt... und mit winzip oder 7z izarc gehts nich oO warum auch immer hab ich alles schon probiert


Du hast das falsch verstanden. Du musst die .esp Datei aus dem .7z Archiv extrahieren. So bald die Datei extrahiert ist, entweder direkt in das Oblivion Verzeichniss hinein, oder sonst wo auf der Festplatte wonach du sie erst kopieren musst, kannst du sie schon verwenden. Du sollst die .esp Datei nicht entpacken, das geht auch garnicht, ausser mit dem Oblivion Editor.


----------



## Chephren4 (27. Februar 2007)

Die esp datei ist  ja noch nicht entpackt... und mit winzip oder 7z izarc gehts nich oO warum auch immer hab ich alles schon probiert  [/quote]
Du hast das falsch verstanden. Du musst die .esp Datei aus dem .7z Archiv extrahieren. So bald die Datei extrahiert ist, entweder direkt in das Oblivion Verzeichniss hinein, oder sonst wo auf der Festplatte wonach du sie erst kopieren musst, kannst du sie schon verwenden. Du sollst die .esp Datei nicht entpacken, das geht auch garnicht, ausser mit dem Oblivion Editor.  [/quote]


Nochmal zum besseren verständnis... Am beispiel des Waffenmeister mods... ich lade mir das teil runter und entpacke es. Dann sind da mehrere sachen in dem ordner. Zum Beispiel der Ordner Data ... darin enthalten ist eine esp datei die mit dem zip icon gekennzeichnet is. Die Datei heißt oblivion_waffenmeister_p1 und ist 216 kb groß... was bewirkt sie denn überhaupt?   

p.s. hab so gemacht wie du vorgeschlagen hast aber im startmenü unter spieldateien ist kein mod zur aktivierung enthalten oder sind die automatisch aktiv ohne eintrag in der Spieldatei?    bah bin ich doof

hab geduld mit mir


----------



## Chephren4 (27. Februar 2007)

Bah bin ich doff jetzt funzt es endlich    ich werde dich lobend in mein nachtgebet einbeziehen lol


----------



## Kaeksch (17. August 2007)

Hab nen extrem komischen Fehler. 
Spiel die Hauptquest und bin grad im Wolkenherrschertempel um bescheid zu geben, das das Oblivion Tot vor Bruma dicht ist.
Der Haken bei der Sache ist, sobald ich Jauffre oder Martin anlaber verarscht mich das Spiel. Danach sagt absolut jeder NPC das selbe, nämlich da kommt ein englischer Satz ohne Sprachausgabe. Etwas von wegen: " Warum störst du mich? Ich muß den Schrein befreien. Und ich brauch Schla.f" (sinngemäß)
Hallo? Gehts noch?
Ich kann quasi nicht weiterspielen, da jeder genau das selbe sagt.
Hatte den Fehler schon mal jemand? Bin echt verzweifelt.

MfG Käksch


----------



## CompuFreak91 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute

ich hab ein grosses Problem.
Immer wenn ich versuche Oblivion zu starten , lädt es bis zum Ende und stürzt dann ab.
Vor nem halben Jahr ging es aber noch.
Hab schon versucht es zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren oder alle mods auszuschalten.
Es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Custer (18. Januar 2008)

*Oblivion reagiert nach 3min nicht mehr, friert komplett ein, und läuft dann nach 30sek wieder für 3min usw.*

Hallo,

habe mir heute die Games of the Year Edition von Oblivion gekauft und auch mit begeisterung installiert, danach die Updates runtergeladen und ebenfalls auf mein System gespielt.

Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Ich kann Oblivion starten, nur friert es alle paar Minuten ein, ist dann für 30sek komplett eingefroren (Windows funktioniert aber, kann Problemlos in den Taskmanager) und dann, nach gefühlter Stunde, geht es wieder für ein paar Minuten und dann fängt es wieder von vorne an.

Habe versucht über Google etwas zu finden, aber entweder ich habe falsch gesucht ober es gibt zu diesem Problem wohl nicht wirklich eine Lösung. 

Mein System:

Vista 32 (mit allen Updates)
Geforce 8800 GTX (+aktuellen Treiber)
SB X-Fi Xtreme Music(+aktuellem Treiber und Alchemy Version)
3GB Ram
Q6600 von Intel
Asus P5W Deluxe 

ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann... bin nebenbei natürlich weiter am suchen aber bis jetzt konnte ich keine Hilfe entdecken. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg


----------



## Custer (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Oblivion reagiert nach 3min nicht mehr, friert komplett ein, und läuft dann nach 30sek wieder für 3min usw.*

kann mir denn niemand helfen? habe das spiel jetzt auch schon deinstalliert und ohne addons installiert, den aktuellen patch raufgespielt (musste ich, ohne den patch konnte ich nicht mal ein spiel starten!!!! geschweige denn ein neues kreieren) und ich hab immer noch die gleichen fehler... alle paar sek friert das spiel komplett ein  und funktioniert dann wieder für kurze zeit nur um dann wieder einzufrieren...

kann mir denn niemand helfen? bitte


----------



## Goddess (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Oblivion reagiert nach 3min nicht mehr, friert komplett ein, und läuft dann nach 30sek wieder für 3min usw.*



			
				Custer am 19.01.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir denn niemand helfen? habe das spiel jetzt auch schon deinstalliert und ohne addons installiert, den aktuellen patch raufgespielt (musste ich, ohne den patch konnte ich nicht mal ein spiel starten!!!! geschweige denn ein neues kreieren) und ich hab immer noch die gleichen fehler... alle paar sek friert das spiel komplett ein  und funktioniert dann wieder für kurze zeit nur um dann wieder einzufrieren...
> 
> kann mir denn niemand helfen? bitte


Es gibt viele Spieler die mit Oblivion unter Vista ihre Probleme haben. Eine einfache Lösung gibt es nicht. Hier sind dennoch einige Hinweise, die anderen Vista Benutzern schon geholfen haben.

Deaktivere die Vista Sidebar. 
Schalte das Aero Theme ab.
Nimm einen älteren NVidia Treiber.
Falls du zusätzliche Video CoDecs' installiert hast entferne sie.
Drück während Oblivion startet die Taste A und halte sie gedrückt, damit wird der Cache von Oblivion entleert. 
Starte das Spiel im XP SP2 kompatiblen Modus. 
Führe das Spiel mit erweiterten Rechten aus.
Weise dem Spiel nur einen Prozessor Kern zu.
Installiere DX9 erneut.


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (3. Februar 2008)

*Bug bei Zaubern und verzauberten Waffen*

Hi!

Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem, und hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen!  
Also: Ich habe das Problem, dass die gesamte Waffe und der Helm bzw. die Haare meines Charakters und die Augen anfangen weiß zu leuchten, wenn ich einen Zauber anwende (nur bei Zaubern wie Heilung, usw.) Normaler Weise müsste man da ja in einer bestimten Farbe, je nach Zauber, schimmern, oder ? . Auch, wenn ein Gegner mich verzaubert leuchte ich so. Das selbe passiert auch bei den Gegnern.
Mein System: Core 2 Duo E6750@2,67 ; Geforce EN8600GT Silent Sli; WinVista 32 bit; 3 GB RAM.
Dieser Bug tritt leider auch bei verzauberten Gegenständen auf, wenn ich sie verwende. Bitte dringenst um Hilfe !!

Ich bedanke mich im voraus !!


Außerdem: Wenn ich Oblivion neu installiere und den Launcher starte kommt eine Meldung: "Videohardware wurde nicht erkannt! Vorgaben auf Mittel gesetzt." - Oder so etwas in der Art. Ich hoffe, das hilft bei der Lösung von diesem Problem.


----------



## ShiZon (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bug bei Zaubern und verzauberten Waffen*



			
				SackwalzNR1 am 03.02.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem, und hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen!
> Also: Ich habe das Problem, dass die gesamte Waffe und der Helm bzw. die Haare meines Charakters und die Augen anfangen weiß zu leuchten, wenn ich einen Zauber anwende (nur bei Zaubern wie Heilung, usw.) Normaler Weise müsste man da ja in einer bestimten Farbe, je nach Zauber, schimmern, oder ? . Auch, wenn ein Gegner mich verzaubert leuchte ich so. Das selbe passiert auch bei den Gegnern.
> ...


Das Game hast du schon gepatcht oder? Die Meldung das meine Videohardware nicht erkannt wurde kam auch, weiß nicht warum, aber ich denke das ist normal, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht! :-o


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bug bei Zaubern und verzauberten Waffen*

Also, gepatcht hab ich das Spiel schon, ja.
Bei meinem Kollege kam die Meldung auch (der hat ne 7500LE)
und bei dem ging das trotzdem.  .
Ich kenn noch einen, der hat ein Notebook, und auch ne 8xxx.
Bei dem Kerl tritt das selbe Problem auf.
Ich hab schon im Internet ne riesige Anzahl von Seiten gewälzt, und 
noch nirgends eine Antwort bzw. hilfreiche Lösung gefunden.
Hat jemand eine Idee (Kennt sich jemand dabei aus  )?
Vielen Dank, für alle Antworten!

Außerdem: Ich habe auch gelesen, dass das Problem nur bei Nvidia-Karten auftaucht.


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bug bei Zaubern und verzauberten Waffen*

Hallo nochmal!

Mein Problem hat sich erledigt.
Ich hab das Game komplett runtergenommen, und alle Dateien des Games gelöscht, bis auf die Spielstände. Dann hab ichs neuinstalliert und gepatcht (vorher hatte ich es erst installiert, dann die Shaderpackets geändert und dann gepatcht). Jetzt ist alles so, wie es sein sollte.

@ShiZon: Ich bedanke mich trotzdem recht herzlich.

mfg. SackwalzNR1


----------



## ShiZon (19. Februar 2008)

*Oblivion stürzt gelegentlich ab!*

@SackwalzNR1: Gern geschehen

Also, mein Rechner erfüllt die Anforderungen locker, aber erstens ruckelt es wie blöd, sobald ich aus der Stadt bin, in den Ruinen, Burgen, Minen und Höhlen geht es noch und dann stürzt es ab mit dem nervtötenden Satz "bla bla bla hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden".  

Also Catalyst 8.1 ist drauf, der Patch 1.2 ist auch drauf, zocke das Game auf 1024x768, mit 2x AA, ohne Bloom oder HDR, bei enferntes Rendering ist alles auf an.

Woran kann es liegen? :-o 

Mein Sys steht in der Sig, ach ja mein OS ist XP 32-bit.


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Oblivion stürzt gelegentlich ab!*

Ich hab n e4300@3ghz, ne 8800gt und 6GB RAM. Trotzdem ruckelt es hier und da gewaltig. Alle einstellungen auf hoch und einige Grafikmods. Daran dürfte es dann wohl liegen...

Was ich jedoch witzig finde: Die FPS schwanken zwischen unter 20 und gute 60 FPS hin und her.


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Oblivion stürzt gelegentlich ab!*

Bei mir ruckelt das seltsamer weise nicht. Nur direkt nach dem Laden von eimen Spielstand. (Ich kenn mich mit ATI leider überhaupt nicht aus, Sorry ShiZon   ) 
Ich hab auch eig. 4 GB RAM drin, aber bei dem Vista (32bit) wird das sowieso immer nur als 3,3 GB angezeigt. Auch komisch, oder?

PS: Wie bekommt man diese Zeile unter dem Geschriebenen voll ? Ich weiß nicht, wo das geht. Ich will, wie die meisten, mein System mal da hinschreiben. (Bin noch Anfänger - Erst vor 2-3 Wochen angemeldet  )


----------

